# BBW Roll Call: Ladies, Represent!



## Fascinita

*Name:* Fascinita

*Age:* 40 (look muuuuuuch younger :batting

*Location:* Florida (for now)

*Profession:* Writer, Grad Student

*Hobbies:* Reading, Writing, Art, Philosophy, Film

*Likes:* Eating!, Conversation, My girl posse, Vegetarians, Humor, Zen, Snuggling (answer stolen from Tina ), Belly rubs

*Dislikes:* Beige food

*About me:* BBW who "found" her fat identity in part thanks to Dimensions. Originally from the Northeast, soon hope to head out West.


----------



## olwen

I also hate beige food, and also gelatinous food. Blech. But I do like witty banter and mellow music. 

Dims has also helped me flesh out some fat identity bits and helped me better understand where FAs and smaller bbws are coming from. This site has also helped get rid of lots of angst.


----------



## thatgirl08

Name: Rachel 

Age: 18

Location: Rochester, NY

Profession: Student, paysite girl for BigCuties and part-time sales rep for Cutco Kitchen Cutlery. Looking for something more concrete. 

Hobbies: Sleeping, partying, spending time with my friends and texting 24/7.

Likes: Food, sleep, money, texting, this boy I know<3.

Dislikes: Peeing in the woods, junk mail, having terrible cell reception at my house and the taste of mucus in the morning.

About me: Average teenage girl except twice as fat and twice as opinionated.


----------



## Tina

*Name*: Tina

*Age*: 50

*Location*: near Montreal, Canada

*Profession*: Jewelry designer, also do some web design and graphics stuff

*Hobbies*: Reading, Art (creating and admiring), Film, Music, Jewelry and collecting stones, beads and findings (even though it's my business, too), Soaking in color, Online activities -- like, say, this board.  Oh, and stealing some answers from Lizzy. 

*Likes*: Eating!, Snuggling with my husband and puppy, Conversation, Foot rubs and back scratches, My girl posse (yeah, I gots one, too!), Vibrant colors and color combinations

*Dislikes*: Weather that is too hot or too cold, Dirty snow, Olives and broccoli (together or separate, I don't care - ick!), Chemical smells, Bullies, Really loud noise, unless it's music I decide to listen to at that volume.  Oh, and stealing this from Rachel, because she is SO right: I hate peeing in the woods, too. (But Lizzy, biscuits and gravy are beige and... yum!)

*About me*: SSBBW feminist who is originally a New Yorker who moved to California at a young age, where I lived until moving in with my husband of just over two years, a Quebecois. A people-person who is interested in people in general. Everyone has something fascinating to share, whether they believe so or not.


----------



## Suze

Name: Suze (sometimes 'I')

Age: 23

Location: If you're_ really_ that interested, just pm me and we'll work something out ;p

Profession: Student, tourist

Hobbies: playing piano & guitar, snowboarding

Likes: empathy, sarcasm, irony, fashion, rufus wainwright, loyalty and pasta

Dislikes: creepy guys, public toilets, fakes, sluts, fga, television

About me: Complex girl who was utterly surprised there's people who's similar to her (more or less) when she joined dims a couple years ago. 
Happy with her looks, don't want to change, - or +


----------



## Theresa48

Name: Theresa

Age: cough, hack...let's say I remember very well when the Beatles came to America for the first time...JFK was assassinated...the first moon landing...I'm old but still a lot of fun.

Location: Very, very, very hot (temperature, wise for sure) city in Texas.

Profession: teacher

Hobbies: reading all kinds of books, traveling, people watching

Likes: ice cream, friends, DIMS, my students, music

Dislikes: liver

About me: SSBBW who has had many adventures in life and have survived them well. Have two grown children that I love dearly and three grandchildren who are a joy to be with whenever I can.


----------



## Emma

I'm Em, 24 from the UK. 

I'm kind of on the cusp between SSBBW and plain old BBW. So I'm hoping I'll be able to fit in at both places.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Name: Linda

Age: Theresa and I share the same memories so I would say we are close in age...I even remember the first time Kermit the frog was on Ed Sullivan!!

Location: Real close to hell as hot as it has been here in Okla.

Profession: RETIRED!!!YAY!!!

Hobbies: Reading,playing on the comp,watching tv.,playing with my G-daughter,love to people watch as well,love to travel..

Likes: babies(as long as they aren't mine..lol),cake,fried potatoes,grilled foods,good friends,Iced tea

Dislikes: Arrogant argumentative people,I agree with Tina, olives are nasty,back stabbers,drama queens, and most of all men that lie all the damn time..Clothes shopping..

About me: I am an older bbw that is not ashamed of being the size I am..Matter of fact I gained weight to get back to this size..

I am a smart ass,that will laugh myself silly over things I do,use to be the class clown and still live up to that moniker..I love to talk and will talk to strangers about anything(just ask my kids)...I do have a very fast hot temper and will explode without a moments notice..I do not take myself to seriously any more and have learned to live without regrets..As I have aged I have learned some things you have to let go of or they will drive you insane..

I am a big time tomboy who is happy not wearing make up or frilly dresses..

I strongly believe everyone in this world deserves love and I try to show it to everyone I meet..Some times in a smile or a small gesture..My believe is that the smile I give someone might be the only smile they get that day..

I am a hopeless romantic that believes there is someone out there for everybody no matter your size or beliefs..

Sorry I wrote a book..:blush:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Name: Fascinita

Age: 49 (gulp)

Location: Texas

Profession: www.thepurplegypsy.com

Hobbies: Making things, soap, candles, jewelry, etc, etc.

Likes: Eating!, Conversation, my boy posse (yes I do have one of those), my mini-doxies!! Oh and - PURPLE!

Dislikes: Oh there are so many to list. 

About me: ya'll know too much about me as it is.


----------



## Tina

Hey Sandie, would you like me to change your name?  

I'm enjoying reading these!


----------



## Cors

I must say that all of you ladies who are 40 and above definitely DO NOT look your age.


----------



## steely

Name~ Amy

Age~ 40

Location~ NC

Profession~ House Elf

Hobbies~ Reading, Gardening, Building, Woodworking

Likes~ Funny People, Enthusiasm, Dims, Facebook, Understanding, Compassion 

Dislikes~ Intolerance, Mean People, Loud Thumping Bass, People Who Mistreat Animals, Diabetes, Hot Weather

About Me~ I've come so far since joining this site. I try to be a laid back, old soul. I hate confrontation but don't back me in a corner, it won't be pretty. I have a live and let live philosophy. You believe what you want and allow me the courtesy of the same.


----------



## Keb

Name: Keb

Age: 29, chronologically, 12 metamentally (and yes, I think I made that word up).

Location: Northern Virginia

Profession: Tutor and SAT prep instructor

Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Gaming (online and off), Sewing

Likes: Hugs, competition, crafts, snuggles, attention, kids, kisses, anything sparkly, and kittens

Dislikes: Business attire (ew!), shoe shopping (it's depressing to never find anything), and pedantic bullying.

About me: Military Brat who found her way to teaching in Japan for a couple of years, but still hasn't worked out her future.


----------



## Tania

Name: Kali

Age: 34

Location: NorCal

Profession: I teach poli sci and western civ at a junior college and write/design websites on a freelance basis. 

Hobbies: buying/making/wearing fashion (historic and contemporary), wearing corsetry, writing, dance, drawing, collecting Disney theme park audio, hanging around at Disney theme parks, travelling, screwing around (not literally) online, socializing, looking for love, blah blah blah...

Likes: quirky old movies, midcentury swank, exotica and space age pop music, bossanova/jet set pop, Sex and the City, sex itself, greco-roman antiquity, natural form fashions ca. 1880...

Dislikes: Users. 

About me: Double Cal grad (BA '97 and Boalt JD '00) with a lifetime of size/weight struggles. I think I'm finally figuring my shit out. And having some fun doing it!


----------



## comaseason

Name: Laura
Age: 30
Location: Portland, OR
Profession: Computer Systems Geek

Hobbies: Photography (just bought a new Nikon D90 - it rocks!), baking (I can't cook but I can bake the hell outta somethin), writing, feeding my iTunes/vinyl collection addictions, etc. 

Likes: Horror movies, Leonard Cohen, funny stuff, string cheese, swiss cheese, cream cheese - okay lets go with cheese in general, gentlemen with a touch of curmudgeon-ness, Stephen King, Andrew Vachss, Astaire/Rogers moving pictures, etc. 

Dislikes: Stuff that sucks.

About me: Currently walking myself through a digital photography self-paced master class (I've only worked with film before). Don't get to hang out with my friends much as a lot of them live far away, so I find myself on-line a lot for my "people fix". I love quotation marks and hyphens.


----------



## msbard90

*Name:*Melissa 
*Nicknames:*Missi, Melly, Smelly.... oh the list goes on and on
*Age:*19
*Location:*Good Ole CT
*Hobbies:*Simming (I have every The Sims game known to man, I swear), finding delicious cheesecake, reading, guitar playing, studying, and dimming (of course)
*Likes:*Weezer, getting mani/pedicures, going to the beach, yummy delicious food, laughing, texting, road trippin
*Dislikes:* Mean spirited folks, fitness FREAKS, sunburns, etc.... oh yeah, and MICE eeeeeeeeeewwwww
*About me:* I'm just your typical sweetheart: a little ADHD'ed out, totally random and off topic, sensitive, not particularily intelligent or gorgeous or anything in the awesome department, just pretty much a wacky, geeky, awkward fat girl trying to find her place in this world


----------



## bexy

Short version...

Bexy....George's other half....Morrissey....baby.....baby..........did I mention the baby lol....food....cats....fatty and happy


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

Name: Redhottie unless you really know me or Redhotphatgirl

Age: I lie so I wont tell you

Location: Paradise

Profession: Webmistress, Paysite model,wife, mother,moon goddess

Hobbies: Reading,swiming,online chat,cooking,crafts

Likes: Eating!, Conversation,Modeling,webmastering, my macaws, foamy the squirrel, My lovely husband, My good good friends, working with girls, MEN,flirting, laughing, Nature studies, birding,crafting,and food ,Expressing my feminism the way I want by doing what I want where I want and how I want and not being in the box. 

Dislikes:Cleaning toliets, doing dishes (both of which I still do),Palmetto bugs, spiders, scorpions,Stupid people, rude people, ignorant or racist people,people who assume I am a whore or my girls are whores.People who assume I am stupid and talk down to me or above me. People who use long words to impress me. Liars and thieves. 

About me: I am honest, I am happy with my supersize self, I do not plan on growing, I work hard and love deeply. I am a woman I am the world. Oh and I am a self professed trollop.


----------



## Ruffie

Name: Ruffie/Ruth
Age: 45
Location: Saskatchewan, Canada

Profession: Run a youth Centre for at risk youth/Professional Photographer

Hobbies: Photography, painting, writing, carving, singing, gardening..etc

Likes: Hanging with my friends, learning, my spiritulaity..etc

Dislikes: Two faced people and those that think they are better than others.

About me: Mom, kohkum, wife, friend, advocate and a proud BBW


----------



## Tooz

Name: Jess

Age: 25

Location: Bangor, Maine (well, not Bangor proper, but no one knows where Orono is.)

Profession: Perpetually unemployed. Dammit, Maine! Soon to be student...again.

Hobbies: Cooking and baking, swimming, art, reading

Likes: Law and Order SVU, Eastern Mass, waffles, fashion

Dislikes: Being so far away from everything up here, annoying people, fake people, weird drivers

About me: I'm nice, but kind of a bitch by most standards. I don't have time for crap. I love my cat  I never want to have children, so he is my bebe. I hope to live in Southeastern New England again. Don't really have much to say about myself.


----------



## Donna

Name: Donna (yes, I have no imagination)

Age: 43

Location: St Petersburg, Florida

Profession: Human Resources during the day, Bookkeeper in my spare time

Hobbies: Reading and writing (I have little time for hobbies, perhaps I will explore more hobbies when I eventually retire.)

Likes: Hard rock & heavy metal music, getting lost in a good book, kissing Chuck, animals-especially my cat Connery and my dogs,) movies, chocolate, shopping, long drives, being close to the water, green tea, Sci-Fi and Romance

Dislikes: Judgmental people, drama queens, victims, passive aggressiveness, my boss, cleaning up doggy "accidents", my own gray hair, the color orange, liver, rush hour traffic

About me: Me? I'm boring, middle aged, sometimes bitchy, sometimes sweet. I was a bit of a wild child in my younger days, but anymore I'm just tame (or is that lame?) I work hard and believe strongly that nothing is ever handed to us in life, we must always work to attain what we have. I'm overly sensitive, but I have recognized this tendency and try hard not to let other people push my buttons....sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't (see comment above regarding bitchy and sweet.)


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Name: Ella

Age: 34

Location: Seattle, Wa

Profession: I develop training material for an airline.

Hobbies: Reading, hanging out with the kids, and most recently WoW

Likes: quiet nights spent at home. 

Dislikes: baby mama drama

About me: I recently enrolled in some classes and working to obtain my degree!


----------



## Weeze

Name: Kriss, Krissy, Krismiss... Don't call me Kristen.

Age: Almost 19!

Location: Just-outside-Philadelphia, PA

Profession: Student/Customer Sales and Tech Support for a Nascar Collectables company/Waitress at a crappy little diner/occasional Pretzel roller at a Auntie Anne's inside a farmer's market.

Hobbies: swimming, shopping, making obnoxious videos for my horrible youtube channel, going random places for no reason.

Likes: Torrid, lingerie, nascar, playing in a wind ensemble, drumline (the activity. not the movie. do not try talking to me about the movie. it is dumb and unrealistic to an annoying extent.) 

Dislikes: places that don't carry bras above a DD, and when you're flip flop falls apart in the middle of the day when you're nowhere near home.

About me: I'm a somewhat smaller fatty who honestly HATES the acronyms. I refuse to refer to myself as a "bbw" but I understand that it works for others. Y'all keep doin y'all's thang  I have really big boobs. I overflow an F, currently. It's annoying to all hell. I don't want to wear a grandma bra in order for it to fit. I want a CUTE bra in a big cup size, without have to squeeze or ignore/pretend there's no overflow. 
What I want from the world: Gaudy cocktail rings and bras in bigger sizes.


----------



## Teresa

Name: Teresa

Age: 46

Location: VA

Profession: Caregiver to the Elderly

Hobbies: Reading, Sculpting, Playing online, Downloading ebooks, Cooking.

Likes: (new like-recently went to a game) Minor League Baseball, Kissing, Long Country Drives, Spending time with my family, Talking about men with my sister, Men, Shopping, The American Revolution.

Dislikes: Dishonesty, Those that say they hate judgmental people and by pointing out who they think are judgmental prove they themselves are judgmental, Shoes that rub blisters and Poison Ivy.

About me: I love to laugh and sometimes laugh at the worst possible moment. I'm a romantic yet I view love with a heavy dose of cynicism (I confuse myself sometimes). I can be very opinionated and am not afraid to share those opinions to the horror of many. I try to be nice to everyone I meet since I want to be treated that way too and I'm willing to give people a second chance.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Name: Caroline

Age: 40

Location: NC

Profession: Receptionist in a dental office for children

Hobbies: Reading, Fitness walking, chess, poker, writing short stories and poetry, listening to music, movies

Likes: Gentlemen, spending time with my children, caring people, walking in park/mall/downtown, Bailey's Irish Cream, McDonalds, weekends, pay day, unexpected calls from friends, forensic science/mystery books and shows, dirty jokes, chatting, bargain hunting, free events in the park

Dislikes: Victims, selfishness, meanness, drivers that cut me off and then travel below the speed limit, men that assume I give a f*ck, users, stupid people that think they smarter than other people, alcoholics, wasteful people and people that are a waste.

About me: If I can make a joke out of it, I will. It gives me pleasure to make people laugh....but I tend to mostly just crack myself up more than anyone else. I also have a very serious side.....that knows the drill and keeps on getting back up. I have some erotic stories posted in the Dims library and a yahoo group for BBW and their admirers.
I have been married twice and have the pleasure of being the mother of three beautiful daughters. God is good to me.


----------



## QueenB

name: patty

age: 20. i look way older. 

location: central coast, CA

profession: student & looking for a job

hobbies: watching films/documentaries/lame shit, reading books/comics more than once, eating a lot of good food, going to coffee shops, being in my underwear 

likes: artsy shit, obscure film, anna karina, mixtapes that my boyf makes me, making and drinking whiskey sours, breakfast, night photography

dislikes: strawberries, flight of the conchords, not eating

about me: hi


----------



## Punkin1024

Name: Ella, but you can call me Punkin to keep from confusing me with Ella Bella.

Age: 52! And not liking it! 

Location: A small bedroom community just East of Abilene, Texas.

Profession: Banking. My wish has always been to be a homemaker - I don't like having to work a typical 9 to 5, but have never had the gumption/nor the discipline to be self-employed.

Hobbies: Posting on the internet - Facebook, Dimensions. Re-learning to play the piano, reading romance novels, collecting pumpkin stuff, my website, playing with makeup.

Likes: Posting on the internet, cats, pumpkins, chocolate, watching my favorite shows on television (the list is way too long for here), old comedy movies (i.e. Marx Brothers, Bob Hope & Bing Crosby), mystery movies and books, roses, Country music, my hubby, clothes catalogs, musicals, Autumn, rain, sleeping in on Saturday, cartoons, Sonic Cherry Limeade, green tea, lipstick and makeup.

Dislikes: Sushi, raw onions in anything, mean spirited people, going to work on Monday's, overly spiced (hot) food, hot weather (yea, I know, I live in Texas), not living close to my fatty friends, diets, cruelty to animals or humans, loud noises in the middle of the night, heights, pantyhose, pointy toed pumps.

About me: I am an old married lady (though I wish I didn't feel that way) and often confused BBW. Dimensions is my place to unwind and be with folks the don't pester me about my weight. I often have my head in the clouds, just because I tire of reality and wish for a better world. I have many regrets, but have learned to live with most of them because I really don't like taking risks. There's more about me, but I don't want to take up too much space, so just hang around in here (or get a Clubhouse membership) and you'll find out more about me than you probably ever wanted to know!


----------



## marina82

Name: Marina

Age: 26

Location: Santa Rosa, CA 

Profession: Family run baking and catering business and head shop

Hobbies: cooking, breeding chinese shar peis, working with veterans 

Likes: family, friends, good food, sephora <3, iced teas, colorful straws, good books, and home herb gardens

Dislikes: cleaning the fish tank, sleeping in a hot bedroom

About me: I have been fat my whole life and im happy with my body. I was blessed to come across dimensions by accident a few months ago while searching for plus sized clothing. I like iced cold beverages (non alcoholic) and I am sometimes known for having a sharp tongue.


----------



## katherine22

NAME: katherine

AGE: 60 

PROFESSION: Counselor and graduate student

LIKES: Theatre, playing poker although I suck at it. The New York Times, the novels of Phillip Roth, Saul Bellow, the writing of Oscar Wilde and short stories of Alice Monroe. Mae West. Jazz music particularly Miles Davis and Ella Fitzgerald. Paris France and New York. Designing clothes and photography. Abstract Expressionistic painters. Men who are younger than me who want a one night stand.

DISLIKES: Religious fundamentalists of any sort. Men who objectify women. Men who refuse to respect the intelligence of women or value the work of women. Age discrimination. People who say "you look good for your age" as if the normal state of aging is ugliness. Snarky commentary at an attempt to be clever that derails a thread. 

ABOUT ME: I am a great mother and an advocate for the disenfranchised.


----------



## Tracy

Name: Tracy

Age: 39

Location: TN

Profession: Insurance agent

Hobbies: Swimming, walking & hanging out with family & friends

Likes: Having fun, laughing and acting crazy 

Dislikes: Drama and fake people.

About me: Proud to be a big & sexy lady!


----------



## intraultra

Name: Stephanie

Age: 23

Location: Pennsylvania

Profession: Unemployed photojournalist / freelance web designer / graphic designer for an online game. Only one of those gigs actually pays.

Hobbies: Baking, reading, sewing, listening to music

Likes: Board games, bearded men, mixed drinks

Dislikes: Sad movies, sweating, being alone at night

About me: Recent college graduate, life-long fatty. Perpetually shy, but trying to get over it.


----------



## katherine22

I am so grateful to be on this forum with such interesting women.


----------



## katorade

thatgirl08 said:


> part-time sales rep for Cutco Kitchen Cutlery.



You don't happen to be associated with them through Vector Marketing, do you? If you do, you should start worrying.


----------



## Shosh

Susannah, Shoshana, Shosh, Shoshie
39 years old

Castlemaine, Australia 

No longer working, volunteer twice a week at local Community House

Cinema, Dogs, geneology, 

I love Woody Allen, comedy, my doggie, my friends and family

I hate nasty people, marzipan and celebrity addicts

I love to laugh and am very warm and kind and caring.


----------



## BarbBBW

Name:Barbara
Age: 34

Location: Sahuarita , AZ

Profession: Domestic Engineer 

Hobbies: Movies, arts and crafts, swimming, talking ,.. alot hehe

Likes: Eating!, Chatting on Yahoo, men, flirting, dressing up

Dislikes: mean people, rude people

About me:I am a very outgoing BBW always with sexual remarks and I do love attention. I think FA"s are the best men in the world and they make me very happy!! I Love BBW as well!! I am confident and happy!


----------



## Grandi Floras

Name: Grandi Floras

Age: *57*

Location: Washington State

Profession: Driver For The Senior Services

Hobbies: Anything that suits my fancy at the time.....

Likes: I love the outdoors and being in the mountains and at the beaches, fishing, camping, gardening, sketching wildlife, cooking and collecting movies.

Dislikes: Eggplant & Okra

About me: I am a single grandmother and I would describe myself as having a great sense of Warmth, Honesty and Humor that only a lady like me will have also Independent and very Passionate. I love interacting with many different people on the internet. I am a Capricorn, very Organized and Assertive in all that I do too. I also feel that if anything that is worth doing, it is worth doing well.


----------



## tinkerbell

Name:Liz 

Age: 28

Location: Michigan

Profession: Dental know it all

Hobbies: movies, tv, chatting online, reading, my puppies, shopping, biking, running... umm, thats all I can think of right now!

Likes: mt biking, running, my puppies, my hottie husband, clothes, Pistons, U of M football, being outdoors

Dislikes: stupid people, people who chew really loudly, cold weather, snow, 

About me: I'm happily married to a wonderful guy who loves me at any size. Who makes me feel super sexy all the time. I really really love biking. I love my bike, and am so glad I bought it. I have always been the fat sister, fat friend etc. I love to laugh, and love my family. I dont have any kids, and plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Oooh, it's all shiny and new in here. I love what you've done with the place!

Name: Vickie

Age: older than dirt

Location: Anchorage, AK

Profession: RN -- obstetrics (L&D and Mom Baby)

Hobbies: history, alternative health, cooking

Likes: all things purple, my VW Beetle, reading, celtic music, folk music, indie movies, the Pacific NW, clean sheets, candles, long walks on the... oh, wait. Never mind.

Dislikes: Alaskan winters, lying, cigarette smoke, lying... you get my meanin'.

About me: Born and raised in Upstate NY, my parents died when I was 12, and I moved out West to live with my brother. I married young and now have three grown and nearly grown kids, and hope to move out of Alaska within the next year or two. My whole family is fat, and I've been various stages of fat since adolescence. I had WLS in 2005 and lost 140 pounds, which brings me down to merely "obese" by the lovely BMI standards. I had thyroid cancer last year, and so far it seems to be gone!

I'm a bit of a smartass, quite a softie when it comes to underdogs, and have an unhealthy obsession with Facebook. I've been posting at Dimensions since... oh gosh... 1998 or so. Way long time.


----------



## BBW Betty

*Name:* Betty

*Age:* 40 and not worried about it

*Location:* America's Dairyland

*Profession:* Customer Service, gradually transitioning to Export department (Yay, I still get to use my Social Studies background and try to improve my Spanish)

*Hobbies:* Reading, Sewing, Cooking, Board games and Dungeons and Dragons -- let's stick with 3rd Edition or 3.5

*Likes:* Cooking and Eating, coral colors, whisker rubs, good movies

*Dislikes:* People who think they're better than others - no matter what the reason

*About me:* Grew up a farm girl, Married w/ no kids, Used to be a teacher, Generally a happy person.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Name: Christine

Age: hanging onto 45

Location: SW Florida

Profession: stay at home princess (former mortgage processor/UW)

Hobbies: Dimensions, recently obsessed with Facebook, especially Farm Town, talking on the phone and thinking, reading, being around food

Likes: non-judgemental people, feeling loved and wanted, my three furbabies who are my world, food, food, food, food, food and helping others find their way

Dislikes: bugs of any kind, anywhere and anytime, suffering - my own or anyone's, judgemental people, the smell of fire or smoke, sometimes not feeling good enough

About me: I was born and raised in New Jersey. Met my husband at a bbq and it was love at first sight. Have been together almost 19 yrs. We have taught each other to love and accept ourselves. Found the "fat world" together and love it. Moved to Florida in 2000 and live across the street from my childhood friend who I have known since I was 3. 
I am first and foremost a God loving woman and try each day to treat others with respect and caring. I also strive to never judge and to always forgive.

I want people to always feel that they can approach me, trust me and feel safe with me. I am a peacemaker at heart. I am loud, direct and honest. What you see is what you get.


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

Name: CeCe

Age: 25, turning 26 soon 

Location: New York City

Profession: online model, Target supervisor

Hobbies: writing poetry, graphic arts, drawing, playing video games.

Likes: the color black & Pink, Likes to laugh, sing, dance ( for fun), taking pictures.

Dislikes: Hypocrites, backstabbers, Liars

About me: i'm 5'5, from NYC, love to draw, I'm about 230lbs, i love to read.
and design photos.. I'm a good listener. i'm open minded, and outgoing


----------



## MissToodles

Name: JAS

Age: 28

Location: nyc

Profession: grad student 

Hobbies: exploring new places, reading plus more so I won't bore everyone here.

Likes: breaks in between semesters, abnormally cool summers (yippie!), beaches, tetris, crisp autumn days.

Dislikes: people who take pride in meanness/bitchy behavior, water retention, dresses/skirts which hit me at mid calf

About me: in-between supersize/midsize lady, still have those days where I struggle to accept myself. have two fat parents, so here I am all plump and stuff. I'm also the queen of conversational non sequiturs.


----------



## littlefairywren

Name: Kimberly

Age: 41

Location: Sydney, Australia

Profession: Carer

Hobbies: Painting, reading, surfing the net, usual stuff I guess!

Likes: Genuine people, random acts of kindness, chocolate including fruit dipped in chocolate, smiles and laughing till I get a stitch, music, rain and sunshowers (this is starting to feel like a dating profile)

Dislikes: aggression, rudeness, people who lie, anchovies, spiders and people who like to suck the goodness out of life!

About me: looking for my soul mate, glass half-full, loved by my cat!


----------



## Friday

*Name*: Sandi

*Age*: Almost 53, it beats the alternative. 

*Location*: West side of Washington state.

*Profession*: A (hopefully) soon to be retired career postal employee.

*Hobbies*: Reading, cooking, music, puzzles, the net, more cooking.

*Likes*: My beloved, cooking  , my new kitchen, laughing, time spent with friends. Kindness, make up, especially eye make up. Lots of beige things! Cheesecake and milk gravy with fried chicken, Parmesan cheese, real oatmeal with cinnamon and honey... :happy:

*Dislikes*: People who make ugly assumptions about others without even knowing them, whether it's because of race, size, sexual orientation or any other real or perceived difference. Cleaning house. Beets. My job. Anything with wings and a stinger!

*About me*: Been in Washington my whole life except for summers in Minnesota, been happily married for almost 17 years, had the same employer for 32 years. I'm pretty vocal about what I think...surprise!


----------



## Just_Jen

*salutes* 

name: Jenny

age: 22 

location: Hull, UK

profession: I am almost a qualified social worker (a week on monday *fingers crossed) and currently looking for work

hobbies: reading supernatural romances, asian dramas and music, metal music, crazyness and crazy colours

likes: asian stuff, music, colour, hyperness, food, people, randomly funny movies

dislikes: aloneness! crap movies  uuum...there isn't much i dislike! 

about me: Heylo! Jen reporting for BBW duty  Just a crazy girl wanting to find a home with the crazies too


----------



## DeniseW

Name: Denise

Age: 49 

Location: CT

Profession: customer service

Hobbies: reading, TV, collecting lighthouse items, computer.

Likes: Butch, family and friends, walking at the beach near my house,Dimensions, dancing, swimming, NY, Maine, Mystic CT, Stevie Nicks, Fleetwood Mac and the Moody Blues, shopping, animal rights, and my fat cat Freckles, old cars(especially Olds Cutlass Supremes 1969-72), sushi and Thai food, karaoke, going to the movies

Dislikes: people who abuse animals or children, liars, fakes and phony people, people who delight in being obnoxious, being sick, fat feet, being cold, PMS, 

About me: I grew up in Mass but I've lived in CT for 7 years because I met my husband and moved here to be with him. We met on [email protected] and have been together ever since.


----------



## debz-aka

*Name:* Debz

*Age:* 47 - never thought I'd live to see it, and loving life in my 40s

*Location:* Portland, Oregon

*Profession:*Unemployed (another victim of the economy) working hard at my screenplays to see if I can make that a career.

*Hobbies:* Reading, writing, baking (was a professional baker for 20 years), cooking and canning my own foods.

*Likes:* My husband, laughing till it hurts, time with friends, my dog, going to movies, Sci-Fi, going out to Dim Sum with my girlfriends, The Coast of Oregon, lighthouses, watching a good scary movie, going for walks with my dog, yoga. MUSIC: old school punk, jazz, classical, experimental, some metal, some old school country need the right tunes for different moods. I'm obsessed with the 1920's especially anything about the Algonquin Round Table folk. 

*Dislikes:* Bad movies - anything directed by Michael Bay, overly zealous people, cilantro (evil weed from hell), _"extreme"_ anything, people who don't take the time to think for themselves. Exercise: hate it, especially since its a necessary part of life!

*About me:* I am an aspiring screenwriter who loves living in the Pacific Northwest. I spent most of my life in Washington but think Oregon is incredibly beautiful. I live with the most patient FA in the world :smitten:, who stuck with me even when I hated my body. I'm comfortable being a fat woman, though, I do work to stay at a weight that makes me feel healthy. Which is weird when I realize that my healthy weight is considered morbidly obese! How about the morbidly thin women? I come from a long line of fat people who live into their upper 80s. You can check out my blog for more info, its listed below.


----------



## cherrycupcake

Name: Amanda

Age: 22

Location: south east uk.

Profession: Student

Hobbies: drawing, painting, blogging, reading

Likes: Fashion, music, art, leopard print, vampires that DONT sparkle.

Dislikes: rain getting in my shoes, narrow minded people

About me: Happy fat girl. the way to my heart is through laughter and cupcakes. reasonably intelligent and artsy. laidback & open minded.


----------



## BBWModel

Name - Rachael

Age - 35

Location - Ohio

Occupation - Warranty Administrator at a Chevrolet Dealership

Likes - My little Munky, movies, music, hanging out with my friends

Dislikes - Liars, cheaters, being told I can't do something (makes me just want to do it more! LOL

About me - I was born and raised in Denver but mom and I moved to So Cal in Jan of 1992. I had my wonderful son in July of 1994, and in July of 2007 he and I move to Central Ohio. Oh, and I have 3 tattoos...anything else you want to know, just ask. 

:bow:


----------



## Tracii

Name.Tracii

Age.36 OMG

Occ. Sales rep/office mgr for a jewlery design firm.

Likes. Cats, dogs anything furry,food in general,loud music.Flowers,cute clothes and of course shoes!Oh yeah muscle cars (a holdover from my past life)

Hobbies. Playing loud rock and roll guitar.Building,repairing and collecting guitars and guitar amplifiers.

Dislikes. Obnoxious people with shitty attitudes,having to answer the phone,
pickled herring,mushrooms.

About me. I think everybody knows and thats cool, thanks for accepting me in your world.:wubu:


----------



## Crystal

Name: Crystal

Age: 20

Location: Knoxville, TN

Profession: Student, majoring in Public Administration

Hobbies: History, Travelling

Likes: Friendly people, Law and Order SVU and House, visiting friends, warm towels out of the dryer, expensive chocolates, sex. 

Dislikes: Slow drivers, men are who selfish, coffee, tuition costs

About me: I'm a 20 year old sexy fat girl looking to graduate from UT in 2011. I hope to have a great career, find a great man who loves ME and not just my belly, and I have no desire to have children. I must go to Italy, Greece, and Ireland before I die.


----------



## Miss Liz

Name: Liz

Age: 46

Location: Far Northeast Philadelphia, PA (otherwise known as the suburbs for city workers)

Profession: Temporarily retired due to layoff, driving Miss Daisy (I live with my 80 year old aunt who recently gave up driving)

Hobbies: Crafts (jewelry making, crochet, needlework), reading

Likes: Mountain Dew, cheese, my relatives (even when they drive me crazy), dogs, cooking & baking, shiny things, color, crafts, sci-fi/fantasy novels, reading other peoples opinions on the internet, humor, music (especially 60s to 80s rock/hard rock), gaming (current favorite is spore)

Dislikes: Mornings, instructions that only work for right handed people, people whose hobby is complaining, allergies

About me: Ive been fat since puberty hit me over the head, currently between mid & super sized, single, no kids, generally quiet & shy, good at procrastination, working towards turning my hobbies into a business so I dont have to find a real job, found Dims a few years before I signed up & still like lurking more than posting


----------



## Punkin1024

Miss Liz said:


> Name: Liz
> 
> Dislikes: ... instructions that only work for right handed people...



Howdy Liz,

I take it that you are a lefty too!


----------



## Miss Liz

Punkin1024 said:


> Howdy Liz,
> 
> I take it that you are a lefty too!



Hi Punkin,

Sure am and mostly surrounded by righties who don't realize I pick where to sit at the table so our elbows don't get tangled


----------



## itsfine

Tooz said:


> Name: Jess
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Location: Bangor, Maine (well, not Bangor proper, but no one knows where Orono is.)
> 
> Profession: Perpetually unemployed. Dammit, Maine! Soon to be student...again.
> 
> Hobbies: Cooking and baking, swimming, art, reading
> 
> Likes: Law and Order SVU, Eastern Mass, waffles, fashion
> 
> Dislikes: Being so far away from everything up here, annoying people, fake people, weird drivers
> 
> About me: I'm nice, but kind of a bitch by most standards. I don't have time for crap. I love my cat  I never want to have children, so he is my bebe. I hope to live in Southeastern New England again. Don't really have much to say about myself.





It looks like we could be friends 

Age: 24

Location: PA

Profession: Unemployed. and going to school again (because I am unemployed)

Hobbies: Design, Friends, Cooking, Art, Clothes shopping, looking at wedding pictures online haha

Likes: TV (SVU, Supernatural), My 2 crazy cats, friends, a good meal, and money.

Dislikes: all of my friends living far away. Wearing khaki pants with my shirt tucked in, and homework.

About me:
Just trying to get a career started (and working hard to do so)! Currently making some extra cash designing wedding invitations!


----------



## Sugar

Name: Sarah, Sugar in chat

Age: 32 very soon

Location: Boulder, CO

Profession: Insurance Agent

Hobbies: Sports, Reading, Movies, Cooking, Fishing

Likes: Animals & Fun People

Dislikes: Beige food (I had to steal this and the story why is far too long for this!), Catty people, Smoke, Humidity, Makeup & Mean people

About me: I'm just your average Colorado girl...outdoorsy, boyish & sarcastic.


----------



## Punkin1024

Miss Liz said:


> Hi Punkin,
> 
> Sure am and mostly surrounded by righties who don't realize I pick where to sit at the table so our elbows don't get tangled



 It's a tough world out there! I have that same problem. Hubby has tried to accomodate by learning to eat with his left hand, but it isn't easy for him.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Name: Bobbie

Age: 22

Location: Melbourne, Australia (Not an aussie, but I think i'll stick around for a good while  )

Profession: Student (Starting Art School in August  )

Hobbies: Art, Music, Bar hopping, Op shopping, travelling 

Likes: Sundried tomatoes, telling innapropriate jokes, Will Ferrell, your mother.

Dislikes: Atomic wedgies, waking up early, techno, people who can't take a joke.

About Me: hrmm... spent my life travelling, also spent my life being the fat kid... I suppose I'm used to both by now


----------



## MissStacie

Name: Stacie

Age: 38, and according to my lovely stepson, classic Metallica is before my time...LOVE HIM! ;-)

Location: NY, for the time being

Profession: Customer Service Specialist at an HMO

Hobbies: Singing, making jewelry, playing with cosmetics, eating...yeah, its a fine art form...;-)

Likes: Being happy, being with my friends and family, being in love with a fantastic man and cheese.

Dislikes: Insecure people and onions

About me: I'm just an average fat girl...loves to be happy and love life...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Name: Raivenne

Age: Old enough to know it well; young enough to do it well.

Location: New York City

Profession: Professional P.I.T.A. (Pain in...) 

Hobbies: Writing poetry, sketching, verbally shocking people, photography.

Likes: Shaking the concepts of what's "normal". The sound of a certain someone's voice. Being a woman (sans the monthly "gift"). The color black. Metallica, art, music, reading books and of course food.

Dislikes: Most pastel colors. Anything overly girlie ("fru-fru"). Name droppers. Pretentiosness, liars and abject stupidity. Narcissism, which unfortunately I am guilty of (sigh). 

About me: I'm full of contrasts. I'm as compassionate as I am condemning. I'm generally care-free about my looks, but when I do make the effort I want it to be noticed dammit. I'm always a woman, but rarely a lady. Still, don't be surprised that the chain-saw wielding, saw-dust covered, sailor-worthy cusser at 3pm is a high-heeled, gowned, jeweled articulate at 7pm.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Name: Erin

Age: 26

Location: SunShine State Florida

Profession: Nothing for right now looking and looking into going back to school.

Hobbies: Writing Poetry and doodling

Likes: Reading,Poetry,Listening to music,bowling, playing pool,hanging out with friends,textin and talking on the phone,swimming

Dislikes: Mean and Rude People

About me: I am a fun loving person, that loves life for the most part. I love making new friends and learning things I don't know.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Name: Pat

Age: 39

Location: Southern Ontario

Profession: Marketing Co-ordinator/Executive Assistant


Likes: Sunday morning breakfast with my friends, naps, shoes, sparkly things, reading, writing, my cat, chocolate, music, movies

Dislikes: brussel sprouts, ignorant people and rudeness. 

About me: I've been described as quietly confident. I'm the youngest of 10 kids and have been fat most of my life. I'm ok with my fatness and like who I am.


----------



## ksandru

Name: KSandru (Kathy)

Age: 47

Location: Somerville, NJ

Profession: Stay At Home Mom to Chris (4) and Baby Erik (9 mos., see my avatar). Also working on putting together a home-based Virtual Assistant business. 

Hobbies: Reading, crafting, fishing, museums, art, music, antiquing

Likes: My sexy husband, my adorable kids, Food, sleep, money, sex, catching snippets of solitude while the kids are napping. AND SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!

Dislikes: Peeing in the woods, junk mail, spam mail, intolerance, close-mindedness, not spending enough "bullish" time with my hubby. Constantly being bullied about losing weight from my grandmother & mother. Tired of the constant BS so-called meant to be helpful & for my own good.

About me: BBBW = Big, Beautiful Black Woman who wishes the world can be a bit more accepting of one another & who is thankful my husband rescued me from a life of self-loathing. Now it's my turn to break the cycle so my kids can lean about acceptance as well.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Name: Christine

Age: 45, will be 46 in December

Location: Ohio

Profession: Office Manager for a dying industrial supplier. LOL 

Hobbies: computers, internet, desk top publishing, crafting, travel, reading, TV, movies

Likes: my sweetie Michael, going out to dinner, shopping, watching TV

Dislikes: irresponsibility, arrogance, cockiness

About me: I'm just an average person... I like to work and be busy, but love to relax. I spend a lot of time with my nephew and my boyfriend, and I just like having fun. I'm a girl who happens to be fat... fat does not define who I am.


----------



## KatsPyjamas

Name: Kat

Age: 24

Location: Yorkshire, UK

Profession: artist

Hobbies: art, food & cats?

Likes: cats, 70s music, synths, british comedy, glasses, chocolate, david mitchell

Dislikes: social situations

About me: I'm still a bit n00b, how do I jump into conversations?? Anyway it is nice to see there are so many of us from the UK as well as the rest of the world. I'm a fat girl, I like fat girls, I like fat guys, I like all different kinds of people


----------



## Punkin1024

KatsPyjamas said:


> Name: Kat
> 
> 
> Likes: cats, 70s music, british comedy, glasses, chocolate,
> 
> 
> Dislikes: social situations
> 
> I'm a fat girl, I like fat girls, I like fat guys, I like all different kinds of people



Howdy, Kat and welcome to the BBW Forum! You'll fit right in!


----------



## troubadours

Name: jen

Age: 22 this september

Location: nj

Profession: professional job-seeker

Hobbies: giving my cat treats, reading five books at once, swimming for hours

Likes: glade's custard & apple candle, editing

Dislikes: mosquito bites, unemployment

About me: trying to invent ice cream taco. crepe shell, vanilla ice cream filling, strawberries, chocolate drizzle?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

troubadours said:


> Name: jen
> 
> ...snip...
> About me: trying to invent ice cream taco. crepe shell, vanilla ice cream filling, strawberries, chocolate drizzle?



_*Troubs!!
HAHAHA! Sounds like a winner to me!*_ :eat2:


----------



## troubadours

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Troubs!!
> HAHAHA! Sounds like a winner to me!*_ :eat2:



haha i still have to take those boys out for a test run, NAHMEEN


----------



## kayrae

Troubs, just make it and I'll eat it!

*Name:* Kresta Rae
*Age: * 28
*Location:* SF 
*Profession:* Marketing Coordinator
*Hobbies: * Writing, reading, event-planning, thrifting, window-shopping
*Likes: * Intelligent conversations, succulents, flowers, cute dresses
*Dislikes:* Debbie Downers and pretentious pricks
*About me:* Trying to survive the city and making my own way... One day I'll travel the world and document my experiences.


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Name: Larysa

Age: 19

Location: Seattle, Washington

Profession: Student, majoring to become a Radiation Therapist

Hobbies: Watching football, music, talking to my boyfriend whenever I can, hanging out with friends, Poker baby!

About me: I enjoy just being around my friends and family. I'm a shy girl, but I warm up quickly. Love to travel ( Ireland is my fav place atm ). Confident, sassy,as I've been told, can be silly and love to laugh,even at my own expense, tend to have blonde moments frequently lol 

I have found a lot of interesting threads on here...mi amor, aka Fonzy aka Simon lol introduced me to it. So looking forward to reading some helpful threads.


----------



## kayrae

Welcome to the boards! I hope you get as much out of DIMS as I have


----------



## emilyelizabeth

Name: Emily

Age: 21

Location: Connecticut 

Profession: Medical Assisting student

Hobbies: going to hockey games, watching baseball, sleeping, spending time with my friends.

Likes: hockey!, baseball, music, cats, my boyfriend :wubu:

Dislikes: hot weather, jeans that don't fit right, rude people

About me: I'm awesome. haha.
__________________


----------



## LonesomeKreature

Name: Alyse
Age: 19
Location: New York
Profession: Currently going to college for photography
Hobbies: photography, baking/cooking
Music: rock, "punk", metal, 90's. Really anything i think sounds good
Likes: animals, music, concerts, food, tattoos, piercings
Dislikes: ignorance, discrimination, hate
About me: I'm a pretty opinionated person but i'm a good person


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Emilyelizabeth, LonesomeKreature, and Dynomite_gurl

Welcome to Dimensions!*


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Name: Lissa

Age: 28, will be 29 on the 22nd of this month!

Location: Iowa

Profession: Corporate Trainer

Hobbies: cooking, make-up, photography, jewelry making, travel, reading, music.

Likes: meeting new people, dating, shopping, considerate people, tatoos

Dislikes: arrogance, mean people, people who think they are better than anyone

About me: I'm a mom of 2. I love to travel and meet new people, especially in the BBW Community! I am a self proclaimed make-up junkie, and I love giving make-overs. I am an avid music fan. I love any and every type of music. I adore making new friends!! 
:kiss2:


----------



## katorade

troubadours said:


> Name: jen
> 
> Age: 22 this september
> 
> Location: nj
> 
> Profession: professional job-seeker
> 
> Hobbies: giving my cat treats, reading five books at once, swimming for hours
> 
> Likes: glade's custard & apple candle, editing
> 
> Dislikes: mosquito bites, unemployment
> 
> About me: trying to invent ice cream taco. crepe shell, vanilla ice cream filling, strawberries, chocolate drizzle?



I do believe someone's beat you to the punch.


----------



## steely

kayrae said:


> Welcome to the boards! I hope you get as much out of DIMS as I have



I couldn't have said it better. Welcome!


----------



## goofy girl

Name: Bridget

Age: 32

Location: Providence, RI

Profession: Revenue Cycle Management Associate for a 3rd party medical billing company (Medical Billing and A/R follow-up) 

Hobbies: doing anything creative - drawing, photography, writing, crochet-, reading, music, Volunteering at the womens shelter, tv...normal stuff LOL 

Likes: rain, October, long rides, weekend get-aways, girls nights, laughing, blue jeans that make my ass look amazing 

Dislikes: assholes 

About me: I'm a happy girl, finding my way through my journey and having fun along the way!


----------



## Buffie

Name: Buffie

Age: Of Consent. 

Location: KCMO (Originally OKC)

Profession: Writer by day, Big Cutie by night and Mary Kay lady by DNA.

Hobbies: Kitty cats, collecting sparkly things, my awesome car collection, styling and shopping for myself and my friends, hanging out with Mr. Buffie, volleyball, going to the gym and traveling.

Likes: Kitty cats, everything else listed above, sushi or other delicious forms of fish, John Landis movies, Pink Floyd, Duran Duran, platform shoes, Snickers, flamingos, Coop, my family/friends, and all you awesome chickies.

Dislikes: Seriousness when it isn't necessary, Congress, outside, liars and thieves (I know I already said Congress, but I wanted to cover people who aren't members of Congress), panic disorder, ignorance, boom cars in my neighborhood, and drunk/impaired/distracted drivers.

About me: I like to ponder aloud - http://kittyglitterdocumentary.blogspot.com/


----------



## olwen

Four pages in and I forgot to fill this out:

Name: Olwen

Location: New Yawk City. Hey Buddy, you godda problem widdat?

Profession: Marketing Associate and hopefully future Graphic Designer

Hobbies: ....dunno....

Likes: American pop culture, Music (gettin bored with indie rock tho), all things Sci-fi, cartoons & anime, movies, Sleep - it's the best thing ever, learning stuff about stuff, books, open-minded people, soft rope

Dislikes: disrespectful and inconsiderate people, self-absorbed people, horror films, crowds, cat hair, bad music, high pitched noises

About me: ...I hate it when people are shocked to discover I know random stuff. What's that about?...


----------



## IndyGal

Name: Beth

Age: 30, for a few more weeks

Location: Indianapolis

Profession: Editor

Hobbies: reading, movies, bike riding, painting

Likes: my kid, my dog, mysteries, comedies

Dislikes: most cooked veggies

About me: BBW who wants to be happy with her self-image...far from it right now


----------



## cupcakediva

Im Crystal,im 45 yrs old i have 3 kids(2 girls 28&19) and 1 son who is 16 and 6ft4 lol i have 2 grandsons and a cat named bam i love cats hello kitty collectibles vintage and retro stuff i have i know i have at least 40 purses one of my fave food is honey bbq wings and pear cheesecake i dislike controling abusive people pathological liars and my fave colors are reds,celery green and pinks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

cupcakediva said:


> Im Crystal,im 45 yrs old i have 3 kids(2 girls 28&19) and 1 son who is 16 and 6ft4 lol i have 2 grandsons and a cat named bam i love cats hello kitty collectibles vintage and retro stuff i have i know i have at least 40 purses one of my fave food is honey bbq wings and pear cheesecake i dislike controling abusive people pathological liars and my fave colors are reds,celery green and pinks


Oh my.... pear cheesecake certainly sounds interesting.....

40 purses- you remind me of my daughter


----------



## IndyGal

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my.... pear cheesecake certainly sounds interesting.....
> 
> 40 purses- you remind me of my daughter



You don't look old enough to have a daughter interested in purses yet!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IndyGal said:


> You don't look old enough to have a daughter interested in purses yet!




Thank you 

I have three daughters- one is seventeen and my twins are seven. 
I have started on being a perpetual 39 for a while.....


----------



## Gingembre

*Name:* Laura/Ginge/Gingeroo

*Age:* 23

*Location:* Berkshire, UK

*Profession:* Marketing Assistant (for now!)

*Hobbies:* Film, theatre, music, travelling, shopping, planning the epic trips I hope to take one day, job hunting.

*Likes:* Laughing, eyeliner, nice guys/gals, drunken dancing (when you think you look soooo good!!), chocolate, witty banter, The Mighty Boosh.

*Dislikes:* wHeN pPl rItE lYk DiS, judgemental people, humidity, when my hair doesn't go how I want it to, that lack of money is the main barrier to so many things I want to do.

*About me:* I'm a small bbw (if that's not an oxymoron) from the UK, who really likes Dims and the people I have met here. I am currently living at home and working in marketing but really want to work in project management/administration for an international development/health charity. I would also like to do a masters or a phd, and one day I hope to spend 9 months travelling overland from London to Sydney.


----------



## Deven

Name: Deven

Age: 22

Location: State College, PA

Profession: student

Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Gaming

Likes: Eating, reading, gaming, sleep, vampires (non-Twilight ones)

Dislikes: okra, rude people

About me: I'm a smart and cynical girl that seems to have a hard time making friends.


----------



## AshleyEileen

*Name:* Must I answer this?

*Age:* Soon to be 23

*Location:* Pittsburgh <333

*Profession:* steak slinger and retail slave 

*Hobbies:* work, boyfriend, work, boyfriend, work

*Likes:* pugs, beards, Disney movies, my Blackberry, days off even though they're few and far between, random roadtrips

*Dislikes:* ranch dressing, people who think I'm religious because I'm a follower of Christ, flat tires, flat hair, flat chests

*About me:* I've been told I'm quite a condescending bitch if you don't know me well enough. Once you're in, you're in for life.


----------



## Tracyarts

Name: Tracy 

Age: 39

Location: Houston, TX

Profession: Housewife, now and then I temp in an office, and sometimes do sewing and other creative things for pay. 

Hobbies: Anything artsy-craftsy. Reading, music, movies (especially classics and animated movies), cooking/baking, day-trips and sightseeing.

Likes: My Loves, my pets, my friends, my inlaws. Learning, seeing, doing, and experiencing new things. Laughing, snuggling, warm fuzzies from doing special things for people I care about. The perfect glass of iced tea (not too weak, not too strong, not too sweet, not too lemony). 

Dislikes: Drama, mind games, closed minds, people who mistreat other people and animals. Selfishness, greed, wastefulness, prejudice. Fake/heavily processed food and drink, and being in loud crowded places (most of the time).

About me: I live my life as I see fit, and that means that sometimes I break society's "rules" and don't do things the way other people feel is the "right" way to do them and don't value the same things other people might value. The way I see it, is that as long as I'm not hurting anybody, and am willing to accept the consequences of my choices, then I'm doing just fine.

Tracy


----------



## missmiss

Name: Missy
Age: 18
Location: WI, USA
Profession: Student
Music: Victorian Music Halls, Classical, ViolinIndustrial, Folk
Likes: History, fruit,reading, writing, and fairy tales 
Dislikes: fried fish, the sound of chewing and bones cracking, fake hugs.
About me: I'm a young bbw(my friend refers to me as a baby bbw, haha), and I just started becoming comfortable with my body. I have a loving boyfriend of more than a year who actually made me realize I'm kinda pretty, haha. Anyway, I want to publish a collection of fairy tales and perhaps a collection of revised tales. I'm kind of strange, I wont lie. 


I just copied that from the intro thread, haha.


----------



## Orchid

Name Orchid
Age 49 and proud of it
Location somewhere in Europe
Hobbies have lots of hobbies because I am home most of the time
due to heart failure & PH so In random order
not all but some of my hobbies reading , embroidery , cooking
, crossstich , making silk evening bags , making beaded 
bags , jewelrymaking , wireworking , collage , water color
painting , some light gardening , internet , making homemade perfume oils , making colognes & perfumes ,making bath salts with herbs from my garden , silk needlepoint , cardiology , beadwork , 
potpourri , baking , making jams jellies and chutneys , making chocolate bonbons , hand sewing , hand quilting , travel mostly Germany & Scandinavia

Likes well my hobbies tell a lot about me and I also like nature sea side woods flowers herbs snow tranquility relaxing great conversation star gazing fruits chocolates silk threads

Dislikes noise rude people consumerism crowds heat/hot weather 

Midsized BBW forever looking for a true FA with cardio background:blush::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Hathor

Name: Alex in real life 

Age: 27

Location: Michigan, lower peninsula

Profession: day job: care provider at a psych hospital, freelance job: graphic designer

Hobbies: reading, art, writing, online socializing (facebook, myspace, dims), gardening, designing web pages

Likes: winter, being cold, felines, canines, fishing, being alone, walking around at 3am outside listening to music, foreign and horror movies, men

Dislikes: summer, being hot, sweating, humidity, metrosexuals, bad drivers, people on powertrips, most authority figures, screamers/screechers

About me: Been a BBW since I was 8 y/o. Felt like a freak most of my life, but thanks to finding Dims I feel like I can lead a normal life while maintaining my rolls. I guess I'm either a SSBBW or a plain ol' BBW depending on who you ask.


----------



## katybug

Tania said:


> Name: Kali
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Location: NorCal
> 
> Profession: I teach poli sci and western civ at a junior college and write/design websites on a freelance basis.
> 
> Hobbies: buying/making/wearing fashion (historic and contemporary), wearing corsetry, writing, dance, drawing, collecting Disney theme park audio, hanging around at Disney theme parks, travelling, screwing around (not literally) online, socializing, looking for love, blah blah blah...
> 
> Likes: quirky old movies, midcentury swank, exotica and space age pop music, bossanova/jet set pop, Sex and the City, sex itself, greco-roman antiquity, natural form fashions ca. 1880...
> 
> Dislikes: Users.
> 
> About me: Double Cal grad (BA '97 and Boalt JD '00) with a lifetime of size/weight struggles. I think I'm finally figuring my shit out. And having some fun doing it!



Can I just say, in a purely heterosexual way, you sound like an amazing person!! Your hobbies, etc all sound fabulous!


----------



## katybug

Name: Katy

Age: 26

Location: Montana 

Profession: Massage Therapist

Hobbies: hanging out with friends, playing with my nephews, reading, cooking, painting, working on stained glass mosaics...

Likes: road trips, people who aren't self-absorbed, music....I love music

Dislikes: drama, liars, and mushrooms. (weird assortment I know)

About me: I come and go from Dimensions, but this time I plan to stick around for a while because I usually feel more self confident when I get my daily (or semi-daily) doses of Dims. Thanks all!
__________________


----------



## Lovelyone

Name:Terri

Age: 42

Location: South Bend Indiana (home of Notre Dame University for all you football fans)...otherwise known as boredomville.

Profession:Right now I am a homecare giver, babysitter, packmule, money lender, fat girl extraordinaire, crafter, personal assistant, chef, and laundress.

Hobbies: Scrapbooking, chatting online, gardening, reading, music, tv, hanging out with friends, meeting new people 

Likes: God, writing, chocolate, nice people, classic b&w movies, baking, crafting, painting ceramics, crochet, testing out new recipes for cookies, hugs, honesty, friends who are true and sincere, baby laughter, the smell of rain on hot pavement-gasoline, fresh cut grass, listening to rain hit my window sill, the wood behind my moms house which is filled with animals and birds, best friends who are always there when you need a shoulder to lean on, funny and or charming men, there is too many to write 

Dislikes: GOSSIP MONGERS, users, liars, cheats, men who stroll through fat lady heaven and take a nip out of every sample, plastic people who smile in your face and then talk behind your back..that is the worst. 

About me: I am an SSBBW, but I am a woman first. Single, no kids,I am educated, smart, funny, intelligent, have a bad temper, am very opinionated, and can make my friends laugh at a moments notice without thinking about it. I think I am generous (at least as generous as one person can be when they dont have money) and I've been a regular at Dimensions for about 7 years.


----------



## Surlysomething

*










Name:* Tina 

*Age:* 39 in 5 days.

*Location:* Vancouver, BC 

*Profession:* record label-royalties

*Hobbies:* reading, films, road-trips, napping, picture taking 
*
Likes:* music, movies (Scorsese films especially), Tim Hortons coffee in the morning, a perfect fitting pair of jeans, the city I live in, my crazy ginger-headed nephew, The Hour, candy, magazines, laughing until I have a brutal headache, DH, clothes sales, Diet Pepsi, The Bubble, cooking for people I love, lazing, watching the planes take off at YVR, gerbera daisies

*Dislikes:* mushrooms, mayo, mustard, pickles, cell-phone-aholics, the drivers of Vancouver-ALL OF YOU, the sounds of ambulances and fire-trucks, living so far away from my best people, wet socks, Twitter, religious zealots

*About me:* I cant believe Im close to 40. Whats up with that? Hmm, apparently Im intimidating and intense and Im trying to embrace that. Dig a little deeper and youll find a fiercely loyal, smart, independent, sarcastic, hell on wheels (who can also be sweet and caring for the right people). Wait, is this a personal add?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Name: Viv

Age: 47

Location: New England

Profession: 1:1 Educational Aide

Hobbies: Singing - epecially harmony, tag sales, visiting with friends..

About Me: I'm a BBW, wife & mom. I can't think of much more at this point but I'll write more.

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Name: Viv
> 
> Age: 47
> 
> Location: New England
> 
> Profession: 1:1 Educational Aide
> 
> Hobbies: Singing - epecially harmony, tag sales, visiting with friends..
> 
> About Me: I'm a BBW, wife & mom. I can't think of much more at this point but I'll write more.
> 
> Thanks for having me!



Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Tracyarts said:


> Name: Tracy
> 
> Age: 39
> 
> Location: Houston, TX



Ah! My native 'homeland'! I used to live in Northwest Houston but my mom lived in Pasadena. (should I say 'gig 'em Aggies or Hook 'em horns?)

 Viv


----------



## LovelyLiz

Age: 31

Location: California (Southern)

Profession: Graduate Student

Hobbies: hiking, reading, getting on my soapbox,  movies, conversation, swimming, tennis, hearing people's stories, writing songs

Likes: kindness, creative/out-of-box thinkers, Jesus, road trips, karaoke, self-serve frozen yogurt places

Dislikes: materialism, mean people, perfectionism, racism (any kind of -ism that disregards or devalues people)

About me: I'm working on my PhD in Christian Ethics, focusing on showing ways people with developmental disabilities have much to teach us about vulnerability, peace, simplicity, interdependence, and love. Also, I don't have any big girls in my friend group, so it's nice to be able to find a place where I can share stories and hear stories related to being a BBW in the world, and be able to relate!


----------



## steely

womanforconversation said:


> Age: 31
> 
> Location: California (Southern)
> 
> Profession: Graduate Student
> 
> Hobbies: hiking, reading, getting on my soapbox,  movies, conversation, swimming, tennis, hearing people's stories, writing songs
> 
> Likes: kindness, creative/out-of-box thinkers, Jesus, road trips, karaoke, self-serve frozen yogurt places
> 
> Dislikes: materialism, mean people, perfectionism, racism (any kind of -ism that disregards or devalues people)
> 
> About me: I'm working on my PhD in Christian Ethics, focusing on showing ways people with developmental disabilities have much to teach us about vulnerability, peace, simplicity, interdependence, and love. Also, I don't have any big girls in my friend group, so it's nice to be able to find a place where I can share stories and hear stories related to being a BBW in the world, and be able to relate!



Welcome to the boards, enjoy yourself! :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024

womanforconversation said:


> Age: 31
> 
> Location: California (Southern)
> 
> Profession: Graduate Student
> 
> Hobbies: hiking, reading, getting on my soapbox,  movies, conversation, swimming, tennis, hearing people's stories, writing songs
> 
> Likes: kindness, creative/out-of-box thinkers, Jesus, road trips, karaoke, self-serve frozen yogurt places
> 
> Dislikes: materialism, mean people, perfectionism, racism (any kind of -ism that disregards or devalues people)
> 
> About me: I'm working on my PhD in Christian Ethics, focusing on showing ways people with developmental disabilities have much to teach us about vulnerability, peace, simplicity, interdependence, and love. Also, I don't have any big girls in my friend group, so it's nice to be able to find a place where I can share stories and hear stories related to being a BBW in the world, and be able to relate!



I think you'll fit in here just fine!


----------



## LovelyLiz

steely said:


> Welcome to the boards, enjoy yourself! :happy:





Punkin1024 said:


> I think you'll fit in here just fine!



Thanks for the warm welcomes!


----------



## enxtc

*Name:* Sandy aka enxtc
*Age:* 44, will be 45 in November
*Location:* Kansas
*Profession:* I have done everything from working in factories (pressing the Lee on leather patches for Lee jeans, to making wire harness' for Harley-Davidson), working in Fast Food, Hospital Kitchen, Gas Station Clerk, Casino Cashier/Main Banker/Vault Supervisor, Video Store Clerk, and now I am disabled and unable to work. Oh, lol, I forgot, I was a Head Tester... I had to test whether heads were to soft or too hard, no joke, in a tool factory, making sledge hammers. (I love telling people my job title when I worked there, lol)
*Hobbies:* Arts/Crafts, family and friends, sometimes movies & reading, music and of course flirting on the net, oh, I mean chatting, lol.
*Likes:* Of course Food, family, friends, summer, honest people, animals, being in love (if that will ever happen again)
*Dislikes: * BEING LIED TO!
*About me:* I have Lymphedema, I am very single, have one son, who just turned 10, on Aug. 23rd, I have spent my summer watching my sister grandkids, so I need to get a life! lol


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Ah! My native 'homeland'! I used to live in Northwest Houston but my mom lived in Pasadena. (should I say 'gig 'em Aggies or Hook 'em horns?)
> 
> Viv




*No No No!!! You have to sing Boomer Sooner......LOL A joke from this Okie..LOL*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Name: Naomi

Age: 24, will be 25 next month

Profession: Student studying a degree in English language and literature. I am also a nursery officer/teaching assistant and work supply visiting lots of different nurseries and schools all around my local area, meeting loads of great kids all over, I love that. I also work as an usher and bar tender in a local theatre, which is interesting.

Likes: Fashion, sleeping, dancing, reading, Facebook, Chinese food, cuddles, my own company, travelling, anything vanilla scented, photographs, BBW's, texting, talking randomness, Disarano, meeting new people, the sound of the sea, make up, my family, parties, Harry Potter, friends, ice cream, smiling, oh and my boyfriend.

Dislikes: Rain, bad hair days, tuna, Fatism, moody people, fall outs, pervy blokes, marmite, being skint, womanly stuff......, early mornings, the dark, hyperchondriacs (that really pisses me off), not being able to see friends from afar as much as I would like to, pretentiousness, liars.

Im Naomi, im a larger BBW from the UK. If it wasnt for Dimensions, I can honestly, hand on heart say, I would not be the person I am today. Before I was introduced to Dims, I hated myself, couldnt look at myself in the mirror, had literally no self esteem and pretty much thought I was worthless. This place opened my eyes, and introduced me to a world and wealth of knowledge I never thought existed. One of the first BBW webmodels I ever saw was Heather Boyle and seeing her empowered me. From then I lurked constantly through the paysite boards just looking for other women I could identify with and just being intrigued by all the different body shapes and sizes and how they looked, and they all just looked beautiful, and I started to be able to look at my own body the same way I looked at those ladies on the paysite boards.

From here I have made some friends for life, who I adore, not only that but also my super FA boyfriend who is a diamond. 

You will mainly find me hanging around the Clothing/Fashion forums, cruising for a bargain or oggling the latest trend. Or trying to put my 2 cents into some great debate over on the main boards.....usually badly, but I try! hehe


----------



## Linda

NAME: Linda

Age: 37

Location: NW Quadrant of Hell; aka Toledo Ohio

Profession: I have been an xray tech for more than 17 years now. Finally out of the clinical side and have slipped into a great education position at the hospital.

Hobbies: arts and crafts, scrapbooking, read, write if I get the urge, crochetting

Likes: The following smells: rain, bread baking, coffee brewing, fresh laundry and babies, the brisk-quietness early in the morning, the sound of my son's laugh, that warm fuzzy feeling you get when you catch someones eye and have that great moment of flirting, music, curling up on the couch with a box of tissue and a sappy, girlie movie.

Dislikes: dishonesty, shallowness, cruelty, being used, fanaticism (is that a word? ) being made to look like a fool on purpose, how the legal system really protects children- not their intentions but what actually goes on.

About me: I am a single mom to the greatest, smartest, best looking six year old in the world. Ok well at least in my world he is. I am divorced. Have a career that I love and that tends to keep me busier than I would like. (I am working on making more defined boundaries for myself at work) Since my divorce (over a year now) I have really did some soul searching to find myself again and I am happy to announce I found me. I was right where I left me....go figure.

Nice to meet all of you....


----------



## Punkin1024

Welcome Linda and Naomi! We seem to have so many things in common in here ... it's wonderful.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Hi, I'm new so some of my info is in the new member section.

My name in Devi (pronounced "Davey"), am 31 (soon to be 32  )and I live in hot, hot Texas. I live with my mom who has multiple medical issues and recently got disability retirement. I'm disabled due to a intractable pain disorder, and have had many, many operations and procedures (if a guy has a scar fetish, I'm the woman for him lol). I also share residence with 3 parrots (the loves of my life) and a cat. 

I volunteer and make bird toys for parrots in rescues and for people just needing help providing toys for their birds. I'm an avid reader, love art of all kinds, crafts, jewelry (would love to take a class on making some), shopping, and all that girl stuff lol, nature, photography, needlework, and I'm sure I'm forgetting a lot lol. My dislikes: people that abuse their authority/power, people that use others, tomato guts (that borders more on hate than dislike), being over 29 years old (yeah, yeah, yeah, I know, you gain knowledge and insight as you grow older, and age is just a number, but I want my number to be below 30 lol), toads, hot weather, cleaning, going to the doctor, and scooping the litter box, and not having the funds to pursue all my interests.


I'm not sure if I'm a BBW or a SSBBW, but I think I'm borderline SSBBW. I've been large my entire life, and even if I lost all my excess weight, I'd still be big-boned. I think the constant focus on my weight when I was younger made the entire situation worse. I need and want to lose some weight for health reasons, plus I have more energy when I'm a smaller size. All my doctors want me to lose weight, and that's causing a problem. Every single time I go to see one, they harp and harp about me needing to lose weight (and when I gain weight.....oh man). I know I need to lose weight, they know I know I need to lose weight and want to, but their constant harassment about it just makes me tense and stressed out even more, then I eat more. They're driving me crazy with it. Sorry to ramble off on that, but I have a procedure Friday, and she'll ask about my weight, and then regardless of if I've lost or gained (which I think I have), she'll do her lecture, and I really don't need to hear it, especially when I'm about to go into the operating room .

I really never knew there was a size acceptance community until I stumbled across Dimensions. As for men, I never realized there were men that actually preferred women of size (and super-size) until earlier this year. I had just guessed that some larger women got lucky and were so great in all other areas that the man looked past her "flaw." I'm far, far away from loving my body, and hope joining this community will help with that. 

Men - just a few have asked me out, and one was creepy, and the other two didn't pan out. Guys in high school and college had no interest in me just other than being a friend (other than the creepy one in high school. He just wanted my boobs lol). In my area, being fat is very much frowned upon, often ridiculed, and men almost always go for the skinny, Barbie doll looking woman with fake breasts. Fat women are looked through as if they're not even there. Even with all of that rejection, I still love and respect men, plus they crack me up .

I met my first FA earlier this year on-line, but we were never able to meet up due to both of our schedules. It was kind of odd......1) because I wasn't used to a man being aroused by my body, and 2) it seemed like that was all he was focusing on. It was just a strange situation for me, but he was very nice though.

I can be very shy, reserved, and can be quite cautious at first (especially IRL situations), but usually warm up to a person, then look out! lol I'm a thinker and observer of people.

Well, I think I should end this novel lol.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me. I'm an open book, just some pages are sticky .


----------



## Fluffy51888

Name: Lauren

Age: 21

Location: Some tiny town in South Carolina

Profession: Full time student, and I also work at an Elementary school with the after school program

Hobbies: Shopping, texting, spending money in general, singing, horseback riding, napping...

Likes: Boys, Animals, working with children, making people laugh, food, traveling, church, music, cute clothes, spending time with friends, dancing...

Dislikes: Arrogant people, stupid people, being lied to, pushy people, people with bad tempers... 

About me: I love to dance. I'll probably grow up to be the crazy cat lady down the street. Last year I was Wonder Woman for Halloween. I have severe ADD. I'm addicted to CSI and Nip/Tuck. I love fireworks. I hate camping. Yellow Dasies are my favorite flowers. I pretty much love life.


----------



## my insect funeral

Name: Cara

Age: 22

Location: Minneapolis 

Profession: Student (with a crappy retail job on the side!)

Hobbies: Writin', readin', drinkin', dancin', lovin', travelin' 

Likes: Jack Daniels, skirts (and the chasing thereof), Tom Waits, dogs, Peg Bundy, dive bars, October, drag queens who dress like Sarah Palin

Dislikes: _Bad_ people, gin, poorly applied eyeshadow, Ernest Hemingway

About me: The winking emoticon makes me extraordinarily uncomfortable.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Hello Ladies! Welcome,come on in and make yourself at home..Feel free to post anywhere..All opinions and questions are welcomed..Have fun!


----------



## Lolita13

Hi, I am Lolita. I am 39 years young. I am new here, kinda! I am having a hard time with my weight acceptence and came here to learm more, maybe rant about my frustrations, gain some insight on what is happening to my body and to feel better about myself. Mentally and phyically. I am a very social person and love to talk. LOL. I have gained a lot of weight and want to be happy and healthy within myself whatever size I wear. I hope to be inspired by you ladies . Thanks!


----------



## QueenAnnieTune

I am brand spanking new here. So, I thought this is a great way to start out. 

Name: Annette

Age: 25

Location: South West Florida 

Profession: I've been working at the same property management company for 6 years, I am also an Avon sales rep. 

Hobbies: Surfing the net, chatting, texting, Arts&Crafts with my child, going to the movies, reading, playing loud music while in the car alone and singing as loud as I can! 

Likes: Eating pizza, people who think on their own, the rain, Men, funny people, dogs, the beach 

Dislikes: rats, people who lie, tomatoes, two face people, people who mistreat other people and animals, apple products

About me: I am a BBW who is a single mother to the best little girl ever! LOL (I'm such a mom) I am originally from NYC but have been living in FL for about 9 years. Although I think I am a pretty good looking women my self esteemed was crushed by my ex (the father of my daughter) he cheated and lied to me continuously so I left him. Which is what brought me to Dimensions, I just need to reminded that I am beautiful! I am enjoy my life right no matter what anybody tells me


----------



## stardust77722

name: Lori

age: 25

Location: Wheeling WV

Profession: culinary arts student 

Hobbies: sowing 

Likes: shopping, Chinese food, video games and Japanese anime

Dislikes: snakes

About me: im pretty quite when you first meet ma be once you get to know me im kinda loud and crazy at times but I always try to be the best friend anyone ever had.


----------



## supersizebbw

Age: 29

Location: United Kingdom

Profession: Postgrad student

Hobbies: movies, travelling, 

Likes: i love to laugh and love people who make me laugh

Dislikes: dishonesty, ignorance, haters

About me: bbw learning to love myself, i realize i'm not getting any younger and need to start LIVING and LOVING life.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello to all the new ladies
Enjoy yourselves here!


----------



## Qadira

Hi,

Age: 34

Location: Portland, OR

Profession: 10 years with Wells Fargo

Hobbies: Movies, time with friends, reading when I make time, writing poetry and my novel, singing, and relaxing at home.

Likes: universal acceptance. I'm still working on it. 

Dislikes: bureauocracy. I know it makes the world go round, but really?

About me: I'm learning that woman does not live by work alone. Fun is the hallmark of today.


----------



## Astarte

I might as well introduce myself here too. This seems such a wonderful place to find nice people with similar experiences. 

Age: 31

Location: Finland (northern Europe)

Profession: School assistant

Hobbies: Dancing, crafts and almost everything interesting I happen to get involved with (these things change rapidly, I'm not good in concentrating in one thing for very long)

Likes: Nature: trees, animals, plants, mushrooms, birds, seasons... Children, familylife. Rain, storms, snow. Chocolate and coffee! 

Dislikes: Intentional stupidity, selfishness, cruelty. Waking up early. Hot, sunny summerdays. Crowds.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Age: 30

Location: Carolinas

Profession: Healthcare

Hobbies: I volunteer a lot, try to take as many pictures as possible in my spare time, love to shop, watch sports, music, etc

Likes: anything fun, volunteerism, social justice advocacy, SPORTS, shopping, skee ball, etc

Dislikes: bandwagons, these new contact lenses I ordered last month, political sheep, my recent disorganization situation

About me: I was here once before but can't even remember my old name. I remember it being a very supportive place and I hope to find that again! I'm sort of in a total rebuilding effort right now after a family emergency last year. Looking forward to having a place to feel at home on the net.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Hi Ladies! <waves> Welcome aboard..This is a fun place..Come in and enjoy yourselves! As we say in Okla,pull up a chair and sit a spell..Check out the fiber thread,you will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BBW4Chattery said:


> Age: 30
> 
> Location: Carolinas
> 
> Profession: Healthcare
> 
> Hobbies: I volunteer a lot, try to take as many pictures as possible in my spare time, love to shop, watch sports, music, etc
> 
> Likes: anything fun, volunteerism, social justice advocacy, SPORTS, shopping, skee ball, etc
> 
> Dislikes: bandwagons, these new contact lenses I ordered last month, political sheep, my recent disorganization situation
> 
> About me: I was here once before but can't even remember my old name. I remember it being a very supportive place and I hope to find that again! I'm sort of in a total rebuilding effort right now after a family emergency last year. Looking forward to having a place to feel at home on the net.



If you like, check the "Events" forum for a Charlotte NC dinner meet up we're having this month


----------



## AuntHen

Age: 33

Location: FL

Profession: Insurance

Hobbies: Music & singing, writing, nature walking, reading (Jane Austen freak), watching BBC, foreign subtitled movies, learning to play guitar

Likes: music music music!!!

Dislikes: rudeness, arrogance/shallowness, not using a turn signal 

About me: I love to laugh and can be highly immature. I am very opinionated and somtimes put my foot in my mouth because of it :blush: I love the country life and miss snow and mountains


----------



## thatkassiegirl

Name: Kassie (thatkassiegirl)

Age: 18 (turning 19 Nov. 26)

Location: Tennessee 

Profession: I work with mentally challenged and disabled people, and I'm in school for right now majoring in Criminal Justice

Hobbies: Traveling, reading, hemp jewlery, and movies.

Likes: Weiner dogs, tall guys, big hands, Chinese food, Supernatural, rearranging my room, kitties, sweet kisses, cleaning, cute clothes, natural makeup, eye colors, candles, aggressivness, body modification, snugglin', Chevrolet, & weird music.

Dislikes: Close minded people, guys who don't admit they really want a fat chick deep down, pansy boys, immaturity, lack of common sense, & th efact that it's so f'n hard to find the right jeans. (short legs & a big ass don't mix)

About me: I currently work part time and go to school full time. I am very laid back, but blunt. I consider myself very open minded and a good listener. No one is perfect, and everyone is beautiful. I tell myself that everyday. I don't have many close friends, I trust few. I have nothing to hide, but I don't put it out for everyone to see. Ask me & I will answer honestly. Promise.  Hit me up.


----------



## Aust99

Name: Natalie

Age: 24 (25 next week :-/ )

Location: Perth, Australia

Profession: Teacher

Hobbies: painting and sculpture, music, spending time with my lovlies (friends)...

Likes: Music, art, traveling, the internet ;-), dinners with friends, boys... going to gigs, me.:happy:

Dislikes: small mindedness, shallow people, spam, spiders, people who hurt children, 

About me: I have been on dimensions for a few months, realised I hadn't posted in this thread. I am a teacher, I love my job. I traveled last year, lived in the UK and traveled through Europe on the school breaks (there were lots... yay UK school system). I am back in Aust for the time being, although those itchy feet mean I'm keen to travel some more. Very into music, it's my time for me... Have been enjoying my time on dimensions and look forward to interacting with you lovely people... :batting:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Welcome Ladies<waves>...I hope you enjoy the forum..It is a fun place to be!


----------



## Tau

Name: Nomonde

Age: 27

Location: Johannesburg, South Africa

Profession: PR consultant, copy writer, photographer

Hobbies: Reading, writing, movies, becoming obsessed with bloodsoaked sex drenched, melodramatic, hilarious television shows, animals, looking at fat girls, looking at hot boys, stalking said hot boys, sometimes kinda-maybe-sorta stalking the fat girls too, partying, bellydancing, dancing period.

Likes: Waterfalls, boys, music, trees, sugar, mud, chicken-bacon-pineapple pizza, water, slash fiction, boys making out, girls, dogs, wildlife, game walks, the sky, fast cars, old cars, Mr.Darcy, The Winchester brothers, Prince Nuada, veiny forearms, hip bones, thunderstorms, hair, lettuce, make up, high heels, cuddles, weird people, incense, ceremony and ritual, gold, red, necks, very dark skin, very fair skin.

Dislikes: People who are not true, Judgy MacJudges, suck ups, mean people, people who claim to tell it like it is but are just colosal bitches instead, boys who don't open doors or carry heavy stuff for me, slimy things (frogs and snails give me hysterics), flies (there's too fucking many in the summer), bad breath, spit, 9 to 5 soul sucking jobs, selfish, greedy politicians, eczema

About me: I'm still trying to find my way, still figuring me out. I'm very opinionted, I've been told I'm too forceful, I rein that in when I'm online though. I'm a drama queen, most everything is a production with me. I cannot stand being bored. I cry and laugh a lot - sometimes at the same time. I just want to do right by the love and life and time I've been given.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

*Name:* Selena (and if even one person says "Oh like the singer!" I swear... )

*Age:* 32

*Location:* Jersey City

*Profession:* Raising everyone else's kids. 

*Hobbies:* Web design, graphic design, coding (geek alert geek alert!), watching Dirty Dancing, music music music, writing when inspiration hits, baking..

*Likes:* My son's laugh. Hands down the greatest thing EVER. Things that come in second are my phone, Johnny Castle, ice cold Pepsi (in a can), tall cute white guys who wear glasses, Spring, the Holiday Season, making new friends, getting to know interesting people, chocolate in almost all of its forms, my pink denim jacket, falling asleep (or making love) to the sound of the rain, my bed, sleeping late on cold days... 

*Dislikes:* Judgmental assholes, sneakers, cats, pollen, summer, Sarah Palin and George Bush, being bored, haircuts, my bangs that won't grow out fast enough (never again!), getting hit on by pervy guys, ..

*About me:* Um.. isn't that all of it up there? Guess I'll just go random ~ Hm.. well I have a 9 yr old son and he's the greatest thing to ever happen to the world, imho =) I'm a single Mom and one of the few who doesn't screech "I'm a package deal!!" Ive lived in Jersey my whole life. I've been chubby my whole life, bigger some years, smaller others. Now I'm in-between. I'm an insomniac but when I do crash, I sleep GOOD. I've dated more men named Mike/Michael than anyone in the world (and I'd like to break this habit now because clearly it is not doing me any good). I listen to a HUGE variety of music - Disturbed, Creed, Jellyfish, The Bee Gees, Scissor Sisters, Otis Redding, a lot of disco and oldies. I get weak-kneed for men who are a bit chubby, cuddly, cute nerdy types, yet at the same time I'd give my right arm to lick the sweat off David Draiman or Scott Stapp :smitten:. I hardly ever cry but when I listen to Elvis' Are You Lonesome Tonight? I get teary eyed (no relation to any event in my life, just damn that song is sad!) I named my son after my favorite New Kid (as in On The Block). I wish I was an inch taller. I'm 5ft5 and 3/4ths and buying pants/jeans is a pain in the ass because the length is almost always off! I'm a "genius" according to my school records and I had to do time in the gifted school because of it (torture, hell on Earth, never subject your child to this pressure). I hate NY except for Madame Tussaud's and the Sanrio store. I hate crowds of strangers. I have 6 tattoos. 2 of them are Hello Kitty. 

Hm, yeah that's all for now, just whatever popped in my head.


----------



## Isa

DitzyBrunette said:


> *Name:* Selena (and if even one person says "Oh like the singer!" I swear... )



Down here in Tejas we still love her so you're in good company with that name! 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## iamaJenny

I posted this in the main board so I'll post it hear too.

*Name:* Ejiro(pronounced Edge-ugh-row)

*Location*: middle of nowhere, Georiga <*sigh*>

Age: 24 (which I don't understand considering that I was 12 yesterday so....)

*Likes:* the cold side of the pillow,British comedies, animals(the cute and furry ones, I'll tolerate the ugly ones but they don't get as much sympathy), chick flicks, laughing, music, astrology, empathetic people, children, introspection, open-mindedness, eccentric/abstract/random people.

*Dislikes:* Women who hate on other women.This is my number one pet peeve. I can not stand women who say things like "Girls are too catty, that's why I only hang out with guys". Maybe I have too many Women's Studies classes under my belt but in my eyes this is tantamount to being a traitor and as such your "Girl Club Membership" should be revoked. This kind of thinking makes absolutely no sense to me, especially coming from another female. Okay. Enough of my feminist ranting:happy: I also dislike(in no particular order):
rude people, narrow minded people, being late, the smell of vinegar, the taste of milk, 99.95% of all the rap music that my ears are unfortunate enough to hear(give or take a couple of artists), racists, homophobes, heterphobes....pretty much any type of phobe tends to annoy the bejesus out of me, and religious FANATICS.

*About me:* I am 5'6" and weigh 332 lbs. I have no clue if this makes me a BBW or a SSBBW....either way I'm in damn good company
I have been fat my entire life. I am actually really glad that I found this site seeing as to how I have spent the past 24 years of my existence feeling like a total freak due to my size. I am in college(psychology major, so clearly I have issues) and when I graduate i want go to Grad school for occupational therapy. I want to work with children with disabilities.

Anyhoo, this site is helping me a lot and strangely I feel sort of giddy about finding it. I have been lurking around dimensions for about a week and finally decided to introduce myself so...... HELLO!


----------



## olwen

Welcome to all the new ladies.


----------



## vcrgrrl

Name: April

Age: 30

Location: Kentucky

Profession: E-commerce

Hobbies: Reading, movies, and long, interesting conversations and debates. Also love to travel and would like to do so much more of it!

Likes: Back massages (a girl can dream right?), True Blood, Twilight Saga, Chinese, and staying busy. 

Dislikes: Judgemental people, inflation, and laundry. 

About me: I'm a single bbw and mom, still looking for Mr. Right.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Welcome to all of you ladies...Come join in,glad you are here!


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

Name: Katie

Age: 36

Location: Sydney, Australia

Profession: Project manager

Hobbies: Music - all sorts, cooking, esoteric subjects, the mind

Likes: Art, film, technology, great conversation, nice wine

Dislikes: Drivers who don't indicate, brussel sprouts, unkind people

About me: Tall, big, outgoing, hopefully slightly hilarious
__________________


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello to all you lovely ladies, new and not so new 
Katie, a welcome to another fellow Aussie!


----------



## Aust99

littlefairywren said:


> Hello to all you lovely ladies, new and not so new
> Katie, a welcome to another fellow Aussie!



Seems to be a growing group of us Aussies.... great to see:happy:


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

Thanks for the hello Kimberley and Aust!

Yes have noticed a few Aussie's around the boards...I haven;t found too much which is similar to Dimensions in Aus. There used to be a great yahoo group but it was hijacked by porn sites or something

Anyway hello


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Name: A.

Age: 32. People usually are surprised and assume much younger.

Location: Southern California (West L.A.)

Profession: I've been down so many paths and I've had my hands in so much but recently worked professionally as a designer/illustrator (Flash games/characters/virtual worlds) and will take freelance work these days when the opportunity is there. I've definitely been hit by the drooping economy. Currently, I am looking to further my skills as a pastry chef as I aspire to open my own pastry and dessert bakery. I am self-taught, love cooking and can whip up fabulous desserts and foods, but want a professional path.

"Hobbies": gaming, reading, writing, drawing, illustrating, arts and crafts, design/layout, cooking, baking, recipe development, casual games, console games, board games, word games, table games, rock collecting, rock hounding, collecting designer toys, making homemade beauty products, learning languages (dabbler at this point but would love to become an actual fluent polyglot some day), journaling, blogging, homemade medicines, home apothecary, natural therapies...

Likes: passion, music, art, "hidden" beauty, museums, galleries, acknowledging and discovering my "authentic self", going for long, scenic and vigorous walks, taking baths with candles and incense, travel/going new places, learning, collecting info/data especially obscure or weird (info junkie), meeting new people, nature, inner balance, gaining clarity and insight, sensuality, connecting with and celebrating my inner child, learning from others, inspiring and being inspired, distinctive jewelry, learning about cultures and societies, eating, trying new foods, exploring, kissing, hugging, laughing, smiling, taking time to myself, making others laugh, being made to think and making others think, water, toys, games, illustration...

Dislikes: bullying, mean-spiritedness, dishonesty, instability, willful ignorance, cattiness, racism, homophobia, sexism, dogmatic narrow-mindedness, animal cruelty, loud and obnoxious environments and people (I find it unsettling and jolting), celebrity obsession (just people at the end of the day...with ubiquity), sociopathic competitiveness, corporate greed...

About me: Hmmm...sometimes it's difficult to really put the right words or right amount of words into a section like this. Depending on my frame of mind, the answer will change or show a different side.

Very empathic, down-to-earth, passionate, introspective, hypersensitive/high sensory seeking (hybrid), curious-minded and expressive person. I can be intense to some. That's where my passion comes in and my romantic/poetic way of looking at things even though I can be analytical and logical to a fault (over-thinker). I enjoy meeting new people but at the same time I tend to be quite alone and solitary. The duality sometimes works and sometimes it doesn't. I constantly seek harmony in my life and the tools for learning how to dance with the inevitable winds of chaos that life often brings. I have a deep possession of wanderlust and would love to travel to many places to see and learn as much as I can. I know so little and seek to know much more than I do. That humbles me greatly. 

I'm learning more and more in life that simplifying life can make room for things, people and activities that are highly rewarding. I really seek to be in TOUCH with things. So materialism to an extreme degree has lost some of it's appeal to me recently...

OK...I think I've written too much already...lol That's another thing about me...I love to WRITE...and write...and write.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Name: A.
> 
> Age: 32. People usually are surprised and assume much younger.
> 
> Location: Southern California (West L.A.)



Hey there! Welcome! We're in the same hood. (I'm in Pasadena, but have lived all over L.A. and hang out in most parts of the city.) 

Come over to the Events board, we should have an LA area meetup again soon!


----------



## soleil3313

Name: Sarah

Age: Old enough to know better, young enough not to care

Location: Jersey 

Profession: AA and Grad Student

Hobbies: Grad school right now.....but other than that, traveling, reading, cooking, laughing........

Likes: days off, wine, sleep, being with friends, smiles, kindness, random humor in unexpected places, sarcasm...

Dislikes: ignorance, arrogance, seafood, easter bunnies....i know, weird....it's a thing.

About me: I know where I've been but I'm not really sure where I'm going.....it's an interesting ride though.  I love meeting new people, hate my job, and really need a vacation! :happy:


----------



## AnotherJessica

Name: Jessica

Age: 24

Location: Rochester, NY

Profession: Currently looking for a new job

Hobbies: I'm probably a pretty boring person by most people's standards. I like to watch movies, go out to restaurants, cook, eat, go for drives, browse books at Barnes & Noble, surf the internet. I visit dimensions at least once a day. 

Likes: Sleeping, psychology, painting, music, movies, good food, kittens, Rocketdogs, flip flops, hugs, being a night owl and my bed. I'm currently obsessed with The Office and Dexter. I love reading about abnormal and clinical psychology. 

Dislikes: Wet pants when it rains, car repairs, traffic, crowds, when friends move away, gigantic sneaky spiders and I could just go on and on! 

About me: I have a big butt and I'm proud of it! I studied psychology and drug abuse counseling in college. I'm now in the process of trying to figure out which direction I want to go in with my career. I'd like to get to know the people here on dimensions but I'm shy and I tend do more observing than actual interaction.


----------



## Punkin1024

Welcome, Jessica! Another night owl here. Dimensions is a wonderful mixture of very interesting people. I know you'll fit right in and don't be shy...jump right in. I'm kinda boring too. Well, most people would be bored to tears with what I find fun and interesting. I love being at home just puttering around on the internet, fussing over my hair and makeup, and being a homebody at heart. I do work outside the home at a bank, but I'm on vacation this week. So far, I've spent about 60% of it right here on the computer. Anywho, welcome and have fun!


----------



## calauria

I'm lazy so I copied and pasted my intro from another thread. 

Location: (For now) Alabama attending University (Hometown) Miami, FL
Gender: Female
Orientation: Bisexual
Interests: Spending time with my lil ones, singing, dancing/going to clubs, listening to music, reading, writing, drawing/painting, going to the beach, shopping, movies, travel, meeting interesting people, learning different languages and cultures, sex, swimming, going for walks in nice weather in a nice environment, laughing, clowning, talking nonsense as well as having deep intellectual conversations...amongst other things..i have a lot of interests...

More about yourself: i'm a single mom of 2 gifted autistic children, i'm a college student working rceiving my BSW in Socail Work, i sing, draw, paint, write poems/songs. i have a very goofy sense of humor. i laugh a lot, even when nothing is funny, makes no sense...i'm just goofy...but i can have my serious moments...i'm bisexual i'm attracted to ultra feminine, girly girlyi luv various types of music, such as latin (merengue and salsa) reggaton, reggae, r&b, jazz, hip hop, rock, pop, goth/alternative, freestyle, classical....basically anything i think sounds good.


----------



## Oona

Name: Corie

Age: 24

Location: San Diego, CA

Profession: Student/Starbucks Supervisor/Soon to be Mom

Hobbies: Reading.. a LOT

Likes: Eating, reading, chatting

Dislikes: Boring things... lol

About me: A 24 year old soon to be first time mom- who is getting divorced. I work at Starbucks- its not as great as it sounds. Life is what happens when you make other plans..


----------



## calauria

Oona said:


> Name: Corie
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Location: San Diego, CA
> 
> Profession: Student/Starbucks Supervisor/Soon to be Mom
> 
> Hobbies: Reading.. a LOT
> 
> Likes: Eating, reading, chatting
> 
> Dislikes: Boring things... lol
> 
> About me: A 24 year old soon to be first time mom- who is getting divorced. I work at Starbucks- its not as great as it sounds. Life is what happens when you make other plans..



I have a friend who is one of the managers at a starbucks, she saids they are EVIL...lol


----------



## Eshadowgirl

*Age:* 32(birthdate:Jan. 7)

*Location:* Duluth,MN/Superior,WI

*Orientation:* Straight

*Profession*: Medical claims adjuster/processor(fulltime telecommuter) and Hotel night auditor front desk(parttime). 
The parttime job enables me to get ahead financially, and i get great room discounts for Marriott brand hotels 

I have an Associates Degree in Business management.

*Hobbies:* Cooking, bbqing, camping & fishing, music & movies, books& card games...just too many things. 

*Likes*: My darling baby niece, My doggies,My computers, music. 
Have drinks with friends both new and old, watching a favorite movie for the 3rd time, discovering a new song I love, Singing in the shower, singing while i drive, road trips to nowhere. Just too many likes 

*Dislikes*: Drama, backstabbers, hater,liars, cheaters, people that are selfish & only think of themselves. 

*About me*:
Im a 5ft4in, bbw, living and working in the northern MN/WI area. Im single, live with my roommate/sister in a cute little house. I have 2 dogs, love animals and kids. I am strong minded, independent and work hard. 
I enjoy relaxing, cooking up new and (gasp)healthy foods. 
Being single, i am looking and seeking my soulmate and partner in crime. Being 32, it seems the window of hope gets a bit smaller....Maybe its just me.


----------



## littlefairywren

I love seeing all the new faces! Welcome to Dims ladies


----------



## Oona

calauria said:


> I have a friend who is one of the managers at a starbucks, she saids they are EVIL...lol



Totally an understatement... I cant wait to find another job! lol


----------



## rainyday

I haven't caught up in this thread for a while. Welcome to everyone new. Enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A hearty "Welcome Aboard" to the latest crop of new members! 

Happy Belated Birthday Eshadowgirl!


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*Name: Chelle or Michelle if your pissed at me 

Location: Approx 4 hours east of Melbourne, Australia.

Profession: I work in childcare through the week & on the weekends I work in disability.

Likes: Chocolate, Tattoos, Movies, My furry family....

Dislikes: Beans, Paris Hilton, Small Minded people.

About me: I'm 35, I'm the happiest I have been in a looong time. Still have a long way to go. I'm very grateful for the people in my life, even the ones who have hurt me. They have helped me learn alot about myself.*


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya Chelle, good to have you on the BBW board!

Good to see you have your priorities right too btw, chocolate should always come first on a list of likes


----------



## PhatChk

Name: Phatchk aka Jossie

Age: 30

Location: Jersey

Profession: Student at the moment

Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Art, intewebs, anime, manga and anything geeky

Likes:Food!, Drinks, video games, books, books, movies, music, and funny stuff lol

Dislikes: rudness, dishonesty, and people that just dont care for others feelings

About me: SSBBW, studying to become an ESL teacher, I will like to live in Japan one day, and single. lol


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*Thank you  Chocolate is better than sex. OK I lie, but I'm sure you get the drift LOL*




littlefairywren said:


> Hiya Chelle, good to have you on the BBW board!
> 
> Good to see you have your priorities right too btw, chocolate should always come first on a list of likes


----------



## nettie

Name: Nettie

Age: 49

Location: Minnesota

Profession: Therapist

Hobbies: So many ... reading, music, the arts, college basketball, working out at the gym, ogling geeky/nerdy men, the internets, dancing around my house, photography, working on my house, ogling geek... oh, you get the idea....

Likes: my job, coffee, whispered conversations over coffee, good wine in front of a fireplace, intelligent people, well-lit Christmas trees, everyday superheroes, candlelight, Metropolitan Opera Live in my local cinema, the neighbors who keep my driveway shoveled for me

Dislikes: narrow-mindedness, violent and sexually degrading rap lyrics, people at work who refuse to clean up after themselves, limp celery

About me: independent, content, romantic, intelligent, adventurous, horribly smart-assed


----------



## Aust99

Welcome ladies... great to see new people.


----------



## lipmixgirl

*Name:* aris

*Age:* 33

*Location:* Manhattan, NYC

*Profession:* Director of Management (what does that really mean anyway?), rad fattie, mayor of fatopia

*Hobbies:* karaoke, makeup artistry, travel, yiddish, visual and performing arts, crafting, teaching sex-ed, exploring manhattan, intellectual conversation, collecting sanrio

*Likes:* love, peace, intelligence, harmony, unity, maturity, fat pride

*Dislikes:* people who are NOT NICE.

*About me:* i am just damn cool... the big apple in the big apple... the mayor of fatopia... i am vivacious, cute, outgoing, confident, tenacious, intelligent, creative, forthright,realist, down to earth, bold, over the top, civic minded, liberal, unpredictable, worldly, well traveled, well read, well educated, hysterical, multifaceted, witty, mischievous, cynical, street smart, people smart, sweet, easy going, loquacious, animated, and expressive... i'll tell you everything you want to know and a few things you don't....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*Curtsies to the Mayor* :bow: :happy:


----------



## RedVelvet

Name : Red Velvet...also known as "RV" and "Arvee", "Arv", etc..



Age: 41 (thank goodness this shocks people )

Location: Fingerlakes Region of Upstate/Western NY, by way of the UK and Los Angeles....an Angeleno at heart, really.

Profession: Jewelry and Clothing designer

Hobbies: Reading, Art, Philosophy, Film, Painting, Hiking

Likes: Cooking, nesting, throwing dinner parties, seasons, the ocean, sushi, Gabriel Byrne, comics, Superman, Men Who Look Like Superman, love, kinky sex, and martinis (not in that order.)

Dislikes: Right wing conservatives, Fundamentalists of any stripe.

About me: Alarmingly beautiful, smart, kind...really..I could go on and on, but I don't want to intimidate anyone. Also, I am entirely full of shite.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

*Name*: Denise
*Age*: 29
*Location*: Central Ohio
*Profession*: Customer Care Rep./Student
*Music*: Blues, Classic Rock, Hard Rock, Metal, R&B, Hip Hop, Classical
*Likes*: Camping, Cookouts, Concerts, Dance, Equal Rights, Facials, Faeries, Family, Fantasy, Flip Flops, Friends, Ghosts, Greek Mythology, Horror, Irish Men, Kissing, Massage, Movies, Movie/Music Trivia, mp3, Muscle Cars, Music, Nature, Ohio, Ohio State Football, Pedicures, Perfume, Philosophy, Photography, Psychology, Quotes, Randomness, Reading, Singing, Softball, Spirituality, Swimming, Tattoos, Tennis Shoes, Theatre, Thunderstorms, UFC, Volleyball, Whiskey, Whole in the Wall Bars, Wine, Writing, World Strongest Men Competitions
*Dislikes*: Fakeness, Techno Music, Snow, the word "Panties"
*About me*: Within the last year or so is when I have really come to love and enjoy being a BBW. It truly is a freeing experience for me to love myself completely. I am an intelligent, funny, sometimes smart-mouthy, somewhat sarcastic, loving, caring, BEAUTIFUL WOMAN! And I am excited to become a part of this community.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Welcome, Denise! We're happy to have you. I look forward to your future posts!


----------



## Qadira

Age: 34

Location: Pacific Northwest

Profession: Phone customer service

Hobbies: I like to read and have recently started writing again. I like movies and spending time with friends although I don't know if that's a hobby.

Likes: laughter, gothic art (I think it's pretty no matter what my friends say), pumpkin cheesecake okay almost any cheesecake, Dexter, True Blood, and Survivor.

Dislikes: Physical humor and pranks (I just don't think that stuff is funny) red lights when all I want to do is get there, and people who complain about the rain. If you don't like the rain why do you live in the valley?

About me: What can I say really? I'm funny and can walk a little on the wild side. I am soft hearted until given a reason to be otherwise, and I am beautiful because the mirror tells me so.


----------



## CastingPearls

Name: CastingPearls 

Age: 40-ish

Location: Northeastern PA

Profession: I design artificial hairballs for ceramic cats.

Latest favorite quote: Courage is tiny bits of fear all glued together.

Likes: Mercy, Grace, Forgiveness, Kindness, Redemption, Family, Old AND new friends, Old flames & long kisses, GOOD hotels with STURDY king-size beds, My heritage AND my country, Big fluffy pillows, Penny candy AND Godiva, Perugina & Lindt, Hello Kitty, Snitty kitties & Drooling dogs, Creativity, Reading til I can't see, Rainstorms, Cheap wine & foo-foo drinks, Sports bars AND five-star dining, Hot coffee, biscotti & pignoli cookies, Pastry, Italian home-cooking, Sushi, Chinese food, Happy Meals WITH the toy, Sweet tea, Big rings, Earrings, Gadgets, gizmos & toys, Eddie Izzard, Wasabi anything, Dirty Sapphire martinis. Xanax, Political incorrectness & Laughing til I cry or something comes out of my nose.

Dislikes: Being taken for granted. Being pigeon-holed into categories because of my values & beliefs, Religiosity as a substitute for spirituality, Spirituality without Jesus, Pettiness, being told for the upteenth time that I was 'the one that got away', Phoniness & Lazy bad grammar (winging it is okay).

I'm very shy. Its difficult for me to make friends & I NEVER voice my opinions about ANYTHING. I'm VERY dignified & refined. Never laugh out loud or talk with food in my mouth. I'm a simple plain boring girl and prefer to be unobstrusive and blend in. Really. HA!!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Very interesting folk here! (hope I represented) This is such a cool place to be!


----------



## phillyrn1956

Name: Beth :happy:

Age: 53 

Location: Phila, Pa. Looking for new freinds. 
Any suggestions for groups or activities?

Profession: Nurse / Educator 

Hobbies: Water, dancing, music, movies, talking, meeting new people

Likes: fun, travel, taking pictures, animals, life

Dislikes: negative attitudes, complainers 

About me: I enjoy and honor all living things, I am blessed and thankful for all I have. Life is an adventure, so get on and hang on.........


----------



## gobettiepurple

Name: *You can call me Bettie for now . . . *
Age: *25*
Location: *Walnut, CA*
Profession: *Studying to become a teacher*
Music: *Classic Rock, my favorite Band of all time is Queen "Fat bottom girls you make the rockin' world go 'round"!*
Likes: *Reading, swimming, hiking, pizza, the color purple [not the band, the color, lol], and trying to read people's minds . . . *
Dislikes: *"People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the dutch"*
About me: *I have always been pleasantly plump, but I've noticed in the last couple of years and the last 80 pounds that I'm not necessarily insecure about myself - I love me, but I am insecure about other people's perception. I have so many things to share in BBW forum, I am so excited to have other women that I can identify with!*


----------



## Aust99

Welcome welcome welcome ladies


----------



## LovelyLiz

gobettiepurple said:


> Name: *You can call me Bettie for now . . . *
> Age: *25*
> Location: *Walnut, CA*
> Profession: *Studying to become a teacher*
> Music: *Classic Rock, my favorite Band of all time is Queen "Fat bottom girls you make the rockin' world go 'round"!*
> Likes: *Reading, swimming, hiking, pizza, the color purple [not the band, the color, lol], and trying to read people's minds . . . *
> Dislikes: *"People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the dutch"*
> About me: *I have always been pleasantly plump, but I've noticed in the last couple of years and the last 80 pounds that I'm not necessarily insecure about myself - I love me, but I am insecure about other people's perception. I have so many things to share in BBW forum, I am so excited to have other women that I can identify with!*



Welcome, Bettie! And you're a lovely SoCal lady! Check out the Events Thread - West, and hopefully we can have a get together sometime in the next couple months.

Welcome to all the newbies. Look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome Beth and Bettie! Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## gobettiepurple

*Thanks Mcbeth! Where in LA are you? how exciting! lol!*


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Name: Angie K
Age: 19
Location: Austin, TX
Profession: Student, Webmodel, PhoneSexGirl

Music: Rock, instrumental, techno, occasional pop song
Likes: Reading, writing, mathematics, manga, other assorted nerdstuff, kink, fetish, facesitting, gaining, baking, food science, yoga, bellydancing (yes, I've had lessons for two years,) having fun with friends, exploring life as a Super-Sizer!!!!, etc.
Dislikes: I have very few, actually. I don't particularly care for cigarettes.
About me: I'm just over 400lbs, I'm a senior working towards a degree in Natural Science, and I just turned 19!! I'm bisexual, and I love the big ladies too!! I'm totally a FFA as well as being a BBW. I've always been a large and lovely girl, and I love showing off all of my curves! I have so much fun spending time with my big friends and having a blast with the different guys I meet!!! 

View attachment schoolgirlangie.jpg


View attachment bigtitssilkwrap.JPG


----------



## isamarie69

Name: Isa (eye-za)

Age: 40 (lol and i guess i look 40)

Location: so cal

Hobbies: Gambling, Collecting Beatle and Lucy items, Purses, Shoes, And sunglasses

Likes: Music, Live shows, games, very competative, Going out with friends, overall causing trouble, good conversations.

Dislikes: Men in sandals lol lame i know but it really turns me off. 

About me: I grew up in Pasadena and temple city, but also lived in other states, Theres no where like cali. I love most genres of music, Mostly 60's Punk and Alt. I love my cats though im alergic i can not see life with out them. Im very social and love making new friends. When we meet i instantly take you as my friend unless you choose not to be.


----------



## KittyKitten

Name: Happyface83

Age: 26 (people say I look 20)

Location: NC

Profession: Research Assistant, full-time student for an education license

Hobbies: reading, hanging with my boyfriend and friends, singing (mezzo- soprano), dancing, web surfing. 

Likes: Real people who don't sugarcoat and genuinely sweet people (no fakers), men who are confident and macho with others but soft and sensitive with me, music especially old school music (none of that silly Lil Wayne shit), reading about history, napping, Haagan daaz, Papa Johns.


Dislikes: Guys on message boards who get huffy with you because you don't kiss and flatter their ass like most other women, drivers who cut me off without a signal, tailgaters, slow drivers, hypocrites, racists, misogynists, unreliable people, Aries people (yup, I said it), people who love to belittle others, people who are both ignorant AND arrogant, people who make you feel inferior even though you know more than them, and stuck up people. 

About me: I'm opinionated and can get passionate at times. I'm your typical Cancer chick who loves hard but hates hard when done wrong.


----------



## littlefairywren

A hearty welcome to our newest ladies!

My name is Kimberly, and I happen to be an Aries lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Elaine and textbook Taurus/Aries rising


----------



## kristineirl

Name: Kristine 

Age: 21

Location: Long Beach, CA 

Hobbies: I'm pretty sure I don't have any hobbies, which is sad, all I know is that I draw little comics and write in notebooks I've had for years. 

Likes: mint chocolate chip ice cream, dancing when no one's looking, breaking out of my shy shell when i first meet someone, finding out that a shirt comes in my size, being short

Dislikes: the random people i encounter at buffets giving me the look, wondering how long my pants will live for, crickets

About me: I'm the girl who had more guy friends than girl friends, and i'm thinking it's time for a change.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Welcome, Kristine! 

Always great to have another SoCal BBW around here.  Check out the Events thread - West and come hang out with us sometime!


----------



## chubsmuggler

Name: Cara
Age: 18
Location: Florida
Profession: Student
Likes: Drawing, sports, movies, and being social
Dislikes: Overly religious people, drama, and pessimists
About me: I am looking for fun people to chat with. I am not really a gainer, BBW, or anything. I am just a chubby girl who is happy with herself and her weight whether it falls to 215 or jumps to 230. It is currently 223. XP I also like bigger men. <3


----------



## Lamia

Name: Diann

Age: 40 but I read at a 50 year level

Location: Illinois

Profession: Call Center Zombie

Hobbies: Gaming, Art, Animals and Insects, Puzzles, Music, Movies and TV. 

Likes: I like stuff that melts

Dislikes: I hate stuff that won't melt. 

About me: I'm a very even tempered person. I don't like drama or being around people who create it. I love my boyfriend. We've been together for almost 11 years. We're engaged the day is set for 11/11/2011.  We lead a very quiet life. Sleep, Eat, Cuddle, and Computer that's about the extent of our lives.


----------



## Micara

Name: Michele

Age: I'll never tell.  > 20; < 40.

Location: Central Illinois, around the Springfield area.

Hobbies: shopping, photography, reading, writing, video games, comic books, anything nerdy.

Likes: fashion, sci-fi, horror movies, Harry Potter, the French Impressionists, going to art museums, playing Nancy Drew computer games, gambling, Diet Dr Pepper, traveling, and the beach.

Dislikes: people who think they're so clever; people who are constantly bitching and negative; weddings; Cars with Loud Bass blasting; People who misspell common words; Sweating; Calling people on the phone; close-minded people; Camping; People who talk in movie theaters; all insects; Crowds; Celebrities who tell me how to think or feel about world issues; Cigarette smoke; the sound of someone coughing.

About me: I have a 12-year-old daughter named Meg, who is opposite of me in every way; I do accounting at a newspaper; I'm dating Eric (Weirdo890) and we are meeting in Seattle in 42 days! I have an explosive and fiery personality, but am usually bubbly and upbeat. I am very short (5'1"-ish).


----------



## cute&curly

Name: Kathy 
Age: 29 (not lying yet)
Location: Where the mosquitos reign supreme until the snow starts again
Profession: Extra Special Office Girl
Hobbies: Gardening, knitting, watching hockey, painting my toes, making fun of my horoscope.
Likes: loud music from the 60's and 70's, driving to goofy places, my small boobs, big squishy pillows, flip flops, oohhh...and coffee.
Dislikes: Silly people who cut me off in traffic, being lied to, having to be a grown up all the time.
About me: Just a nice girl looking for her place in this big world.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Guess I never posted in here, lol.

Name: Amanda

Age: 20

Location: Ottawa area, Ontario, Canada.

Profession: Professional high school dropout / Live-in caregiver

Hobbies: Anything artsy

Likes: Artsy stuff, tattoos, piercings, music, lotsa stuff from the gay community, performing in drag shows, pretty boys with tattoos and/or piercings.

Dislikes: Muscular guys, hot temps, people who are intolerant of "'different" people

About me: I'm a big and beautiful young adult but I'm hoping to lost a bit of weight. Of course, I want to always remain a BBW, but still want to lose like 2 dress sizes. I've been through many hard knocks because of not accepting who I am and it's about time I do. But yay for coming to terms with it!!


----------



## spiritangel

Name: Amanda (means worthy of love)
Age: 35 dont see the point in lying about age after all its just a number not a state of mind
Location: Nowra but want to move just no idea where yet
Professionyschic/teddy bear Artist/student so hopefully will be adding freelance journalist here sometime later this year.
Hobbies: Scrapbooking, reading, making artistbears, small bags and things with feathers and other such crafts, knitting(basic very basic) cross stitch, reading, writing poetry and song lyrics,
Likes: A good book, chocolate, a good bargain, hanging out with my nieces playing wii games, games both computer/console and board and card games, good conversation, and other such things am sure there are a ton of things I like I just dont want to spend all day typing this, oh and comedy I love to laugh 
Dislikes: intolerance, racism, rudeness, arrogance, meanness, bitchiness, backstabbing, he said she said crap and other narky crappy type behaviours.
About me: I am who I am, not everyone is gonna like me and thats ok, I would rather have one true friend than a million fair weather ones. I love who I am, I love being me and I love life


----------



## Punkin1024

Welcome to: Cara, Diann, Michele, Kathy, Amanda and Amanda! Have fun, make friends and post lots!


----------



## PewterBunny

*Name:* PewterBunny...Computer Bunny for long

*Age:* 44 But people never guess that high...its always in the mid 30's :batting:

*Location:* London, Ontario, Canada (some people think I'm in the UK)

*Profession:* Police Dispatcher/911 calltaker (Like the US version of State Trooper)

*Hobbies:* Make my own jewelry, reading, computer games, electronic gadgets, music

*Likes:* Pizza! The color purple, :eat2: Cooking...baking...entertaining...making things for other people....(saving some for myself) or taking home the leftovers in the container I brought in in, heehee, Chatting with my friends, sometimes over the phone, but I much prefer in person, my Cat...animals in general. Laughter, more laughter, CSI, Criminal Minds, The History and Civilization channels, Camping (OK cottaging is more comfortable but I do both), and the beach. Movies at the theater, and Drive-Ins, Cars, Cars and more Cars...Cruise nights, Car shows, I used to have a 73 charger but no mechanic ? LOL Painted nails and toes

*Dislikes:* Not being able to find someone that likes me for me...not just cause I'm fat. I'd love a Wonderful FA :bow:somewhere close so I could be with them lots, I love to give gifts to my man as well as receive them and like to show my affection in more ways than one. That being said I get taken advantage of...  And it's probably my own fault.

*About me:* A love to laugh kind of person, excellent sense of humor :: with a very soft heart and wears it on her sleeve sometimes to her own detriment :doh:


----------



## PewterBunny

Dunno why my pic didn't get posted... 

View attachment blackonesmall.jpeg


----------



## KatieKat

Name: Katie
Age: 24
Location: Near Dayton,OH
profession: Soon to be RN
Hobbies: reading, cooking and being sassy
Likes: Chai Latte's, cuddleing, stimulating conversation, sarcasm, and smiling
Dislikes: judgemental people and drama


----------



## thirtiesgirl

This is a cross-post from the main boards, but I'm always happy to re-introduce myself again.  (Ye gods, I used an emoticon. Kill me now.)

Name: thirtiesgirl (I like the style and decor of the 1920s and '30s)
Age: 41
Location: Los Angeles
Profession: school counselor
Music: morose indie pop music from the '80s & '90s; some alt-country/folk; some eletronic music
Likes: music; indie film; crime noir; sci-fi; Victorian lit; size activism; the 1930s; mod '60s; post-punk early '80s; boys with guitars, glasses, samplers, and too many Stereolab CDs...
Dislikes: intolerance; unawareness of how one's actions affect others; devaluing education
About me: I'm glad to have found this forum. I've been looking for a place where fat people can have intelligent, thought-provoking conversations about size acceptance and body politics _and_ have some fun. I've checked out a couple of other fat forums in recent weeks and mostly found that most members, while fat, consider the idea of size acceptance "too militant" and not for them. It's disappointing, which is why I'm glad to have found this forum.

I'm a size activist (well, I usually say "fat activist," using the FA abbreviation, but I'll have to get used to writing "size activist" on this forum, since FA means something else around here, heh). I'm a member of the Fatshionista community on Livejournal, where fat people can post pics of themselves in outfits that express their personal style, get advice on shopping and style, and commiserate about the lack of plus sizes available at brick-and-mortar stores. Three of my favorite women in the world are size activist bloggers Lesley Kinzel at Fatshionista! (she's also a mod of the LJ Fatshionista community), Kate Harding at Shapely Prose, and Marianne Kirby at The Rotund.

All seriousness aside, though, I love talking about fatshion, personal style, fat people in the media, music, movies, food, sex, pop culture, etc., and I look forward to joining the fun conversations on this forum. I also (obviously) like to write _way_ too much, and as you can probably tell, I like semi-colons and parenthetical expressions.

picture: Me~







Me again~






Also me~


----------



## Punkin1024

Welcome PewterBunny, KatieKat and thirtiesgirl! Nice to see more ladies join in the forum.


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

My name is Amy, I'm 23 and I'm from Yorkshire, England. I'm new to the BBW/BHM community - think I'm a SSBBW - I'm definately odd, probably insane, possibly dangerous and am currently studenting in Nottinghamshire.

Loves: rock music, working with animals, swimming, drawing, reading, good or odd films/old british sitcoms, wide open spaces, rain and sweeties.

Hates: people with no sense of humour, small yappy dogs, bullying, most dance/rap music, insincerity and brussel sprouts.


----------



## Punkin1024

Welcome, Amy! Anyone that loves animals and old British sitcoms gets my attention!


----------



## Britty

Name: Britty

Age: 26

Location: Tennessee (for now)

Profession: Customer Service/Freelance Writer

Hobbies: Domestic Goddess-ship, Texting, Decorating

Likes: Movie Quoters, Picnics at the fountain (in the fountain, rather), Men, Necklaces, Ball Point Pens, Vinyl Records, Seeing my name in print

Dislikes: My feet, Hot Weather

About me: I am super clumsy, I am an aspiring stand up comic, I frequently scare strangers with the volume of my voice, music is my religion and I'm so excited to have found Dims!


----------



## curveyme

Name: Lisa (when I get to know you, I'll clue you in on the /real/ spelling)

Age: 40ish

Location: NE Texas

Profession: Grad Student; web content writer; photographer

Hobbies: News junkie; Reading (mostly non-fiction); Learning about new cultures and languages

Likes: Slightly nerdy, academic people with good senses of humor; people who enjoy life and food/drink; Helping others; Teaching children; Ethnic foods, especially Indian and TexMex; Rain on a tin roof; Having a fan running when I sleep; SWIMMING! 

Dislikes: People who suck the joy out of life; People who can't see beyond my fat; Racial prejudice.

About me: I've been around Dims since the spring of '07 and truly found my BBW-self here (thank you!). I'm both a social butterfly and a quiet snuggler, depending on my mood. I'm addicted to learning - I'll watch about anything on the History or Discovery Channel. I really want to spend more time studying and doing BBW "boudoir" photography.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Name: Tiffany

Age: 26

Location: Kentucky

Profession: Nanny

Hobbies: Going to concerts, reading books, listening to & singing music as much as possible, baking, hanging out with friends, watching movies(mostly dramas & rom coms), hanging out with my nephew and watching dinosaur train lol

Likes: Stand Up Comedy, Italian Food, Party Planning, Snuggling on a rainy day, My Name is Earl, Black Friday, Making Mix Cd's, Making People Laugh, Tattoos & Piercings, Iced French Vanilla Coffee.

Dislikes: Smells that bother my allergies, Snow & Ice, People who can never be serious, Being Scared, and I can't think of anything else right now 

About Me: I am a tall, pear shaped SSBB goddess(my name means appearence of a god/goddess lol) 
I am finally learning to love myself as I am, I still have many things I want to work on but they do not define me like they use to.
I am a music loving, movie quoting, non smoker(as of 8 weeks ago YAY!)
I have an infinite love for big guys with shaved heads who are covered in tattoos 
I have a tender heart that I wear on my sleeve, which often causes me pain but that is who I am.

I am so glad to have found this site/forum and can't wait to get to know everybody! 

<3


----------



## LovelyLiz

TwilightStarr said:


> Name: Tiffany



Hi Tiffany! Welcome.  Hope you find your place here. 

I'll be traveling to your fine state in October for a wedding. Looking forward to experiencing fall!


----------



## TwilightStarr

mcbeth said:


> Hi Tiffany! Welcome.  Hope you find your place here.
> 
> I'll be traveling to your fine state in October for a wedding. Looking forward to experiencing fall!




Thanks so much for the welcome, I have a very good feeling I will find my place here.

As a good friend of mine once wrote in one of his song "The fall in Kentucky is hopelessly lovely"

The changing of leaves is one of the most beautiful things to witness in this state.


----------



## mermaid8

i'm 28 yrs old, i was born and raised in brooklyn, new york and live with my parents (yuck lol). i've always been a big person and my family with the exception of my father are thin very thin. 

currently, i am a graduate student getting my master's degree in secondary social studies education and someday i would love to teach middle school history. as for now, i have two yrs left of school and in september i will be starting the second part of my teaching internship. the first time it was at a public high school and this time it will be at a public middle school. hopefully this time will go alot better than the last time, oh god i was so nervous and insecure the first time. 

i got my b.s. in social studies from st. francis college of nyc and spent my childhood going to catholic school; i went to an all girls catholic high school. as far as my family goes, i am the middle of three sisters (my older sister is 30, lawyer, married with kids and younger sister is 23, hostess, married with kids) and i come from a large, loud, talkative italian familly..hehehe.

my hobbies: astrology(studied it since i was 13), cooking (love to experiment with different cuisines), reading (i have over 100 books currently), writing poetry (been doing it since i was 11), watching yankees baseball (fan since i was 10, my grandfather got me into it), and running (i used to do this one, have to get back into it though). but honestly i really like to do just about most things like listen to music, dance, go to concerts or walks on the beach..etc. also, there isn't any specific food i hate either and i'm not picky, i love love asian food.

so, hope i didn't bore you and if there is anything else you would like to know just ask, i'm an open book and very honest. 

View attachment n73601057_30287076_217.jpg


----------



## NJDoll

Name: Erica

Age: 23

Location: New Jersey 

Profession: Teacher 

Hobbies: I jog (Yes, I am a BBW and I jog. Weird right?) 

Likes: Penn State Football, Straightening my hair, mani/pedis, spending time with the people who mean the most to me. 

Dislikes: Judgmental people 

About Me: Hey guys! Well let's see.. I am in my first year as a teacher, I really enjoy it. I am currently in school for a Master's in Secondary Education and receiving a certification in Special Education. My long term goal is to become a LDTC (Learning Disability Teacher Consultant) I'm Italian, a very typical one at that. I talk all day long and I am really enjoying my time on Dims. You all are such beautiful people.


----------



## Tau

Welcome Erica 



NJDoll said:


> Name: Erica
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: New Jersey
> 
> Profession: Teacher
> 
> Hobbies: I jog (Yes, I am a BBW and I jog. Weird right?)
> 
> Likes: Penn State Football, Straightening my hair, mani/pedis, spending time with the people who mean the most to me.
> 
> Dislikes: Judgmental people
> 
> About Me: Hey guys! Well let's see.. I am in my first year as a teacher, I really enjoy it. I am currently in school for a Master's in Secondary Education and receiving a certification in Special Education. My long term goal is to become a LDTC (Learning Disability Teacher Consultant) I'm Italian, a very typical one at that. I talk all day long and I am really enjoying my time on Dims. You all are such beautiful people.


----------



## NJDoll

Tau said:


> Welcome Erica



Thank you so much


----------



## Punkin1024

NJDoll said:


> Name: Erica
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: New Jersey
> 
> Profession: Teacher
> 
> Hobbies: I jog (Yes, I am a BBW and I jog. Weird right?)
> 
> Likes: Penn State Football, Straightening my hair, mani/pedis, spending time with the people who mean the most to me.
> 
> Dislikes: Judgmental people
> 
> About Me: Hey guys! Well let's see.. I am in my first year as a teacher, I really enjoy it. I am currently in school for a Master's in Secondary Education and receiving a certification in Special Education. My long term goal is to become a LDTC (Learning Disability Teacher Consultant) I'm Italian, a very typical one at that. I talk all day long and I am really enjoying my time on Dims. You all are such beautiful people.



Welcome to the BBW Forum! Post often!


----------



## Roundie

Name: Roundie (one of my boyfriend's many nicknames for me :wubu

Age: 22

Location: Long Island

Profession: Nothing at the moment. Need to consult some doctors about what I can/can't do (non-weight-related medical condition). I used to have a very flexible job in a genetics lab at my school (had to stop working there when I graduated).

Hobbies: I like to poke around online, dabble in video games, go out to movies/shop/eat with my boyfriend.

Likes: Harry Potter, rabbits, designer handbags, butterflies (I raise them from egg to butterfly sometimes. It's super cool), science (bio degree), Lady Gaga, Eminem, Weezer, Taylor Swift, eyeshadow, wandering around organic grocery stores marveling at the strange foodstuffs, pumpkins, Christmas, cool weather, showering, nice soaps and lotions, peasant skirts, peasant shirts, being pale, non-creepy FAs, fellow BBWs

Dislikes: Republicans, stupid/willfully ignorant people, homophobia, raw tomatoes, cilantro, water chestnuts, germs, driving, drunk people, people who exhibit irrational fear/hate/rage towards fat people, flaky people, tanning, creepy FAs

About me: 

~I've always been a big girl, and it never really bothered me
~I have a total baby face and look young for my age. I have been accused of stealing a credit card because I didn't look old enough to have one 
~The littlest thing can make my day...or bum me out
~I'm kind of shy until I get to know people, but I can be really outgoing around people I like
~I have to wear glasses, and I actually love it. Contacts freak me out.
~I have been with my boyfriend for over 3 years, and I hope to get engaged soon. We're each other's first (and only) kiss, relationship, etc. He's an FA.


----------



## spacedcowgirl

I'll just go ahead and repost from the main board introduction thread--hope that is OK.

Name: Jen
Age: 34
Location: USA
Profession: Engineer
Music: Pixies/Frank Black, They Might Be Giants, Sufjan Stevens, Ani Difranco, Death Cab for Cutie, The Shins... I should just save time and say everything someone born in 1976 would logically be expected to like
Television: So You Think You Can Dance, Community, 30 Rock, Ice Road Truckers, Sandhogs, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Angel
Movies: Not a huge movie fan because my attention span is too short. However, my favorites are Star Trek, Apollo 13, Christopher Guest stuff, The Blues Brothers, and Fame
Likes: My cat, old friends, nerds, fonts, databases, spreadsheets, water quality, modern ruins, Michigan, Michigan beer, Detroit, college football, old houses and architecture, eyeglasses, dance, NPR, shopping, baking, eating, running, fall, winter, over-the-top Christmas celebrations and retro Christmas decor, flylady.net
Dislikes: People who judge others based on limited information (it's hard to be fat and not dislike such people), people who are mean to animals, newspaper (due to its smell and feel, not because I hate the news), yard work, garden pests, the amount of time I spend online

I've been married for 12 years to my college sweetheart. I'm here in an effort to interact with a community where being fat is not considered a relentless negative, as I'm currently trying to stabilize my eating with a nutritionist and every uptick of the scale makes me want to run screaming to Weight Watchers (where I lost over 100 pounds a few years ago despite being a lifelong fat acceptance and HAES advocate even before I knew what those things were, and have presently regained almost 40). 

View attachment jen_cropped.jpg


View attachment 29916_1474355424765_1410078179_31237765_40696_n (1).jpg


----------



## spacedcowgirl

NJDoll said:


> Name: Erica
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Location: New Jersey
> 
> Profession: Teacher
> 
> Hobbies: I jog (Yes, I am a BBW and I jog. Weird right?)
> 
> Likes: Penn State Football, Straightening my hair, mani/pedis, spending time with the people who mean the most to me. [snipped]



Also wanted to mention--Erica, I am a fat jogger and avid land-grant-school football fan too! Though in my case it's Michigan State. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome Roundie and spacedcowgirl! *waves* hello


----------



## spacedcowgirl

littlefairywren said:


> Welcome Roundie and spacedcowgirl! *waves* hello



Hi and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Punkin1024

Wow, lots of new people joining the boards. Welcome Roundie and Jen. And, as I say to all, post often so we can get to know you!


----------



## KyndraReines

I posted this in the main introduction thread, but I suppose i'll also post it here :3

*Name*: Sara
*Age*: 27
*Location*: Pennsylvania
*Music*: most, save for country and most rap
*Likes*: video games :3 scifi, fantasy, reading, drawing, rats
*Dislikes*: not a whole lot comes to mind, other then mean people :-/
*About me*: I'm a gamer, first and foremost :3 I'm also nerdy or geeky, depending on your definition  I'm also shy and tend towards being quiet :-/ 
*Picture*:


----------



## Roundie

littlefairywren said:


> Welcome Roundie and spacedcowgirl! *waves* hello





Punkin1024 said:


> Wow, lots of new people joining the boards. Welcome Roundie and Jen. And, as I say to all, post often so we can get to know you!



Thank you!


----------



## Karter

Name Tia aka Karter

Age 36

Sign Gemini

I like to eat but hell who doesn't. I am proud of who I am. Just on DIME to find new friends and hopefully the love of my life. 

Tired of being aloneView attachment NAJA.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to the boards, Tia


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome Tia, Sara and Jen.


----------



## mz_puss

*Name:* Julie or Mizz puss
*Age:* 25 , 26 in feb 2011

*Location:* Melbourne Australia

*Profession:* wannabe model / finance
*Hobbies:* Reading, Writing, Art, Philosophy, movies, 1/4 mile racing, mmm V8s, being a spaz and singing poorly. 

*Likes:* intelligent and random Conversations about everything and about nothing, My bestest friends, meeting new people, cynicism, black Humor, movies- huge movie buff( lol ignore the pun), being patted ( im a tactile person lol) good tunes i can rock out to and sing along to, DALI, alex the kid and cats.

*Dislikes:* boring people, racism,prejudice, hate, up tight people, SPIDERS argghg, heights, seafood, bad clothes, asthma & not having a beard. 

*About me:*Im fun, fat, actually a ssbbw hope that doesn't matter, silly, chaotic, imaginative -uninspired as of late tho, tall, love life, slightly conceited, a great friend, overly opinionated and unlucky in love.


----------



## DearPrudence

*Name:* Alice
*Age:* 22
*Location:* Pennsylvania
*Profession:* College Grad/Professional Work Searcher
*Music:* I prefer a lot of older stuff: The Beatles, The Pixies, Journey, Elton John, etc, etc.
*Likes:* Reading, hot showers, cozy pajamas, those with fantastic senses of humor and interesting quirks.
*Dislikes:* Wearing flip flops in the rain, when crumbs get stuck under your keys making it nearly impossible to type correctly, and setting your heart on a certain something you'd love to eat, then getting home and realizing someone else got to it first.
*About me:* I'm just another fat chick on the internet. I'm a decent person and enjoy fellow decent people.


----------



## DearPrudence

KyndraReines said:


> I posted this in the main introduction thread, but I suppose i'll also post it here :3
> 
> *Name*: Sara
> *Age*: 27
> *Location*: Pennsylvania
> *Music*: most, save for country and most rap
> *Likes*: video games :3 scifi, fantasy, reading, drawing, rats
> *Dislikes*: not a whole lot comes to mind, other then mean people :-/
> *About me*: I'm a gamer, first and foremost :3 I'm also nerdy or geeky, depending on your definition  I'm also shy and tend towards being quiet :-/
> *Picture*:



I'm from PA, too! Your photo makes it so obvious, with the hills and such! I love it!


----------



## graphicsgal

Name: Sandy
Age: 38
Location: Idaho
Profession: Newsroom Graphic Designer
Music: I love music. All kinds of it. 
Likes: Reading, crafting, spending time with my little men, making something incredibly pretty in Photoshop, helping others, fun friends, good food, friends who have WLS and give you new clothes and my all time favorite love: typography.
Dislikes: Temper tantrums and judgemental people.
About me: I try to be social even though I am not sometimes. IMVU is one of my guilty pleasures...my avi can wear what she wants and looks good doing it. Also, she can be the Mistress I long to be but can never seem to be bold enough to do it. I am a single mother trying to make ends meet every month with no help from my estranged. My kids go to an awesome charter school and the Boys and Girls Club while I work full time. I like to help others learn my skills and one day would like to be teaching instead of sitting at a desk. Once a year, I teach a workshop at the local high school to the news staff on pagination and give them ideas on how to make their paper look better. All in all, I am not all that exciting but try to make the most out of every day.


----------



## penguin

I've only just joined, and I posted this in the main intro thread, but thought I'd say hi here too.

Name: Denise
Age: 33 (34 in a few weeks!)
Location: Brisbane, Australia
Profession: SAHM with a 3.5 year old.
Music: I have a strange fondness for 80s one hit wonders, and have a bit of everything in my collection. I like pop and rock over RnB, and I'm not a big fan of hip hop, rap or dance.
Likes: Laughing, learning, living, loving. I like being with my friends and family, reading, writing (I want to be published one day!), sex, being appreciated and loved, playing my Sims, and a whole bunch more.
Dislikes: being taken for granted, insomnia, Celine Dion and Mariah Carey, ads on the music channels and more.
About me: I'm a single SAHM, and have been overweight since I was a kid, and have steadily gained weight since, and I'm now a SSBBW. I've never looked into the online support before, but I've recently started seeing someone again after being single for a long time (by choice - I was happy being single), and I'm wrestling a bit with the emotional side of acceptance. I used to love my body and thought I was beautiful, but the last few years have been hard and my self esteem has taken a battering. The guy I've started seeing approached me when I was out shopping one day, because he was blown away by seeing me (which was very very nice to hear!), and he loves my curves and big ass. So after some googling and reading through the forums here, I thought I'd join to see if I could get my self esteem back to where it was. I hope to be active here! So...hi!


----------



## sleeplessatl

Name: Fascinita

Age: 43(look muuuuuuch younger )

Location: Atlanta ( wanting to relocated to florida)

Profession: Recruiter and student at Gwinnett College

Hobbies: Reading,cooking, Hanging out with family and friend

Likes: Eating!, Conversation, Just enjoying life

Dislikes: Being Single


----------



## sleeplessatl

I hate being alone also.


----------



## Aust99

penguin said:


> I've only just joined, and I posted this in the main intro thread, but thought I'd say hi here too.
> 
> Name: Denise
> Age: 33 (34 in a few weeks!)
> Location: Brisbane, Australia
> Profession: SAHM with a 3.5 year old.
> Music: I have a strange fondness for 80s one hit wonders, and have a bit of everything in my collection. I like pop and rock over RnB, and I'm not a big fan of hip hop, rap or dance.
> Likes: Laughing, learning, living, loving. I like being with my friends and family, reading, writing (I want to be published one day!), sex, being appreciated and loved, playing my Sims, and a whole bunch more.
> Dislikes: being taken for granted, insomnia, Celine Dion and Mariah Carey, ads on the music channels and more.
> About me: I'm a single SAHM, and have been overweight since I was a kid, and have steadily gained weight since, and I'm now a SSBBW. I've never looked into the online support before, but I've recently started seeing someone again after being single for a long time (by choice - I was happy being single), and I'm wrestling a bit with the emotional side of acceptance. I used to love my body and thought I was beautiful, but the last few years have been hard and my self esteem has taken a battering. The guy I've started seeing approached me when I was out shopping one day, because he was blown away by seeing me (which was very very nice to hear!), and he loves my curves and big ass. So after some googling and reading through the forums here, I thought I'd join to see if I could get my self esteem back to where it was. I hope to be active here! So...hi!



Welcome Penguin... Great to see more Australians joining.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Name: Amy

Age: 37

Location: Tennessee

Profession: Stay at mommy for time being 

Hobbies: Spending time with friends, family, occasionally drinking a few , going to concerts, shopping.

Likes: Anything Bret Michaels  and anything PINK 

Dislikes: Rude People! Backstabbers!

About me: Just a BBW that loves to laugh and have a good time. I love to be the life of the party!
__________________


----------



## khrestel

Name: Elina
Nicknames: Ellu, khrestel
Age: 27
Location: Finland (You know, somewhere between Russia and Sweden)
Hobbies: Papercrafts, knitting, swimming, crocheting, jewellery, chatting, eating, role playing games, board games, singing... 
Likes: Pies, textures, bold colors, clothes, eyeshadows, giggling, singing, shopping...
Dislikes: Shellfishes, blue cheese, mean people, reality TV (except Idols), clothes shopping in Finland, shoe shopping!
About me: A bit on a nerdy side, loud and proud.


----------



## Oldtimer76

khrestel said:


> Name: Elina
> Nicknames: Ellu, khrestel
> Age: 27
> Location: Finland (You know, somewhere between Russia and Sweden)
> Hobbies: Papercrafts, knitting, swimming, crocheting, jewellery, chatting, eating, role playing games, board games, singing...
> Likes: Pies, textures, bold colors, clothes, eyeshadows, giggling, singing, shopping...
> Dislikes: Shellfishes, blue cheese, mean people, reality TV (except Idols), clothes shopping in Finland, shoe shopping!
> About me: A bit on a nerdy side, loud and proud.



Welcome Elina!:bow:

I'm glad to see you're around again. Hope you are doing okay lately, cutie.
How're the scrapbooking video's doing lately?

Please take care, hun. Welcome and enjoy Dims:happy:


----------



## AmberRyane

Name: Amber Rayne 

Age: 40
Location: Virginia

Profession: Educator, Web Performer 

Hobbies: Theater, Photography, Amusement Parks 
Likes: Roller Coasters, Disney, Fairies, Anything Paranormal !!
Dislikes: Rude People and closet BBW lovers !!!!

About me: Sweet and Sassy 40 MILF who just became comfortable with her BBW DIva self !!!!


----------



## LivingCanvas

Name: Caitlyn

Age: Recently turned 24

Location: St. Louis, MO

Profession: Graduate Student & graduate/teaching assistant

Hobbies: reading, photography, sewing, listening to vinyl records, coloring in coloring books, video games & spending time with my amazing mother

Likes: intellectually stimulating conversation, the smell of books, tall, nerdy, and bearded men, acoustic guitars, tattoos and piercings, all things Nintendo, beautiful autumn days, fake mustaches

Dislikes: arrogant individuals, close-mindedness, broccoli & califlower, sleep alone

About me: I'm a gal who's still trying to find complete comfort in my own skin. I never know what to put in spaces like this... But I'm open for messages & conversations.


----------



## blueeyedevie

Name:Evie ( nick name taken from my middle name)

Age: 32

Location: Long Island, NY- Very far from where I was raised in Louisiana

Profession: Student, Social services & Management

Hobbies: painting, reading, watching movies, shopping, watching You Tube, exercise

Likes: the color pink, Warm Summer days, the beach, shopping, Cleaning, eating good food, bubble baths ( when I can find one big enough),hanging out with my girl crew

Dislikes: dirty houses-people-words, cruel people,exercise, english peas and yogurt.

About me: I love seeing life as a ongoing event that changes you each and everyday. Staying the same would be boring. I love to laugh, and wish the world was full of more people that truly cared about their neighbors. I am misunderstood a lot, I try to rescue everyone , and probably should pay more attention on me. I am in New York because I was proposed to... Three years come June, is there a wedding in my future... Ill get back to ya~ one can only hope~ It took me long enough to find this tread.


----------



## hrd

name: heather

age: 31

location: michigan (again) - though right now i'm up north in the middle of nowhere for a bit of quiet =)

profession: grad student (again), but i'm nearly finished!

hobbies: reading, catching up on films/tv shows i've missed, old-school photography (when i actually have time/money/a darkroom) and, currently, shoveling snow

likes: that contagious type of laughter that only occurs when i hang out with my siblings, most things british (this is what happens when you grow up on pbs, shakespeare, cary grant and the beatles), hanging out in a rare book archive and/or museum (and actually being able to handle the books/artifacts), finding a really fab church community (which i'm so lacking at the moment) most new places i live

dislikes: people who constantly apologize for no reason, anything too loud (i have crazy sensitive hearing), chamomile tisane/tea (seriously undelicious)

about me: i love me and all my geeky quirkiness, which is probably helped by the fact that i've thankfully never really had to deal with the sorts of hateful nonsense lots of other people here have and that i have a loving family who actually practices their faith along with encouraging independence and individualism (or as i like to sometimes put it, stubbornness with a slight hint of crazy and a fair dash of contentment =)) - and i'm glad to have found this site - it'll be nice/helpful to be able to read about everyone's experiences, get some good advice (i'm sure my sister would jump with glee if i visited the fashion threads) and be a part of a community that celebrates both our commonalities and our differences -


----------



## LovelyLiz

Hi Heather! You seem like a really interesting person - I look forward to reading your posts. (And I also hate people who constantly apologize for no reason! Good call.)

Welcome!


----------



## hrd

mcbeth said:


> Hi Heather! You seem like a really interesting person - I look forward to reading your posts. (And I also hate people who constantly apologize for no reason! Good call.)
> 
> Welcome!



cheers =) - hopefully i'll have something interesting/constructive to add to the general discussion - and it's probably cheeky to rep someone for agreeing with me on something, but i'm clicking the button anyway -


----------



## lalatx

Name: Morgan also known as Captain to my near and dear

Age: 25

Location: Austin, TX

Profession: Accounting/Email Customer Service Rep & Head of Rep Help Desk- Basically I assist with accounting issues, answer silly and poorly worded emails from customers and answer fellow reps questions. 

Hobbies: Drawing, painting and random craftiness. 

Likes: My besties aka my peps, shiny things, history, music, my ever expanding dvd collections, glitter, the scent of vanilla, rain, nights on the town, the beach, tubing on the lake, road trips/travel. 

Dislikes: Dirty hair, people who say "o" when they really should say "0" (its a number not a letter people). Strong scented perfume/cologne, pushy/rude people. 

About me: I try to learn from each new experience good or bad. I was raised by a hippie who taught her children about art, history, world culture, politics and religion from a very young age. My upbringing helped me develop a very strong value system and sense of self worth. I am comfortable in my own skin and never really had any self confidence issues. I love to laugh and make others laugh. I am random and odd at times and that is the way I like it.


----------



## Sweetie

Hi...I'm Sweetie and am so happy to have found this site.


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to our new ladies


----------



## Deacone

Name: Amy

Age: 20

Location: South West, United Kingdom

Profession: Sales Assistant, Make-up Artist, Photographer

Hobbies: Gaming, Photography, Music, drinking far too much tea.

Likes: Chinese Food, Quiet Pubs, Reasonable drinks prices, Nice smelling people, Tattoos, Piercings, Friends, Huggles!

Dislikes: Slow computers, rejected piercings, smelly people, sideburn on your cigarette, ignorant people, when you run out of battery and burnt food.

About me: BBW who is new to the community and the concept of being big and beautiful after getting together with her gorgeous boyfriend who just happens to be an FA and introduced me to all of this. 

It's amazing


----------



## hrd

Deacone said:


> drinking far too much tea



is that even possible? =)


----------



## Deacone

hrd said:


> is that even possible? =)



According to the 540 tea bags I bought a month ago and now they're gone.

Yes. lol


----------



## hrd

Deacone said:


> According to the 540 tea bags I bought a month ago and now they're gone.
> 
> Yes. lol


i take it back; that's an awful lot of tea =) - but i've got to know, what brand is it?


----------



## instantkarma

Name: Emily

Age: 23

Location: northwest Connecticut

Profession: student/unemployed

Hobbies: watching sports, listening to music, reading, swimming, fishing, shopping, playing Facebook games, collecting anything with penguins on it

Likes: my fiance, family, and friends; my kitty, animals in general, Boston sports teams, sunny days, homemade meals, the ocean

Dislikes: winter, (most) New York sports teams, two faced people, and peas

About me: I'm getting married in September, I currently live with family but I'm moving in with my fiance soon. I love sports. I'm quiet around people I don't know but around my friends and family you can't shut me up. I've been fat since I was 6 and my school years were hell. I've learned to accept myself more, even though I have my 'blah' moments.


----------



## Deacone

hrd said:


> i take it back; that's an awful lot of tea =) - but i've got to know, what brand is it?



PG Tips :]


----------



## hrd

Deacone said:


> PG Tips :]



classic =)


----------



## chiribita

Name: Chiribita 

Age: 26

Location: lost somewhere in Europe

Profession: student 

Hobbies: Photography, Books Books and well Books, Music, dancing till the feet paining, weird talks

Likes: Books (what a question), Bodymodification, running around and search for a unusual things and take a photo of them, being happy about that later, weird stuff, to annoy my friends with freaky things, my ability to change between normal/serious and a freak. 

Dislikes: wait till you get a response to a sms, driving during rush hour, boring classes, rude people, feeling helpless if my friends aren´t in a good mood. 

About me: Uhm...this part is kinda hard. Well, lemme see if I can handle it. I´m still on my way to accept myself how I am or better said how my body is. Breaking the routine isn´t that easy but that´s the best option to get a satisfying and happy life with a lot of love imho. 

Enough said for the moment? :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024

Howdy and welcome to all the new ladies! Pour a cup of tea (or your beverage of choice), grab your favorite snack and join in the discussions. The more you post, the better we get to know you.


----------



## badassdebate

Name: Sarah
Age: 35 (but often mistaken for my early 20's lol)
Location: Bing NY but North Cal bound someday!!
Profession: Student 
Hobbies: Hanging with friends/my hunny, eating lol, reading philosophy and Harry Potter lol
Likes: sweet music, 420, gaining intellegence and pounds 
Dislikes: ignorance
About me: I am just a laid back type of girl into retro clothes and high calories and thinking of taking some pics...


----------



## rubenesquehunny

I have to admit I do enjoy belly rubs!:blush:


----------



## rubenesquehunny

Name: Sarah
Age: 35 (but often mistaken for my early 20's lol)
Location: Bing NY but North Cal bound someday!!
Profession: Student 
Hobbies: Hanging with friends/my hunny, eating lol, reading philosophy and Harry Potter lol
Likes: sweet music, 420, gaining intellegence and pounds 
Dislikes: ignorance
About me: I am just a laid back type of girl into retro clothes and high calories and thinking of taking some pics...
:eat1:


----------



## tuffghost

Name: Angela (though I most go by either Ange or Angie)

Age: 25

Location: Port Stanley, Ontario

Profession: Cook 

Hobbies: baking, cake decorating (I'm still a newb at it, but playing with fondant is so fun!), browsing antique shops and flea markets, collecting trinkets

Likes: kitsch, cupcakes, zombies, robots, kraken, gnomes, comics, frocks, tattoos, sleepovers, cuddling, back massages, dancing, this boy I know who's really cute

Dislikes: escalators, raw carrots, raisins (on their own, I dig them in baked goods though), amusement park rides that spin, organ meats (there's a reason it's called Offal, it is awful!), living in a small town (it has it's charm, but I'm from the city orignally)

About me: I'm a fierce girl cook who knows how to wield a knife... in the kitchen. I smile a lot and I'm easy to get along with. I'm a sucker for cuddling and hand holding, though I currently have no one to share those things with.


----------



## KittyDel

Name: KittyDel

Age: 23

Location: Texas baby!

Profession: Model and avid techie

Hobbies: Singing, dancing, acting, etc. Reading, knitting and crafting, sewing, cooking and baking!

Likes: cookies and anything chocolate, velvet, cuddling my kitteh, FAs, nerdy guys

Dislikes: splinters, hangnails, tea that's gotten cold from sitting to long, loosing my place in a good book

About me: I'm very much like a curious kitten; I'll try anything once to see what it's like, and then make my decision based on that. I'm an avid foodie with a particular soft spot for Indian food. I'm also a huge bookworm and most days you'll find me curled up on my window-seat with a good book and a mug of tea.


----------



## Artemisia

Hi! I posted an intro in the Main Discussion intro thread but thought I'd also pop in here. 

Name: Artemisia

Age: 28

Location: Massachusetts, US

Profession: Research/programming (day job, paid); science fiction writer (nights/weekends, unpaid)

Hobbies: Listening to music, reading fiction, poetry, philosophy, science articles, opinion pieces, economic analyses; playing piano, singing, visual art, blogging

Likes: Beauty. Nature. Reflection. Hiking. Long walks. Talking. Pontificating. Arguing. 

Dislikes: The words, "I can't." Willful ignorance. Inferiority/superiority complexes. Sociopathy. 

About me: I've been involved in size activism in various ways for almost four years, now. For ten years before that I was in the throes of a restrictive eating disorder (coupled with compulsive exercise) that kept me 100+ lbs below my setpoint. Then I found Gina Kolata's "Rethinking Thin," and my life changed. The epiphany became permanent (one of those things you can't 'unsee' as it were) after I read through all of Sandy Szwarc's "Junkfood Science" blog, and many of the actual articles referenced (that is, those that weren't hidden behind a paywall). These days I occasionally blog about fat acceptance, speak out occasionally, but mainly am consumed with living a fat accepting life.


----------



## mel

*hmm.. I dont think I have done 'the roll call' so here it goes (and if I have ..oops)

Name: Mel

Age: 39

Location: Northern Colorado 

Profession: work in the Life Insurance biz 

Hobbies: traveling, photography, spa'ing (ok so maybe that isnt a word..or even a hobby..but I love the spa! ), right now my kids take up most of my time with watching them play sports (which I love to see!), hanging out with my doggie baby girl

Likes: spa (hehe), TV (I am a reality TV junkie), Movies (horror is my fav), shopping, shoes!, the smell of honeysuckles, road trips, Mentos gum, OPI lotion (new awesomeness I just found), the beach, swimming, hot baths (tmi?), animals, Dexter :wubu: and the color green  

Dislikes: headaches  , not having any BBW/FA friends here in CO near me. I really wish I had some peeps to hang out with me..that get me..ya get me?  :really sad::sad: teenage moodiness!, having to work on a daily basis [and not winning the lottery (yet!)]

About me: I'm a southern gal...well raised in the south and moved to CO several years ago. Above all, I am a mom who loves her children more than anything else. I feel I am pretty laid back yet a bit spoiled (with good reason! lol). I love to laugh and have a good time yet I am usually the quietest one at a get together (which these days are few and far between). I like the theatre and have thought about doing some local theatre (back to some old roots) once my children are all on their own and I am going stir crazy.*


----------



## Arrhythmia

I haven't been on Dimensions in years. So, I'm not sure if I posted here or not. If I have, please forgive. Chock it up to a senior moment. If I haven't, here's the skinny (no pun intended):

Name: Gwendel aka Empress Nightshade

Age: 47

Location: California

Profession: Founder of a 501 c 3 for children with Autism. Haunted House enthusiast.

Hobbies: Online gaming, Horror Flicks, Facebook

Likes: Anime, Korean Dramas, Shrimp, Drinking Brown Liquor, Buttery Popcorn :eat2:

Dislikes: Liars, Tomato Sauce, Underachievers, Bad Spellers

About me: I'm so fascinated by the Asian culture lately. To date an Asian man is currently my dream. 'Course I will definitely not dismiss any ideal man regardless of ethnicity. I love men -- no "if", "ands" or "butts" about it. And yes.... I meant to put that extra "t" in there.


----------



## Cyn

Hello. I introduced myself on the main board but wanted to do so here as well.

Name: Cyn

Age: 35

Location: Dublin, Ireland. I'm American and was born and raised in Florida. I go home twice a year for a few weeks at a time. 

Profession: Homemaker, writer and Amateur photographer

Hobbies: READING, dancing, playing WWF, shopping, Yoga, and doing whatever my kids demand that I do :blink:

likes: music, sex, tv, reading, films,facebook, angry birds, writing poetry with pen and paper, polka dots, playing barbies with my daughter, trains with my son, and shopping

dislikes: rude people, public transport, dry skin, when there's nothing good on tv, loud people, yappy dogs, and stepping on toys in the dark!

about me:
I'm a mom of 3, married to a non FA, and very lonely. I live very far from any family and have few friends. I'm very crafty and I can do anything I put my mind to. I love boys and girls but hate labels. I happen to be in love with a man who prefers skinny girls but loves me even though I gained 100 + pounds after having our son.


----------



## witchysbbw

Name: Marissa

Age: 50 and proud of it

Location: Tampa, Florida

Profession: Accounting and Bookkeeping but currently retired.Looking for an new direction.

Hobbies: music, movies, online computing, cooking, baking, gaming, reading, searching for trivial information

Likes: Conversation, exploring my environment, Catering to my cats, lazing around, Chocolate, trying new foods

Dislikes: stupidity, intolerance, bullies, lack of kindness on all levels, selfish drivers

About me: SSBBW born and raised in Tampa, FL. Recently widowed after 15 years of marriage and still finding the transition challenging. I am in a transitional period right now, so I am searching for new challenges and direction.


----------



## Aust99

Welcome!!!


----------



## j9gril

Intro's all around....

Name: Janine
Age: 39
From: Sydney, Australia
Profession: Exec Assistant

Likes: reading, all things crafty, time with friends, absorbing the cafe culture, listening to music (heavy rock, soft rock, metal, and toby keith), writing, intellectually stimulating conversation, tattoos ..

Dislikes: mean spirited people, comparisons, bitterness - in coffee and people

About me: i have a paper fetish.. i absolutely MUST have pen/paper with me at all times in case the muse strikes.. i write A LOT..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I want to say Welcome! to all the new ladies


----------



## LadyDeelicious

Name: Diane
Age: 36
Location: SoCal
Profession: Accounting Clerk and Customer Svc Rep (2 jobs)

Hobbies: music, movies, online computing, cooking, baking, card games, comedy shows, beach, swimming, camping, watching football, 

Likes: see hobbies  also conversation, Sushi, horror films, NASCAR, WWE

Dislikes: dishonesty, seats that are too small for my hiney! 

About me: Friendly, fun seeking, very open and honest, SSBBW from SoCal who really loves to go to Vegas


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome welcome all newcomers!


----------



## fluffyandcute

Welcome! Hope you like it here at Dimensions


----------



## recyclelab

Name: Eva

Age: 27

Location:Bulgaria

Profession: artist / doll maker / jewelry designer

Hobbies:Art,Books,Music,D.I.Y.projects and crafts, Movies and Fashion 

Likes: sarcastic sense of humour,nerds ,my friends  and to laugh

Dislikes:Rude people and plastic stuff

About me: I am still trying to see myself as a beautifull person in and outside no matter of my weight....so i'm here to be inspired by you all.
__________________


----------



## tiafp

Name: Andrea

Age: 24

Location: Newfoundland, Canada

Profession: Geologist

Hobbies: Sewing, outdoors stuff, live music, watching whole seasons of TV shows in one sitting , reading, swimming

Likes: The fat acceptance community that I've recently discovered online

Dislikes: Ignorance & close-minded people, flying

About me: Finishing up grad school, and trying to figure out what to do next in life. Probably travel. I found out about Dimensions from the Village Voice article and it's opened my eyes to something I didn't know existed. It's wonderful.


----------



## Pitch

Oh, another introduction thread! I get waaay too excited about these. Any survey, really. >.>

Name: Leslie. Or Pitch, Lar or Kunkka. (Dont ask on the last one)
Age: 27
Location: Lou-E-Ville, Kentucky
Profession: Tattoo apprentice, illustrator and glassblower.
Stats: (Had to as a roleplayer. XD) 5'6, black hair, hazel eyes, 287lbs, level 46 Sorceress. Pro: Loyal and well spoken. Cons: Too blunt, oft considered an asshole.
Hobbies: Movies, cartoons, body modification, trolling alt-bars with friends, fashion history, world history, anything WW2 related, language, comicking, roleplaying.
Likes: Cooking, making and creating cocktails and drinking wine, cats, Trolley Hops (a monthly Louisville event), world cuisine, women, men, classic cars and T-shirts with overly nerdy things on them like "No" or the "Weyland-Yutani" logo from the Alien movies. Feminism

Dislikes: Shallow or vapid people. Anti-choice/Anti-feminist people and rhetoric. Those shoving theology into law.

About me: Once you get to know me I'm pretty nice. Honestly. I might even draw for you. 8D

A clearer picture of my avatar and my stupid expression--


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

Name: Jessica

Age: 24

Location: New Jersey

Profession: non- profit agency

Hobbies:reading,music,knitting,swimming,photography,and watching corny B movies(ya know the ones that kill your brains cells while watching them)

Likes: travel, going dancing,shopping(though i window shop more often than not),and getting into really long and convoluted conversations about random things.

Dislikes: dishonesty, insincerity,and i really dislike oatmeal....can you say ewww?:bounce:


----------



## Punkin1024

I'm so excited to see so many new people. Welcome, ladies! Have fun and relax in here!


----------



## Pitch

LuckyDreamer87 said:


> Name: Jessica
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Location: New Jersey
> 
> Profession: non- profit agency
> 
> Hobbies:reading,music,knitting,swimming,photography,and watching corny B movies(ya know the ones that kill your brains cells while watching them)
> 
> Likes: travel, going dancing,shopping(though i window shop more often than not),and getting into really long and convoluted conversations about random things.
> 
> Dislikes: dishonesty, insincerity,and i really dislike oatmeal....can you say ewww?:bounce:





...We must be twins. OATMEAL US UGHGUGHUGHUGH


----------



## darlingzooloo

Hi Everyone! I'm brand spanking new, and it's wonderful to be here! 

Name: Laura, also called Luu by a few people. XD;

Age: 23

Location: Northeastern USA

Profession: Currently a student, working for her BFA in Illustration, will be graduating next year (Super excited and scared at the same time! :wubu

Hobbies: Reading, baking (apparently I make a mean cookie and my dad recently taught me how to make rolls.), I enjoy doing crafty things like shrinky dinks and jewelry making but I'm not uber professional at it, walking around is fun to, and drawing or painting outside with the trees!!! <3

Music: Because I forgot to add this in the other thread-post intro thing i did....My musical likings are vast and varied, if you walked past my room you'd hear Irish and Scottish tunes to Bollywood, to 90's pop/rock, to Bing Crosby, Regina Spektor, Dresden Dolls, and classic animated film toons. Suggest bands to me! I love listening to new music! 

Likes: Art, Art History, Tea!!!!!!!, almost anything played on the history channel, I'm also a sucker for criminal minds, Law and Order SVU, and paranormal state. I love being with friends and family, I am an animal lover, bears, red pandas, and big dogs in general (and plushies of them) equal <3 <3 <3 :wubu: 

Dislikes: Selfishness, lack of empathy, highschool behaviors, people who spit on the ground when you are walking or driving by, monkeys and starfish. XD


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

Pitch said:


> ...We must be twins. OATMEAL US UGHGUGHUGHUGH







Haha pitch....i also really dislike farina and grits...lol


----------



## lollipops708

Hello! 

Age: 22

From: Texas, born and raised

Likes: harry potter, painting, reading spending endless hours on the computer,
And cooking for my husband.

Dislikes: ignorance, close mindedness, cold food, the dark, stretch marks and above all rudeness.
also i have my own buisness I do paintings on bags, jeans, shirts jackets and just about anything else made of cloth.

Much love! <3


----------



## nite_mare

Name: Nite Mare

Age: 39

Location: Arkansas

Profession: Secretary

Hobbies: Reading, swimming, boating, movies, camping

Likes: I love the water, love camping and being outside in nice weather. I love to make strangers smile.. I love to laugh and joke with my friends.. 

Dislikes: Mean people, close-mindedness

About me: A fat girl that is having trouble accepting who she is. I desperately want to learn to ignore constant taunts and rude comments about my weight and stop letting people hurt my feelings. I understand I'm not pretty.. but why do people have to be so mean? Found this site hoping to find acceptance from someone.. hoping to finally not be ignored and made to feel bad about myself.


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome everyone! There's a lot of threads on the forums to cater to many tastes and interests so don't be strangers. Just dive right in!


----------



## cinnamongirlky

*Name: For now, you can call me Cinnamon ;-)

From: Kentucky (But lived in GA for over 10 years)

Likes: MUSIC, reading, crafting, cooking/baking, playing computer games, spending time with my family, nice people, the rain, the beach, coffee, coca-cola

Dislikes: Rude/racist people, germs (ICK), people who don't practice good hygiene, overly loud people

I am 44 (be 45 July 5th). I have 3 grown children who are out on their own (yeah I had them young). I am trying to "get my groove" back after my last relationship ended 6 years ago. I am a SSBBW and I am learning to love myself again...I hope to meet a lot of nice people and make some friends!

I look forward to hanging out here!  *


----------



## GlassDaemon

*Name:* err.... Demetria, Eve, Serena, or GlassDaemon you pick

*Age:* 21, turned in May

*Location:* Maryland, born and raised

*Profession: *Hospitality, Comfort Inn, Front Desk Clerk, love my job.

*Hobbies:* Reading, Writing, playing video games, drawing, picking on people I love. 

*Music: *My favorite band is Avenged Sevenfold, but I listen to a lot of alternative, rock, techno and a lot of categories that fall in between those and some outside of them.

*Likes:* Sex, the water; ocean, pool etc, clothes, shoes, jewelry, art, books, new games(can't wait for Skyrim), kisses and snuggles
*
Dislikes:* Chinese, Japanese, Mexican, or food that's even mildly spicy, yes I'm a picky eater. Know-it-all people, whiny people, liars, the dishes, laundry, bad romance novels, most of TV

*About me:* My fat acceptance is newly acquired, it came about from my persistent boyfriend and google image searching "fat chicks in bikinis" and my "graduation" shall we call it, will be the bikini I have coming in the mail that I'll be wearing on vacation this year... hopefully. I've always been a vain person, which is a paradox in and of itself because I never accepted or felt pretty being fat, but somehow I still dressed up looked in a mirror and felt like I looked better than everyone else. 

I have really bad feet, I have bunions and flat feet and last year I tripped and broke the fifth metatarsal in my right foot, my arms weren't strong enough to get around with crutches, I used a wheel chair. I was in a cast for two months with no signs of healing, two weeks and I had surgery to put a screw in the bone, it was my first surgery. I spent two more weeks in a splint waiting for it to heal enough for me to move into a walking boot. I still needed the crutches, my leg was so week at this point it couldn't carry even a portion of my weight. It took two more months for me to get strong enough to limp around my house and I still couldn't go long distances. My process went from approximately mid February 2010 to late July/early August 2010. 

My boyfriend was with me through this entire process and even when I screamed at him to leave me alone that I didn't need help he'd silently go to the kitchen and get the drink that would have taken me a half hour to get and I'd cry when he'd hand it to me. I was too stubborn to sleep downstairs so I crawled up and down the stairs every day to get to and from my bedroom. Too this day I'm still stubborn as a brick and struggle to be independent in every way, but now, I know who I can count on and there is no doubt in my mind the care and love that these people carry for me. 

Sorry I went a little over the top, my surgery was a big deal for me, though I'm sure others have much more impressive self struggles than mine, I still like to share it.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Name: Kayla
Age: 18
Location: Redding, CA but soon to be San Francisco, CA
Profession: Student
Likes: Singing, dancing, movies, video games, concerts, drinking, reading, picnics, stargazing, filthy humor, sex, long walks at the beach (lol), food and ANIMALS!
Dislikes: Not a lot comes to my mind, usually don't think of anything unless it's brought up. But, I dislike seafood, ignorant/arrogant people, dishonesty, disloyalty, the usual.
About me: I'm an 18 year old big girl in the process of accepting myself more and more for my size. I know I'm young and have a long road ahead of myself, but trying to start that off in a good way.


----------



## MandyMajestic

*Age:* 25

*Location:* Alberta Canada

*Profession:* Model

*Hobbies:* Swimming, Camping, Reading, Cooking

*Likes:* Cuddling, Watching movies, Going to the rodeo (Calgary Stampede) Attending concerts!, Camping, Talking online to friends and fans, meeting new people (I love to talk so watch out) Reality shows (Love Big Brother)

*Dislikes:* Judgmental people!

*About me:* I've always been a big girl and growing up I couldn't quite find my niche. I got pregnant at 19 and started doing some pregnancy photos/modelling. Post pregnancy I was approached about starting a pay-site and thought that sounded like a lot of fun. Turns out it wasn't quite what I thought so I stopped fairly quickly. I got into web cams through Ifriends and as I gained from that curvy / plumper teen into a BBW I learned what BBW was and how loving and accepting the BBW Community was! Early 2011 I met my new web team and finally was able to get my own website. Something I'm very proud of and I love what I do. BBW's are amazing and so is the community!:kiss2:


----------



## RedheadinNJ

Name: Emily 

Age: 41

Location: Born and raised a Jersey Girl

Profession: OTR Tractor Trailer Driver

Hobbies: Reading, Sewing, Cooking, Spending time with friends

Music: Country usually but I'll listen to whatever sounds interesting

Likes: Coffee, spicy/hot food, fall weather, the ocean, thunderstorms, tattoos

Dislikes: Lying or deception of any kind.

About me: I have 2 cats and a job that I love. Never married and don't have any children. I'm a cancer survivor; in remission since Jan 2010 and this alone has changed my perspective on a lot of things. I know where I'm at in life, where I'm going and I'm willing to do whatever it takes to get there.


----------



## duraznos

just wanted to re-introduce myself since i haven't posted on here in forever and when i did it was kinda sporadic 

Name: chenee (sounds like renee)

Age: 28

Location: chicago

Profession: attorney (still job hunting though)

Hobbies: wasting too much time online, movies, reading, going out with friends

Likes (first that come to mind): coconut/pineapple scented things, yo mama jokes, guys with accents, the harry potter series

Dislikes (again, first ones i can think of): flan, bobby flay, grammar/punctuation errors, the transformers franchise

About me: i am very silly at times, and kind of restless at the moment since i'm not working... very psyched that a community like this exists and hopefully i'll post more often now


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Name: Kimberly Ann

Age: 36

Location: Des Plaines, IL

Profession: Self-Employed

Music: Stevie Nicks, Fleetwood Mac, Lady Gaga, Rihanna, Mariah Carey, Beyonce, A.F.I., & 80's metal bands.

Hobbies/Things I Like to Do: Reading, music, television, movies, going to the zoo, carnivals, comedy clubs & out to eat, jumping on the trampoline, making stuff, having fun online.

Likes: Sleeping, nice & funny people, dirty jokes, sex toys, tea & fruit. 

Dislikes: Liars, obnoxious, arrogant, judgemental, racist, & rude people, B.O., okra, & this crazy hot & humid weather we've been having in Chicago lately.

About Me: I'm currently an SSBBW, but have been a yo-yo-dieter most of my life. I'm from Chicago, lived in the North/Northwest suburbs most of the years. Currently single with no kids, never married. Eventually, I think I'd like to change careers and relocate to the Southern California area.


----------



## Kibeth

Name: Audrie

Age: 18

Location: BFE, Texas

Profession: Nothing yet, to-be positive reinforcement dog trainer.

Hobbies: Reading, drawing, laughing, acting, clothes shopping, being on forums

Likes: Eating, animals, pets, playing simple video games, Pokemon, potatoes, clothes, the color green, cute underwear, teachers, laughing, smiling, people's parents, Lie to me, Scrubs, Music

Dislikes: Asthma, liars, Gospel, stupid pet owners, throwing up, bugs, my car's trunk, frizzy hair, smelly people,

About me: I'm not sure what to say or how to explain myself.  you'll just have to gain your own opinion from me around the board!


----------



## annakarina

Name: Briana

Age: 21

Location: Massachusetts

Profession: Student, currently unemployed 

Hobbies: Nails, Swimming, Jewlery Making, Watching Films, Dancing

Likes: Parties, Music and dancing, good friends that have your back no matter what, going on dinner and movie dates, pampering myself, shopping, philisophical conversation, mind expansion

Dislikes: Rude people, backstabbers, low flying planes (I'm a weirdo), any temperature colder than 75 F

About me: Well, I used to be a skinny chick (5'4'', 103lbs) with some MAJOR body issues... I met my ex a little over a year ago and he taught me how to relax and embrace my natural curves, not fight against them. Now I am a healthy 165lbs. I joined this community to learn more about me new body and how to deal with the struggles of being a plus sized girl.


----------



## sgageny

Name: Cal
Age:20
Location:Brisbane, Australia
Profession: student
Music: Grizzly bear, Augie March, Dire Straits, Beastie Boys, Jeff Buckley, Hits, Hot Chip, Guitar Wolf and a shit load more. 
Likes: writing, reading, drinking expensive cocktails or swill,baking pretty treats, sci-fi, my cats, humour,fun and excitement.there's more that can be detailed in a pm. 
Dislikes: Raptors of the veloco type. 
About me : 20 year old wo-man with no real direction in life. Alls I know is I'm a ssbbw, with awesome friends and I'm looking for love. I'm sure there's more to me but that's pretty much it in a nutshell.


----------



## violetviolets

Name: Violet

Age: 22

Location: Montreal

Profession: Nothing important

Hobbies: Art, sewing, crafting, shopping (I believe it's a hobby)

Likes: Baths, flowers, rain, nutella, juice, cats, all animals, vintage, Hello Kitty, girly things, movies, decorating, tea, coffee, paper

Dislikes: people who hurt/disrespect animals, rudeness

About me: I am too complicated to fit into a witty sentence.


----------



## Shan34

*raises hand* BBW here and looks like I'm in good company! Woot woot!

Name: Shannon

Age: 35

Location: Alaska

Profession: Caregiver (ISS)

Music: Just about everything. <3 music

Likes: Thunder storms, insects, dancing, honest people, animals, spontaneous road trips with no particular destination, flowers, spending time with friends, family, and food lol

Dislikes: Being pushed, long winters, compulsive liars, traffic...I fully plan on expanding this list but at the moment, I'm having a hard time compiling it! 

About me: Living my life the only way I know how. Anything else, ASK  I love to chat!


----------



## NewfieGal

Hey folks wanna start off by saying I am loving this site and love reading all the posts, its great to have a place to come and be yourself and have acceptance not ignorance lol...so without further ado

Name: Nicole (friends call me Nicki)

Age:30

Location: Newfoundland

Profession: LPN

Likes: books, music, people who are funny, dark eyes(dunno just something I love about brown and dark brown eyes), kids and pizza 

Dislikes: rude people, snow(yes living here as made me hate it LOL), lying(no trust = no friendship) and heavy metal music

A little about me: I am a 30 year old SSBBW have been for most of my life, I come from a family of big people but we are happy! I live life to the fullest even though the single life can get a bit lonely I have such a large amount of family and friends that they keep me going and busy ....other than that just ask


----------



## littlefairywren

A warm welcome to all of you lovely ladies. Enjoy your time at Dims


----------



## cheachea

Hi everyone!

Name: A.T.

Age: 19

Location: New England

Profession: Full-time Student, Nanny, Aspiring Plus Size Model

Hobbies: Reading, Art, Sewing, Cosmetology, Camping/outdoorsy Adventures, Being a Modern Hippie, Cooking, Watching the "Magic Bullet" infomercial

Likes: Film, Nature, Art, Conversations with Close Friends, Humor, Happiness

Dislikes: Maliciousness, Jon Bon Jovi

About me: Thoroughly content BBW just enjoying the ride


----------



## laurieinhou

Hello. New to the boards!

Name: Laurie
Age:39
Location:Houston, TX
Profession: Music Teacher
Music: Broadway Musicals, Classical, American Standards, '80s, starting to get into some jazz
Likes: Photography, the Internet, exploring my city, the Texans, reading, cupcakes
Dislikes: People who can't park between the lines
About me: Shy, loner type in person. Much more confident online. Learning to bridge the two.


----------



## xeillia

Name: Alex

Age: 34

Location: Sydney Australia

Profession: Centre Coordinator

Music: Classic Rock

Hobbies/Things I Like to Do: Reading, Facebook, Ten Pin Bowling, helping the BBW movement in Australia, Cooking, Scrapbooking

Likes: Food, sleeping, music, my hubby 

Dislikes: rude people, hypocritical people, doctors, crazy drivers, politics, people that make fun of "fat" people

About Me: I am a BBW living in Sydney Australia, recently married. Am keen to build up the BBW movement in Australia. Enjoying life accepting myself as myself.


----------



## Ahimsa

Name: Odette

Age: 24 

Location: Utrecht, Netherlands

Profession: Nurse for people with a dementia

Hobbies: Cooking, paranormal, reading, gaming, philosophy, politics

Likes: Eating, Conversation, Hugging, Debate, Ice-cream, England, My boyfriend, Positive attitude, Cats, Music, Dancing, Meditation, Nature, Spirituality

Dislikes: Bad food, liars, extremists, noise, filth

About me: Finding this board and more fat acceptance sites and also finding a boyfriend who loves my size has made me a strong and confident BBW female who's able to believe in her self no matter what.


----------



## AliButterfield

Name: Ali (or Allison)

Age: 30 

Location: Central Maine

Profession: Mom, Hoepfully a student soon, and 

Hobbies: My kids, my friends, new music, and other various things.

Likes: Eating!, Conversation, My girl posse, Vegetarians, Humor, Movies, Music, Saturday nights with my ladiessssssss...

Dislikes: Stupidity, rudeness, not getting my way (LOL), humidity...

About me: Coming to terms with my BBW-ness. Never really had an issue until I made an issue for myself and now getting over it. Thinking about maybe getting into plus-size pin up pictures a la BigCuties.


----------



## Raksha

Name: Raksha (Mother Wolf from The Jungle Book)

Age: 51 (look muuuuuuch younger )

Location: Buckinghamshire UK

Profession: Administrator for on-line business 2 business directory 

Hobbies: Internet, dog and horse behaviour (Natural horsemanship & reward based training for both dogs and horses) baking

Likes: food, my children (3 boys), being beside the sea or water

Dislikes: Ignorance

About me:I am just starting to develop my own personality and put my needs first.


----------



## prettyeyes77

Name: Steff

Age: 22

Location: Narnia I dont know yall yet.

Profession: Im a Nanny for the moment, while I figure out what I want to do for the rest of my life, its a rather daunting decision. 

Hobbies: Reading, Dancing, Debating, Writing, Drawing, Painting, Philosophy, Contemplating the Universe, Watching movies, Figuring people and things out

Likes: Music, Old movies with lots of snarky dialog, chocolate, Animals, Kids, Old people with great stories, shopping, feeling like Ive really helped someone, War movies like Band of brothers and Sergeant York, Pink fluffy things, Glitter, Baking, Confusing the masses and creating minions, moohaha 

Dislikes: The human race in general is not so hot in my opinion but there are exceptions Anyone who doesnt like kids (you dont have to want kids to like them). People who never have anything nice to say but refuse to keep their traps shut! 

About me: Im here because Im working on not hating my appearance I read too much, Im shy at first but once you get to know me youll see that Im not really the wall flower you may think me, Im just the sort of girl who only blooms under the right circumstances. Im a medley of contradictions, a compassionate misanthropist, a hopeful realist, an anti organized religion Christian over all Id say Im complexes. Im nice, (mostly) so feel free to talk to me! :batting:


----------



## lushluv

Name: Sonya
Age: 38
Location: Tennessee
Music: All Kinds _(No Preference)_
Likes: Spring/Fall, Laughing, Romance, Sunflowers, Gentlemen, Reading/Writing,Television/Movies 
Dislikes: Winter and other things, trying to be less negative.
About Me: Friendly, Single, Open Minded, Spiritual, Private _(by habit),_no kids/never been married/bbbw/looking to make new friends.

`Intimacy is being seen and known as the person you truly are.` ~ AB


----------



## InkedPrincess

*Name:* Fascinita

*Age:* 34

*Location:* Connecticut

*Profession:* Training Development and Facilitation 

*Hobbies:* Writing, reading, RC cars, camping, random road trips, ritual sacrifice, concerts, coloring with crayons, chasing rainbows, playing in the rain

*Likes:* Movies - I know so many people say that but I'm a movie lover - all genres new and old. I love the drive-in too! The smell of working man, having my hair washed, chuck taylors, dancing, people watching, singing in the shower, making people laugh. Anything spooky, creepy, weird or halloweenish. Anything nerdy. Cuddling and PDA!

*Dislikes:* Spiders, selfish people, double standards and onions.

*About me:*I'm a self confident, big beautiful bisexual woman that loves her curves. Jeans and Chucks (those would be the worlds greatest sneakers for those who don't know) or dressed up to go out - doesn't matter to me - I'm not the high maintenance type. Four eyed, tattooed and perhaps a piercing, but don't worry I'm still the sort of woman you can introduce to your Mom. Want to know more..shoot me a message.


----------



## Halie

Hello  

* I'm a 300lbs+ and a BBW. I've been overweight for the majority of my life, big as a child, big as an adult. I used to be a bit of party animal when it came to pubbing and clubbing but I've grown lazy over the past couple of years and now, prefer to have a night in with TV or music. Plus, living in the sticks isn't particularly conducive to a social life. 

* I like to laugh and make others laugh.

* I work in admin/customer service, while my company get their pound of flesh from me (and then some) the job itself is very rewarding and can have it's random moments of awesome.

* I love home baking and cooking and like exchanging recipes. I've discovered recently that I have a knack with cakes. As one friend put it, I'd done things to his mouth that no woman had ever done before. 

* I also love fashion. I've always struggled to get clothing in my size that isn't too W.I./mumsy/nylon or isn't grey marl sportswear. I first came across a link to Chic Star on here and I'm over the moon that there are places out there that cater for me and my style. I have already made two purchases and I lurve my netted underskirt/tu-tu! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome to Dimensions, ladies. It's good to have you here.


----------



## girlwithcurves

Greetings all,
Long time reader, first time poster....

Name: Steffi

Age: 24

Location: MA

Profession: human services, hoping to being a student in the near future while I pursue my master's (I miss college. And getting a decent job without a master's degree is so difficult in this economy)

Hobbies: Reading, driving, photography

Likes: Snuggles, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Tinker Bell, and a long list of nerdy and/or whimsical things

Dislikes: mean people, carrots, how challenging it is to find a properly fitting pair of jeans

About me: I'm a BBW that's been on dims forever, but I was always too afraid to post. Today I decided I needed to get over that fear. Other things about me? Lately I've been on a journey of finding myself and accepting myself (especially the BBW parts)


----------



## joyful_laughter

Hey all..I'm new here. Just checkin things out, kinda cool to see like-minded people. New to lots of the ideas/concepts here and also finding matching thoughts and feelings 

Name: Kristina

Age: 26

Location: Pacific NW

Profession: student, getting my master's.

Hobbies: learning, reading, watching movies & tv

Likes: the coast, laughing, road trips, museums, art appreciation, visiting new places or trying new things

Dislikes: spiders, hot/muggy weather, nothing else so strong that I can think of to put here 

About me: Thoughtful, analytical, friendly person. Hope to get to know some of you but I'm not the most active on message boards sometimes. We'll see.


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to the boards, our newest ladies. Enjoy


----------



## gobettiepurple

For the sake of not being redundant:

I'm back

It's been a while ladies, and its good to be back


----------



## lindso604

Hello! Already posted but figured I'd officially introduce myself.

Name: Lindsay

Age: 21

Location: Pittsburgh

Profession: Student right now- going into either Therapy or HR

Hobbies: Singing, Acting, Baking, Reading, Movies, Sports, Music

Likes: Broadway music, Harry Potter, any Pittsburgh sports team, tennis, dancing, watching and talking about movies, and being my weird and goofy self with my friends.

Dislikes: Closed-minded people. Also bugs and bad hair days.

About me: Still kind of accepting myself as a BBW, but I think this board and this website will really help with that.


----------



## Pinktutu

Name: Karlene

Age: 39

Location: Fairfield, California

Profession: Office Assistant

Music: Almost everything, especially the blues

Likes: Reading, camping, fishing, cooking, swimming, gaming, watching movies, the color pink 

Dislikes: rude people, hypocrites, 

About Me: I'm a divorced mom of 2 living in NorCal, BBW, pretty shy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*waves hi to the new people*


----------



## Mayla

I introduced myself on the main board, but I'm waving here (and waving back), too. Howdy! :happy:


----------



## BuxomZoe

Name: Zoe

Age: 19 (20 in 2.5 months!)

Location: Florida

Profession: In between jobs, I was doing some web modeling, might get back into that actually, paid decently, and was fun.

Hobbies: Art, Eating (Eating is a hobby, right?), Shopping, Reading, Internetting...

Likes: Kisses, Salty/Savory Foods, My Doc Martens, Dresses with Tights, True Blood (on Season 3 now, no spoilers, please)

Dislikes: Sweet food, Peas and Greenbeans

About me: New to the BBW world, and the FA/Feeder world, finally seeing how attractive I can be at a bigger weight, grew up and had eating disorders, I also watched my mom go on diet after diet. I remember thinking, "Oh, I'll be happy when I'm *insert tiny weight here*, I'll have confidence when I can wear a size 0 jeans. False. I got down to my smallest weight (~130) and still wasn't happy, and was eating nothing and lost all my friends due to my disorder and me removing myself from all social settings due to the fact that I never could see how I truly looked in the mirror. It took me until I met my current boyfriend that I actually started believing that I *am* sexy and desirable. He changed my life.


----------



## metabliss

Name: Cathie

Age: 29 until next month

Location: Buffalo, NY

Profession: I work with the developmentally disabled in group home and apartment like settings. I am also a full time business student at a private college.

Music: I love all kinds of music! I love pop, anything 80's, rap/hiphop, I like some industrial, ebm, rock, whiney emo, screamo, metal (in doses ha!), I can even get down with a country song or two (but not much more than that I like anything with a really good beat or a solid guitar riff or bass line.

Likes: getting tattooed, school, reading, going to shows, cooking, Adult Swim, animals, Johnny Cash, writing.

Dislikes: ignorance, narrow mindedness, when people don't use their blinker in a parking lot, hunting/fishing/sports, terrible grammar, when people can't handle my sick sense of humor haha

About me: I am a BIG girly girl who is no longer fighting turning 30 haha. I am obsessed with being tattooed and all things beauty related. What started out as me using makeup to cover my insecurities (ha! I can't imagine those days anymore!), turned out to be something that I love and consider a hobby. I also write a beauty blog for specifically for big girls I am pursing my Associate's in business and hope to run my own business someday. Oh, and I love making new friends so hit me up!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to the boards, new ladies


----------



## ChubblyNatasha

Name: Natasha

Age: 22

Location: UK

Profession: Customer Services in Retail.

Hobbies: Reading, gaming, watching rubbish telly and the likes  

Likes: Yummy food, lovely people, sunshine, Disney, and nice chit chat (hence my appearing here) 

Dislikes: Belly rubs ... << >> of course not. Honestly I'm pretty easy going but if I find anything I'll be sure to update this.

About me: I'm no good at these little bio's. I'm my own special snowflake!


----------



## bbwprincess

BuxomZoe said:


> Name: Zoe
> 
> It took me until I met my current boyfriend that I actually started believing that I *am* sexy and desirable. He changed my life.



That is great that you found a boyfriend who loves your and accepts you for your weight. its good that you recovered from your eating disorder


----------



## sugarkandy715

Sugar Kandy
pasadena Ca
I'm new to this forums thing

I work as an administrative assistant & massage therapist Plus an independent report for an anti aging company. If that is not enough 2 kids plus 3 websites. 

I have several 4 draws plastic rolly things with rubber stamps that I would love to craft with again but I can't seem for fine the time for my self to do that. 

I love to cook and try new recipes.


----------



## Lizzie

Name: Lizzie
Age: 33
Location: Middle of nowhere
Profession: Administrative Assistant
Hobbies: violin, hiking, kayaking, martial arts
Likes: music, really good vegetarian food, a good book on a stormy night, sunsets, water.
Dislikes: a bunch of things, but who wants to think about that?
About me: I love the outdoors. Most sunny days you will find me on a trail or paddling around in a kayak. I'm quick to laugh and my favorite days are surrounded by friends and family.


----------



## veggieforever

Name: Sarah-Jane

Age: 33 and 3/4

Location: Scotland, UK.

Likes: Animals, wildlife, Vegan cooking & baking, long walks, nights out, gossipping over wine, sunny days spent in beer gardens, long drives, swimming, dancing, 80's/retro horror films, anything spooky, anything sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet and tasty!!

Dislikes: Inhumanity, cruelty, arrogance, rude/obnoxious people, monotony, cakes without chocolate in them, people who dislike animals.

About Me: I am a bit of an ageing hippie! I simply adore the simple pleasures in life and love being around animals. I am in a gay marriage and have been since 2007 (together for 9 years in toto!). I am a dedicated vegan and love nothing more than making the sweetest, tastiest cakes, biscuits and meals in my kitchen and sharing them with those I love. Food created with LOVE tastes SO much nicer! :smitten: xXx


----------



## sexybbw4u

Name Carol

Age... 46

Location... Florida

Hobbies.... Crafting

Marital Status.... Seperated

Dislikes... Men who send you photos of their penises.... 

Fetishes... I've always been one to be the life of the party... I would say that I'm a exhibitionist at heart.... Could be a way of covering up my true feelings...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sexybbw4u said:


> Name Carol
> 
> Age... 46
> 
> Location... Florida
> 
> Hobbies.... Crafting
> 
> Marital Status.... Seperated
> *
> Dislikes... Men who send you photos of their penises.... *
> 
> Fetishes... I've always been one to be the life of the party... I would say that I'm a exhibitionist at heart.... Could be a way of covering up my true feelings...



Just google up a picture of a bigger peen and send it back to them. I bet they leave you alone


----------



## sexybbw4u

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just google up a picture of a bigger peen and send it back to them. I bet they leave you alone



that sounds like a good idea... LOL... thanks for the tip...


----------



## willow173

Hi, Im new and I haven't got a clue lol This place is a little bit of a revalation for me!


----------



## supersizebbw

Age: 32

Marital Status: Single

Location: Africa

Likes: People who are genuine and honest and who appreciate the good and positive things in life.

Dislikes: Dishonesty, arrogance, and people who are judgemental

About Me: I'm single, learning to love me, learning to love life, and looking for someone who loves and accepts me just as i am.


----------



## PinkPoodle

Hi everyone!

Age: 28
Job: customer care rep for Crocs, Inc.
Relationship status: taken <3
Hobbies: video games, sewing, embroidery, BJD's (ball jointed dolls)
Dislike: people who judge based on appearance! 

Honestly, I'm pretty boring


----------



## Blueeyedbbw

Name: Dana

Age: 23; 24 in about 2 months 

Location: West Central Georgia

Profession: Manager of a collegiate retail store, writer

Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Traveling

Likes: Dominate men, lifetime movies, texting, lipstick

Dislikes: Bones..

About me: Just breaking into this. I've always hated the way I look and now I think it's time to embrace it. I see myself in a whole new light and I am enjoying every bit of it.


----------



## Scarlett Bottom

Hello everyone! Im new to the boards and wanted to say hey!! I'm from the midwest and always looking for new friends! Love to all the BBWS!


Name: Scarlett

Age: 28

Location: Indiana

Profession: Hair stylist and web model

Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Traveling, family, roller derby, tattoos

Likes: Dominate men, beards, BBW's!, red lipstick

Dislikes: bad smells


----------



## dharmabean

Name: Regan

Age: 36

Location: Washington

Profession: I have four:
A. Fish Counter for the Dept. of Fish and Wildlife. It's seasonal.
B. Patient Care Coordinator for the Hospital twice a week.
C. Web Designer, Marketing, and Maintenance.
D. Freelance reporter for the local newspaper.


Hobbies: Writing. Reading. Photography. Graphic Design. Video Games. Roller Derby. Paranormal Investigating.

Likes: Beards, Mutton Chops, Glasses, Geekery and Nerdgasims, Boobs, Curves. My Canon Digital Rebel Xti. My Canon AE-1. Music and lots of it.

Dislikes: Television.

About me: I am a 36 year old geek girl. I am in love with Halloween. I chase ghosts and talk to the dead. I have been published. I am working on a novel. I do photography. My Sirius radio is set on 40s on 4.


----------



## angeleyes68

Name: Angeleyes68
Age: 43 soon to turn 44 on dec 27th
Located: Tampa, Fl
Profession: Work in telecommunications
Hobbies: Comedies, "Words with friends", board, word, card games. Spending time with my family.
Like: like to laugh,great smiles, large hands, like sensitive men but who can be dominant also.
Dislikes: Negative people 
About me: I am a fun loving, sarcastic person who enjoys her friends and family and can be a homebody or someone who likes to go out. I love my animals(a dog and 2 cats)..and I am new to this site and would love to meet up or even chat--always looking for new friends


----------



## angeleyes68

angeleyes68 said:


> Name: Angeleyes68
> Age: 43 soon to turn 44 on dec 27th
> Located: Tampa, Fl
> Profession: Work in telecommunications
> Hobbies: Comedies, "Words with friends", board, word, card games. Spending time with my family.
> Like: like to laugh,great smiles, large hands, like sensitive men but who can be dominant also.
> Dislikes: Negative people
> About me: I am a fun loving, sarcastic person who enjoys her friends and family and can be a homebody or someone who likes to go out. I love my animals(a dog and 2 cats)..and I am new to this site and would love to meet up or even chat--always looking for new friends and i just recently met a man who likes bbw and have so many questions...


----------



## Oona

Name: Corie

Age: 27

Location: The Armpit of Arizona!

Profession: Billing at a Non-Emergent Medical Transportation Company


Hobbies: Reading, Sewing, Going to the Desert (or River)

Likes: #1 is MUSIC!! (I have over 1 TB that I still need to organize -_-), Netflix, Cooking, Glasses, Tattoos, Any other body mods.

Dislikes: Hot weather with no A/C in sight, Chipped nail polish

About me: I'm 27, I work hard and try to just go with the flow. I may look like I get into trouble, but I'd much rather fly under that particular radar. I'm one of the few people that was born and raised in San Diego, CA and hated every minute of it. So I moved! I have two dogs that I absolutely LOVE to pieces and back together again. I live with my best friend, he's adopted me as his little sister and frequently introduces me as the "bad-ass chick he lives with."


----------



## Melissa1451

Name: Melissa

Age: 34

Location: Illinois, Hamdinger's house 

Profession: Stay at home mom

Hobbies: Reading, cooking, crafty stuff, and playing the ukulele

Likes: Duck Dynasty, goofy syfy movies, and just spending time with my family 

Dislikes: Fitness nazis, sushi, shopping for clothes

About me: I'm a mother to an 8 year old little girl who is the best! My boyfriend is on these forums, Hamdinger, and we are getting married next Wednesday ! No really, I've waited forever for this man and I'm so excited to spend the rest of my life with him. I'm having problems accepting my size and I'm hoping this forum helps.


----------



## alisha

Name: Alisha
Age: 36

Location: Tn

Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Art, learning new things, cooking, listening to music anything from golden oldies to metal and some in between, gaming, etc

Likes: Nice people, random acts of kindness, cheesy humor, sci fi, animals, beautiful places, etc

Dislikes: mean people, closed mindedness(did I make up a new word there?), greed, selfishness, rap music, country except for some of the older stuff, rudeness.

Anything else you want to know just ask


----------



## oliveyou

Name: Olivia
Age: 21
Location: Florida
Profession: Student/Retail Associate 
Hobbies: reading, classical singing, makeup, watching movies
Likes: media, marijuana, tumblr, the ocean, shopping, crystals 
Dislikes: people who are compulsive liars will always be my number one dislike.
About me: Hi everyone  I always feel awkward at this sort of thing...I'm just a Floridian fat girl who is very unlucky in love and spends most of her time focusing on school. It's currently summer though so I have lots of time on my hands to do whatever I want! I spend lots of time here on the good ol' interwebz so I would love to get to know some of you better


----------



## Yayme

Name: Jessica
Age: 26
Location: Texas
Profession: Good question. How would I describe it?
Hobbies: listening to kpop and watching kdramas, tumblr and reading
Likes: Shopping, dresses, girly stuff, manga, learning new things, and sleeping
Dislikes: Passive aggressive people, jerks, and peas
About me: Hey guys. I'm jessica. I'm a happy go lucky person who loves to laugh. I used to be super shy and antisocial but somehow I broke out of that and now am enjoying finally not being a wall flower. I owe it all to Rupaul. I currently work but hope to meet that guy that one day will sweep me off my feet and let me be the stay at home mom I've always wanted to be. hey i can dream! Anyway I'm super happy to be here!


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to the forums, ladies! I hope you enjoy yourselves and post often


----------



## Gothic Lady

Name: Kathy
Age: 53
Location: New England
Profession: Disabled due to TBI
Hobbies:As a Witch, I am constantly working to learn as much about life and magick as I can. Listening to dark ambient music and moon bathing!
Likes: Cuddling up under a fleece blanket, baking, gardening.
About me: I am a smaller BBW who has finally learned that society has no clue as to what constitutes real beauty. It is having a kind soul, laughing eyes and a warm embrace. I am a wife and mother of two, unfortunately disabled due to a traumatic brain injury. But even with that, I am finding the joy in just taking care of my family, my two cats and our garden. Former Classic Beauty pageant state queen. Love to laugh. Love to cast spells that help others. Love the dark of the night (my epilepsy won't allow me to be out in bright light or hot weather) and evening's cool embrace.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Amy
age: 37
location: Kentucky
Just hanging out and getting advice where it presents itself.
I love this forum and reccomend it to any other bbw that I come in contact with that need a place to unload and feel better about themselves.


----------



## SwtBrandy

Name: Suze (sometimes 'I')

Age: 30

Location: Georgia and random places i travel all over the US lets meet up !

Profession: hehe

Hobbies: playing cards, shopping, doing girlie things, chit chatting,cooking, and anything outdoors

Likes: LOVE makeup ! loyalty, humor, pretty eyes, great conversation, cupcakes, gummy bears

Dislikes: creepy guys, really hot weather, reading, watching tv a lot ( but i love movies 

About me: big hearted big belly gal from GA lol...loves to make new friends...loves to listen, help out in any way i can, loves music and dancing around the room like no one is watching :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Name: Tahlia

Age: 24

Location: NSW, Australia

Profession: I work in retail

Hobbies: Reading, video games, eating, baking, DnD

Likes: Food, cuddles, books, swimming, people

Dislikes: Judgemental people, insects, super hot weather, sports

About me: BBW who is seriously looking into BBW modelling. If anyone could point me in the direction of any threads about getting into BBW internet modelling, I'd appreciate it =)


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

Name: GamerGainerGirl

Age: 19  Turning 20 in a couple months.

Location: Texas

Profession: Growing 

Hobbies: Reading, Writing, Eating, Anime, Manga, Gaming

Likes: Cheese!! Chocolate, fast food (Jack in the box, Chic Fila, McDonalds, Pizza Hut, Popeyes, and well everything xD) Gaming and reading ^.^

Dislikes: Pea's  Judgemental people.

About me: I am a gainer and I have been gaining throughout High School, though It was mostly "I am not going to diet" not really purposely gaining. The last year or so I have on and off been trying to gain and I would love to get full into it now  The biggest reason I can't always get as fully into it as I want is money because food can get so pricey


----------



## Boonie

Name: Bonnie 

Age: 25

Location: Arlington, VA

Profession: Student, Non-Profit work as well

Hobbies: Reading, concerts, movies, traveling, clubbing

Likes: Music, concerts, movies, the Hobbit, nerdy things, more nerdy things, tall italian men

Dislikes: Assholes.

About me: I'm a blast in a glass.


----------



## Aurora

Name: Aurora, or Kush/Kushy

Age: 27

Location: Sunny SoCal

Profession: Artist, creative intellectual, model

Hobbies: Art, writing, cooking, enjoying the outdoors, animals, gaming a bit... I have a lot of interests!

Likes: Life

Dislikes: Negativity

About me: Just a fat chick finding her place in the world.


----------



## genevathistime

Name: _Geneva or "G" for short._

Age: 28

Location: Tallahassee, FL.

Profession: Student/Writer/Chef

Hobbies: Painting, Mix media art, Crafting, gardening, rubbing kitty bellies, hiking, laser tag, camping, high fives, adult hide and seek, dancing naked in my living room, tea parties, tumblr, naps, cuddling, makeup, styling hair, dinner parties, road trips, and lots of other stuff I can't remember!

Likes: Life, humans, rain, the beach at night, cheese, good hair, peppermint ice cream, MAC lipsticks, left overs, helping other people, etc.

Dislikes: Negativity, poop on my shoe, the hot water running out, someone eating my leftovers, etc.

About me: I'm human.:kiss2:
__________________


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to the Boards G- what do you cook, Chef?


----------



## Indig0

Name: Xanadu (Nickname)

Age: 36 (In a few weeks)

Location: Outside D.C.

Profession: Artist/Mom

Hobbies: Anything art related, Camping, Hiking, Bellydancing, Weight-Lifting, Cooking International cuisine, dancing around the house with the music cranked up (Is there any other way to clean?), holistic living and chasing my monkeys (kids) around.

Likes: Open-minded, intelligent individuals. Music, art, driving with the windows down and radio up, tattoos, body-mods, and just life in general.

Dislikes: People who see the glass as half empty, individuals unable to laugh at themselves, Negativity in any form.

About me: I'm happily married (for 7 years) with 2 kids, to someone who loves me "in spite" of my size (While I'm not his ideal body type, he truly loves me and has never tried to change me, even when I gained over 150 lbs with my last pregnancy and Hoshimoto's diagnosis...I've been the one going crazy over the last few years trying to achieve some unreachable ideal).....Recently I realized I need to love and accept myself regardless of the packaging.


----------



## Saisha

Just want to say Hello to Everyone 

Name: Saisha

Age: 48

Location: PNW

Profession: Tech Support/Admin

Hobbies: Ocean, cross stitching, photography, reading, travel, knitting/crocheting/sewing

Likes: All sorts of things - I love to be challenged and need to keep my mind active - I get bored way too easily.

Dislikes: Prejudicial asshats. (excuse my lingo)

About me: BBW - I never know what to write here - I try to find the good in life as there is too much negativity in the world - love to have a good laugh - I just want to enjoy life and hope that others do as well, regardless of one's background or outlook. I don't care so much what a person's opinion is - not asking one to change - but to just listen to a bit different perspective sometimes. (don't ask me where that last lot came from - I get a bit philosophical sometimes)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## judy238301

Hey 31 yr old female from Illinois living in Iowa. Found this site from a friend and it's pretty awesome. Wish I found it earlier. Starting to come into my own and accepting who I am and that I'm beautiful!! Can't wait to hear from other people. Oh and single, no kids. :happy:


----------



## bbwvicki

Name: BBW Vicki

Age: 30, very often told I look about 23

Location: Texas

Profession: I work with 4-legged critters

Hobbies: Eating, watching film and TV, playing with my dogs, special makeup effects, horror conventions, reading, road trips

Likes: Pizza, ice cream, sweets, Dr Pepper, fast food, any food in Austin, TX, comedy, horror, lipstick, film, good television, dogs, naps

Dislikes: any time I'm not eating. unless I'm sleeping. Now if I could only invent a way to simultaneously eat and sleep...

About me: "She was once a little girl, now she's the queen of her heavy world"

I'm a hefty southern lady who is enjoying gaining weight by indulging in every single thing I want.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Hi Everyone!  My name is Keri. I'm 34 years old and I live in Springfield, IL. I've been a BBW all of my adult life and I'm finally at a point where I know its time to come to love me as I am, fat, skinny, short or tall. I've always felt I was beautiful, but my size has always been a major hindrance to my self confidence. I'm excited to be a part of this group and to see all you happy positive fellow fluffy ladies.  

View attachment IMG_2617.JPG


----------



## x0emnem0x

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Hi Everyone!  My name is Keri. I'm 34 years old and I live in Springfield, IL. I've been a BBW all of my adult life and I'm finally at a point where I know its time to come to love me as I am, fat, skinny, short or tall. I've always felt I was beautiful, but my size has always been a major hindrance to my self confidence. I'm excited to be a part of this group and to see all you happy positive fellow fluffy ladies.



Welcome, again! If you saw my other post, like I said we welcome you with open arms hehe. Gorgeous lady! Illinois FTW.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

x0emnem0x said:


> Welcome, again! If you saw my other post, like I said we welcome you with open arms hehe. Gorgeous lady! Illinois FTW.



Thanks again!  YAY for IL!!


----------



## Toxica

*Name:* Alys

*Age:* 33

*Location:* Cork, Ireland

*Profession:* Daydreamer

*Hobbies: * Walking, listening to music, wasting hours online, reading (online, can't remember the last time I read a full book!).

*Likes: * Food (vegetarian/vegan), eating, music, movies, nature, animals, geeks.

*Dislikes:* Being cold (my fingers are freezing right now, don't you just love winter?!).

*About me:* British BBW (sorry to disappoint you if you got excited about that Irish accent! ) living in Ireland for 20 years now, glad to have found this forum where people seem to have intelligent conversations!  I think I have spent far too long on Twitter...


----------



## jadedbliss

Name: Jade

Age: 28 going on 100

Location: Utah

Profession: artist

Hobbies: reading, art, music, running/yoga, playing video games, spending time with family and friends, naps

Likes: bf and his adorable kids, dancing (even though I'm crazy looking when I do it), animals, nature, music that brings tears to my eyes because you can feel it in your soul.

Dislikes: hypocrites, discrimination, people who use the word hate but don't seem to understand how much damage it can do and that it's not meant to be used lightly. Cotton balls... When you rub them together they make an awful sound.

About me: I'm shy, quite introverted and enjoy being in my own little world. I've been a bbw since I was 12 and have struggled with my image ever since. However, I've learned that if I can love myself no matter what size I am then I can finally be free of the restrictions society has shackled me with. Also I love to dance around and sing when no one's home.


----------



## weightedalternatives

Hi Keri! I too am from Springfield Illinois but now reside in the UK. Welcome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*Smiles and waves to all the new posters*


----------



## sailorjay

Name: DJ

Age: 26

Location: Georgia

Profession: Insurance and Writer

Hobbies: Introvert; hands down. Reading, indie movies, writing, being around people who get me and make me laugh while returning the favor.

Likes: Indie movies and music. Actually, my music likes range from old school r&b to 80's. I'm pretty much up for anything. I like to go with the flow-whatever feels right at the moment, i'll do. Traveling, hiking, eating, adventuring, staying at home, listening to the rain..

Dislikes: Drugs, excessive drinking/partying, people who are afraid to be who they really are

About me: I'm a simple person with a complex mind. I use laughter to get me through my day and I enjoy making people laugh. I like to have a good time and I can do that by myself just as easily as I can do it with others. I am a nerd and proud of it. I'm a lot of nonsense rolled into a curvy girl!


----------



## Madame_Cee

Name: Claire (but I do like Madame Claire or Madame Cee better) :batting:

Age: 41

Location: Southern California (the Inland Empire city of Upland)

Profession: Higher education mid-level administrator by day... author/writer and hopeless romantic by night

Hobbies: Reading and writing (yeah, they go hand in hand as an author), playing with my sons and hanging out at the park with them, playing with my hubby when the boys go to sleep, music (I play guitar and sing with a church choir every so often), online blogging and book reviews, going for long drives and discovering new places, dinner and dancing, long walks along a moonlit beach... just chillaxin' with family and friends and enjoying company.

Likes: My hobbies (see previous), the smell of the earth after it rains, hearing the sound of children laughing or happiness in general, almost every Ella Fitzgerald song, sincerity/compassion/kindness/generosity in others, spa days with the girlfriends (nothing beats a great mani and pedi and massage all rolled into one day), and snuggling with my big bear of a hubby.

Dislikes/pet peeves: Rude/disrespectful/ungrateful/lazy/selfish/ill-mannered/mean people, gossip (no matter how "juicy" it may be), being sick with the flu after I've already had the flu shot... bleh.

About me: What you see is what you get. I'm a person of many visible AND hidden talents. I'm loving and open to a fault, so I treat everyone like they're family (make sure you had enough to eat, make sure you won't catch cold, make sure you are sober enough to drive home, gives hugs freely so long as you don't mind me crushing you... that kind of family). I'm a wife to a man with Asperger's Syndrome, and a mom to two little boys with Autism Spectrum Disorders, so I've also become an Autism Awareness advocate. I'm practical and down to earth, but at the same time I am a dreamer with a creative spirit who often has her head in the clouds.


----------



## Kawaii Pudding

Name: Jazmyn (but you can call me Kawaii)

Age: 25

Location: Boston, MA

Profession: I will be attending Culinary School in the summer

Hobbies: I'm a gamer, youtube fanatic, and please...someone hand me the anime

Likes: Games, DIY Projects, Kpop, Feeling so cute, Calzones:eat1:, Animals

Dislikes: Being disrespected, Close Minded people, Durian :doh: (ugh...just no).

About me: I'm just a kawaii, anime loving, chocolate drop:wubu:


----------



## loopytheone

Welcome Kawaii! =3


----------



## gimmecupcakes

Name: Courtney

Age: 27

Location: Austin, TX

Profession: Admin Assistant in Service for Copier Company 

Hobbies: Knitting, Crochet, Baking, Singing, Sewing, Antiquing, Thrifting, Home Décor, Makeup

Likes: Men, Netflix, Pizza, My Bed

Dislikes: People who chew with their mouth open, groups who walk slow in a line, Ignorance, People who are unaware of their surroundings

About me: Just a late 20's girl looking for friends and maybe a little more :batting:.


----------



## GoddessLilyth

Name: Lilyth Vaine

Age: 24

Location: Florida (for now)

Profession: Fetish Model, Pro Domme, Artist

Hobbies: Swimming, Theme parks, Singing, cooking, creating.

Likes: Food, Art, Music, and if we are talking fetish wiseway too many to put on here.

Dislikes: boredom and boring people.

About me: Hello! I am a top bbw model and cam performer. Here to talk and promote ^_^


----------



## BBWPrincessMary

Name: Mary (BBWPRincessMary)

Age: 34

Location:America, all over the place

Profession: camgirl on streamate.com and ImLive.com. Fetish video films on clips4sale.com

Hobbies: adult entertainment, crochet, .

Likes: Food, sleep, money,traveling

Dislikes:annoying a-holes, cheap bastards. lol

About me: Camgirl and adult entertainer who loves to have fun


----------



## 340lbslady

Name: Jacqueline
Age: 28 - until April 4th 
Location: North West UK
Profession: Wife and mum at the moment, midwife-to-be.
Hobbies: Crochet, reading, music, films.
Likes: Harry Potter, WWE, and daydreaming 
Dislikes: Confrontation
About Me: Quiet girl who's not yet owning her fabulousness - hoping this site changes things


----------



## JolieRonde

Name: Alana

Age: 42

Location:France 

Profession: Nanny

Hobbies: Disneyland, travelling, talking with different people, reading, GOT and TWD

Likes: i like humain being, living by night sleeping by day , cats, food, ,USA 

Dislikes: intolerant people,liars,

About me: Hello ladies and gentlemen, i'm here to talk, make friends , don't hesitate to contact me


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Name: Ianna
Age: 23
Location: St. Louis
Profession: College Student/Volunteer 
Hobbies: Outdoors, cars, fashion, video games, LGBT activist
Likes: Outdoors, mild temperatures, cars, fashion, food
Dislikes: Dairy, people who are ignorant and rude, humidity and warm weather
About me: I'm a transwoman that is a gearhead, fashion obsessed, outdoorsy, and a lesbian. I hope to learn more about being a woman on this thread.


----------



## Allie Cat

Why have I never replied to this thread o_o

Name: Alisha

Age: 30

Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Profession: Technical support

Hobbies: Video games, reading, listening to music, creating music, art, cuddling, going on adventures, driving like a maniac...

Likes: Cuddling and other forms of affection, eating, being petted and told I'm adorable, fun people, comfortable beds, cute clothes, fluffy creatures, My Little Pony, traveling to new places, anime, manga, sci-fi... 

Dislikes: Conservatives, bigots, people yelling or speaking sharply, discord.

About me: Cute awkward nerd girl, been fat for a long time but only recently really started to realize how nice it feels. I've lived in various parts of the country over my life and want to go back to the west coast. I'm in an open marriage with my best friend and we have a cute geriatric kitty. I want to be a race car driver some day.


----------



## lucca23v2

Alice... I know how you feel. I just saw this thread and realized I have never posted here either..:doh:

Hello to Everyone 

Name: Cindy, Cynthia, Lucca, Loca, Cin, etc. 

Age: 42

Location: NYC

Profession: Admin/Finance Industry

Hobbies: Reading, writing, beach, sun, photography, wine, jigsaw puzzles, any kind of puzzles really, computer, etc.

Likes: Anything that keeps my mind active and people watching

Dislikes: hmmm.. stupidity mostly. 

About me: I am hispanic and an SSBBW - I love to laugh - I like to spend time with family and friends. I tend to be a home body, but I do enjoy going out to dinner and movies and a nice night out on the town with friends, etc. I tend to be a work-a-holic, so when I am not home I am at work. Those are the basics. I am an open book, if you want to know something, just ask and I will answer. ** Just a warning, I can be blunt-- you have all been warned.


----------



## mermaid8

Name: Jennifer
Age: 32
Location: Brooklyn, NYC 

Profession: private history tutor

Hobbies: reading, painting, writing poetry, watching Yankee baseball, swimming, cooking, listening to music, going to museums and dancing.

Likes: romance, affection especially cuddling, good conversation, candlelit dinners, watching sports of any kind with my guy and so much more...too many to write.

Dislikes: ignorance, arrogance, rudeness, dishonesty, and judgmental people

About me: CIA: Cute, Intelligent, Angel.

"Think of what could be if you rewrite the role you play...of lies and contradictions that you live with every day..."

I am a passionate, intelligent, affectionate, compassionate person, who can talk for hours about any subject. People say I give great advice, am a great listener, and have an encylopedic knowledge of useless knowledge...lol. Ask my opinion on any subject and I will not be afraid to share it with you...lol. Loyal to a fault, as a girlfriend you will find no better partner or lover.


----------



## BigCutieChloe

Name: Chloe
Age: 21

Location: Massachusetts

Profession: Assistant

Hobbies: Fashion, Photography, music and sitting on my couch while eating and being lazy

Likes: Pretty things, decorating, chocolate

Dislikes: Confrontation, snakes, bad dreams (yes i still often have them )

About Me: I am a new Big Cutie and I've been around on curve, feabie and FF for a while now. My tumblr is also where a lot of people know me from as i post there the most, you might also know me as chubby4myhubby from a couple years ago. i have found my way to self acceptance and loving my body and i could not be happier at what I'm doing and how confident i am!


----------



## fat-faery

Name: Fae

Age: 24

Location: Canada

Profession: Fast Food  (I know so glam)

Hobbies: Mostly video games and watching a few select tv shows.

Likes: Candle light, animated movies/shows, buffalo chicken anything, my bed, cats

Dislikes: Bugs, wet feet, slow internet

About me: I live in western Canada, I'm married to a great guy and I have 3 cats, Riker, Arya and Leif. They're pretty much my whole world. (Not so secretly a crazy cat lady). I'm an attention whore and I love taking pictures of myself to share  Really learning to love myself and explore fat sexuality.


----------



## PrincessAmanda

name: Amanda 
Age: 33
Location: ontario, Canada 
Profession: Ships Officer
Hobbies: Photography, cooking, crafting 
Likes: food, my kitties (I have 2, Mulder and Scully) family and friends!
Dislikes: rudeness for rudenesssake, cooked carrots, whiners, soccer
About me: i am a strong independent woman working in a mans world which makes me wants to flaunt and appreciate my womanly curves all the more. I love taking photos and having my picture taking. I'm learning to love myself more everyday! I looking forward to making some great new friends!!


----------



## Orchid

name: Violet
age: 55
location: Europe
profession: sahm
hobbies: too many, handquilting, cross stitch, pastels, crafts, perfume, herbs, cooking, aromatherapy, handsewing evening bags, beadwork, jewelry making, cardmaking etc
likes: tranquility, quiet, watching birds from my window, chocolates,candlelight, japanese incense,
dislikes: noise, rude people, busy areas, crowds, dishonesty, hot weather, nightmares
about me: severe heart failure & osteoarthritis dictates rules my life, some of the things I miss is a walk in the woods,being able to eat a full plate of food, travel, going on vacation/holiday are only memories now, getting to Ohio and seeing my best friend there...


----------



## CleverDane

Name.. Penny 

Age: 37 

Location: Munich Germany because I have not found a way to get out yet

Profession: Lettings agent 

Hobbies: acting, crafts, reading 

Likes: Laughing. My family and friends, the rush of opening night, people watching, shoes. My cats 

Dislikes: People who think that then telling me that I should lose weight is being helpful 

About me: I am Danish but I live in Germany. I love travelling and I am starting to think it might be a good idea to figure out what I want to do when I become a grown up


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverDane said:


> Name.. Penny
> 
> Age: 37
> 
> Location: Munich Germany because I have not found a way to get out yet
> 
> Profession: Lettings agent
> 
> Hobbies: acting, crafts, reading
> 
> Likes: Laughing. My family and friends, the rush of opening night, people watching, shoes. My cats
> 
> *Dislikes: People who think that then telling me that I should lose weight is being helpful *
> 
> About me: I am Danish but I live in Germany. I love travelling and I am starting to think it might be a good idea to figure out what I want to do when I become a grown up



LOL- I also love those folks that seem to think I must not know that I am fat and think that if I only KNEW then I would cease to be. Jesus loves the little children.....:blink:


----------



## ajbbwuk

*Name: A.J.
Age 54yo
Where: Nr Manchester, England
Occupation: Retired School Teacher
Hobbies: Photography; Avid Reader; Writing
Likes: Both Men and Women; Oral,(giving and receiving);Fun in general!
Dislikes: Not a lot, though arrogant, rude and incaring people are a bog no-no.
About Myself: I'm a confident, mature BBW lady who has learned to enjoy her body and sexuality to its fullest! In demand as a teenager and I am not going to slow down now I've passed 50yo.*


----------



## hmfinau

Name: Heather

Age: 41

Location: Salt Lake City, Utah

Profession: Healthcare Registrar

Hobbies: Interior design, Pinterest, Reading, Doodling 

Likes: Music, Movies, Kindness, Peace, Humor, Laughing, Animals, Travel.

Dislikes: Disrespectful people, Cancer, Judgmental people.

About me: I have been a member since 2009 but have rarely posted. I am a cancer survivor and that rocked my world, I now could care less what others think. I am all about positivity, optimism and being grateful for every moment. :happy:


----------



## Ohio Lady

Name: Betty

Age: 55

Location: Ohio

Hobbies: Plastic Canvas, Reading, Writing and Love to take pictures.

Likes: Music, Being with Family & Friends, Adventurous Drives, Having fun 

Dislikes: Rude or Disrespectful people, Cancer (has taken a lot of friends and family)

About me: Growing up got made fun of a lot for my weight; Since then I'm very happy and confident as a SSBBW ~ I''m thankful I found this community that accepts people for who they are.


----------



## JessicaLust

Name: Jessica

Age: 40

Location: Vegas

Profession: BBW Model

Likes: Dave Matthews Band, scary movies, good wine, fajitas, nerds, being spoiled, lotion

Dislikes: mushrooms, olives, rude people, bad manners, arrogant people

Hobbies: games on my phone, pets, shopping, traveling


----------



## AmandaLynn

Name: Amanda

Age: 21

Location: New York City 

Profession: Teaching Assistant, full-time teacher as of January. 

Likes: craft beer, late nights out, pizza, and intense books.

Dislikes: jello, romaine lettuce, littering, and frauds.

Hobbies: shopping, beer pong, closet WWE fan, and 80's pop culture. 

About me: NYC, by way of LSU and Lafayette, La. There is always room for dessert


----------



## Allie Cat

AmandaLynn said:


> Name: Amanda
> 
> Age: 21
> 
> Location: New York City
> 
> Profession: Teaching Assistant, full-time teacher as of January.
> 
> Likes: craft beer, late nights out, pizza, and intense books.
> 
> Dislikes: jello, romaine lettuce, littering, and frauds.
> 
> Hobbies: shopping, beer pong, closet WWE fan, and 80's pop culture.
> 
> About me: NYC, by way of LSU and Lafayette, La. There is always room for dessert



Oh hey you :3


----------



## SSBBWKandy

Name: SSBBW Kandy or Kandy Foxx

Age: 35

Location: Washington State

Profession: Office Manager/Bookkeeper & Model

Hobbies: Sewing, crafts, baking

Likes: Food, vodka, bowling, donuts

Dislikes: Feet

About me: SSBBW, recently separated and looking to make friends.


----------



## Leem

Welcome Kandy


----------



## PoppyTart

Name: Poppy Tart

Age: 25!

Location: New England, US

Profession: BBW Model

Hobbies: watching rick and morty, eating lots of food, video editing, filming

Likes: beer, wings, burgers, beards, bellies, bums!

Dislikes: waiting, being hot, being hungry lol

About me: I'm a bbw and fetish model/cam girl! Lived in New England my whole life. I love cats and netflix.


----------



## AmandaLynn

PoppyTart said:


> Name: Poppy Tart
> 
> Age: 25!
> 
> Location: New England, US
> 
> Profession: BBW Model
> 
> Hobbies: watching rick and morty, eating lots of food, video editing, filming
> 
> Likes: beer, wings, burgers, beards, bellies, bums!
> 
> Dislikes: waiting, being hot, being hungry lol
> 
> About me: I'm a bbw and fetish model/cam girl! Lived in New England my whole life. I love cats and netflix.



Welcome!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

PoppyTart said:


> Name: Poppy Tart
> 
> Age: 25!
> 
> Location: New England, US
> 
> Profession: BBW Model
> 
> Hobbies: watching rick and morty, eating lots of food, video editing, filming
> 
> Likes: beer, wings, burgers, beards, bellies, bums!
> 
> Dislikes: waiting, being hot, being hungry lol
> 
> About me: I'm a bbw and fetish model/cam girl! Lived in New England my whole life. I love cats and netflix.



Cute name Poppy- hope you come back


----------



## lielsie

*Name:* Ariel (The Little Mermaid came out after I did, my name is pronounced a bit different.) 

*Age:* 29

*Location:* Georgia

*Profession:* Nanny, working towards degrees in nursing & computer programming. I'd like to get my BSN and work as a traveling nurse for a few years. 

*Hobbies: * Reading, lurking in bookstores & libraries for impressive amounts of time, cooking, hiking, journaling/writing, fighting crime in pink spandex.

*Likes:* My dog, adding an earth-shattering number of books to my TBR pile/mountain, aforementioned bookstore lurking, a strong cup of tea, a stronger cup of bourbon, Neil Gaiman (and his books), journaling, and rainy days. 

*Dislikes:* Reading a cliffhanger ending before the next book in a series is available, diminishment through generalization, narrow perspectives. 

*About me:* I'm a southerner with a long-harbored desire to move northwest, particularly to Washington State, that can talk your ear off about books. I've always been bigger but I'm a bit new to loving the skin I'm in. I speak fluent geek.


----------



## Tracii

Welcome Lielsie


----------



## lielsie

Thanks, Tracii.


----------



## Tracii

You are welcome


----------



## AmandaLynn

lielsie said:


> *Name:* Ariel (The Little Mermaid came out after I did, my name is pronounced a bit different.)
> 
> *Age:* 29
> 
> *Location:* Georgia
> 
> *Profession:* Nanny, working towards degrees in nursing & computer programming. I'd like to get my BSN and work as a traveling nurse for a few years.
> 
> *Hobbies: * Reading, lurking in bookstores & libraries for impressive amounts of time, cooking, hiking, journaling/writing, fighting crime in pink spandex.
> 
> *Likes:* My dog, adding an earth-shattering number of books to my TBR pile/mountain, aforementioned bookstore lurking, a strong cup of tea, a stronger cup of bourbon, Neil Gaiman (and his books), journaling, and rainy days.
> 
> *Dislikes:* Reading a cliffhanger ending before the next book in a series is available, diminishment through generalization, narrow perspectives.
> 
> *About me:* I'm a southerner with a long-harbored desire to move northwest, particularly to Washington State, that can talk your ear off about books. I've always been bigger but I'm a bit new to loving the skin I'm in. I speak fluent geek.



Welcome!!!


----------



## lielsie

AmandaLynn said:


> Welcome!!!



Thank you!


----------



## AmandaLynn

lielsie said:


> Thank you!



Anytime. Enjoy it here.


----------

